# **Official Hip hop Thread**



## Mc Borg




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## AliBaba

I dig this one:


----------



## S.T.A.T.

I like Carmelo anthony the NBa player. This song fits his game and personality:


----------



## Mc Borg

I know of Gang Starr, but haven't really checked them out. I'll do it sometime. =] I really liked that song.


----------



## SOME




----------



## PlayerOffGames

Mc Borg said:


>


nice :yes ...uh...yeah...chea


----------



## PlayerOffGames

panic said:


>


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## SOME




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## njodis

here's a nice random selection. :lol


----------



## SOME

^
Lyrical Commission- Custom Made has some sick beats


----------



## PlayerOffGames

when she hears the beat she can crack your neck


----------



## PlayerOffGames

njodis said:


>


great song :yes


----------



## redtogo72

2pac - My Block (original version)





Crooklyn Dodgers 95 - Return of the Crooklyn Dodgers





KRS-One (and others) - 5 Boroughs


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## njodis




----------



## ShyFX

there's some nice tracks posted in here.

I don't know where to start..


----------



## SOME

Watts Gangstas What A ***** (Gotta Go Through) The Real 1995


----------



## zomgz

BSBD is awesome =]


----------



## njodis




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## ShyFX

Nice tracks njodis and inna_sense. I like your taste.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## redtogo72

A Tribe called quest - Jazz(We've Got) & Buggin' Out





Digable Planets - Where I'm From
Always liked their music, but didn't know the name of their group. A lot of their music combines Jazz samples with Hip-Hop.





Massive Attack feat. Mos Def - I Against I


----------



## Mc Borg

^ Nice taste =] I love I Against I. I haven't listened to that song in forever.

Some battle raps. =D


----------



## No Limit

zomgz said:


> BSBD is awesome =]


I love that song too and they are from where I'm from.

He sounds very raw, but this was a time before Eminem was signed to a big label when his lyrical content meant something,





The more jazzy it sounds, I more I like it,










(and to think the beat to the song above is just a 5 second loop that was sampled. music to my ears)


----------



## Drew

Some Seattle hip hop...


----------



## SOME




----------



## Averagejoe

do I need an embedding lesson, or can everyone else see these


----------



## PlayerOffGames

ShyFX said:


> Nice tracks njodis and inna_sense. I like your taste.


thanks


----------



## nemesis1

DJ Premier is GOD;


----------



## Mc Borg

Averagejoe said:


> do I need an embedding lesson, or can everyone else see these


Only the letters/numbers after "v=" in the link need to go in the Youtube tags.

Nice, Aesop. =]


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Love that Deltron song. ^^


----------



## SOME




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## mongorians




----------



## njodis

Sorry for bumping the thread, but I had to post this, brand new from the new Army of the Pharaohs album.






:nw


----------



## Mc Borg

Don't be sorry for bumping it. =P


----------



## flapjacker




----------



## Mc Borg

Subtle! Yes. =D


----------



## flapjacker




----------



## flapjacker

Lets not forget good ol Outkast









Anything with a good live band


----------



## kos

Outkast is the greatest hip-hop duo of all-time, hands down.


----------



## Wualraus

kos said:


> Outkast is the greatest hip-hop duo of all-time, hands down.


Yah huh :clap


----------



## EarthAmbient

EarthAmbient= <Opens **Official Hip hop Thread**>
*_Angelic Choir begins in background_*

8)Sweet


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## njodis

Heltah Skeltah is probably the most underrated rap duo ever...


----------



## Disastuh




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Mc Borg

Hmm, I might have to check out some more Myka. I have one of his albums, 1969 I believe. I think I need to give him a more thorough listen.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Wualraus

It's All Real - 8ball & MJG


----------



## TurningPoint




----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## ShyFX

Some great songs in this thread.

Here's Eyedea & Slug having fun freestyling on the Wake Up Show.


----------



## Mc Borg

^ Yesh =P Love Eyedea & Slug.

More freestyle.


----------



## ShyFX

^haha nice..I like the third guy, he flows like water.


----------



## Mc Borg

Yeah, I'm a huge fan of Dose and Bus, but I personally think I enjoyed Nocando more than both in that video.


----------



## eyeguess

Just a few classics. I'll come back with some more later on.


----------



## amoeba




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## successful

jay electronica-feel good






& yes i know kanye might seem "pop rapish" to true hip hop heads but the original "home" is the **** 





*sorry don't know how to post vids


----------



## kos

Kanye West is the greatest producer of all ****ing time. Listen to beat he comes up with here...




and here...





Hes got a new album coming out this summer and its gonna be yet another classic.


----------



## successful

kos said:


> Kanye West is the greatest producer of all ****ing time. Listen to beat he comes up with here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes got a new album coming out this summer and its gonna be yet another classic.


hell yeah, no auto tuned for this album either, can't wait
they have a 30 second snippet of his rumored "good a$s job" album single

the sound not too clear but the beat sound sick






good a$s job and carter 4=best albums of 2010 for sure


----------



## kos

Idk if that is him or not man, nice beat regarless, but I am super excited about this album too...so excited that I'm actually gonna go out and buy it!! lol.


----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## eyeguess

I wasn't able to find the actual video of it, but I've always liked the live version of "The Food" by Common and Kanye West that was aired on the Chappelle's Show.


----------



## AliBaba

Another "classic I had completely forgotten about and rediscovered surfing YouTube"(or CIHCFAARSYT):

:lol @ 3:08-3:12


----------



## successful




----------



## CrunchyCarrot

So, uh, how bout that new Nas & Damian Marley?


----------



## NotRealName

I'm a big metal fan, but I also enjoy, REAL hip hop, some of my favs


----------



## redtogo72

eyeguess said:


> I wasn't able to find the actual video of it, but I've always liked the live version of "The Food" by Common and Kanye West that was aired on the Chappelle's Show.


Yeah, I was looking for that video too. Luckily, I downloaded it off Youtube before it was removed.


----------



## estse




----------



## Mc Borg

^ Dalek is good stuff. I have a couple of their albums =P


----------



## amoeba

I love real hiphop.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Mumble

Recently got into Nassir with his unreal flow and complex lyrics. Too bad Vevo censors everything:|



And oddly enough Will Smith with his clean rap. Yeah Yeah I know but he deserves some credit and respect for trying to cleanup the music industry.


----------



## Jseriously

JayDontCareEh said:


>


aw you beat me to it :] that ones golden 
heres another personal favorites


----------



## Jseriously

how do i put a video up? i put the embed code but that didnt work :\


----------



## Your Crazy

Hip-Hop: 1981 - 2003

R.I.P :cry


----------



## seafolly

Jseriously said:


> how do i put a video up? i put the embed code but that didnt work :\


Click "Share" and toss that link in here. 






Edit: Never mind. Hahaha! It worked on the other forum!


----------



## kos

Ye is unstoppable. New album out in September.


----------



## kos

BIG BOI IS BACK!!! New album out July 6th.


----------



## moveon

I got into Jedi Mind Tricks just a few months ago, their beats are amazing and the lyrics are pretty damn good on the first 2 albums.


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## Mc Borg

prudence said:


>


That song reminded me of this song =P






_Illuminati want my mind, soul, and my body
Secret society, tryin to keep they eye on me_

That prodigy lyric is my favorite part of the song.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## successful




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## JayDontCareEh

Good song.^


----------



## Misanthropic

Most of the hip hop I listen to is from the '90s.


----------



## HipHopHead




----------



## PlayerOffGames

moveon said:


> Jedi Mind Tricks


yes!!!


----------



## HipHopHead

SPICE 1


----------



## successful




----------



## amoeba




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## HipHopHead




----------



## successful

don't listen to the roots much, but i like this song


----------



## renegade disaster

love stuff like this:





the guy who makes this stuff is an old skool graf writer ,I remember seeing that piece he did in a town not too far from me back in my tagging days.





heres another tune by him


----------



## EllenDorn

I'll never get over how awesome this is...


----------



## alexander9

lotsa good **** here..but im not gonna lie, i'm feelin this crunk ****, even though the lyrics are _*weak

*_
Waka Flocka Flame - Hard in Da Paint


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## amoeba

prudence said:


>


----------



## SpunUndone

ahhh childhood memories.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## successful

alexander9 said:


> lotsa good **** here..but im not gonna lie, i'm feelin this crunk ****, even though the lyrics are _*weak
> 
> *_
> Waka Flocka Flame - Hard in Da Paint


lol he have the ****est lyrics but i admit, some of his stuff is catchy

waka, flocka, waka, flocka, waka, waka, waka, waka, waka!!! lol


----------



## successful

anyone listen to curren$y?
didn't thought he's make it after leaving lil wayne / young money but he's been dropping some nice **** lately 8)


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Sparky Wilson

Glad to see this thread. I love hip hop music. Its pretty much all I listen to. I listen to alot of 90's and underground hip hop. A few of my favorite artists off the top of my head are...

Wu Tang Clan
Jedi Mind Tricks
Gangstarr(R.I.P. Guru)
The Roots
Nas
Mos Def
Talib Kweli
Joe Budden 
Royce Da 5'9

I could go on and on... but thats a few.


----------



## successful

^^^^ im starting to get into talib kweli...
he killed the new "poltergeist" song with gucci at 1:50-2:40 
he would blow up big and get crazy radio play if he rapped on more southern beats


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## Mr. SandMan

I don't know how to post this youtube ****.


----------



## redtogo72

bignate said:


> I don't know how to post this youtube ****.


bignate you put the end of a youtube link inbetween the youtube brackets. For example, with the http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VD5ZX7ZJf-8 link, you'd use (youtube)VD5ZX7ZJf-8(/youtube) but use brackets instead of parentheses.


----------



## amoeba




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Mr. SandMan

redtogo72 said:


> bignate you put the end of a youtube link inbetween the youtube brackets. For example, with the http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VD5ZX7ZJf-8 link, you'd use (youtube)VD5ZX7ZJf-8(/youtube) but use brackets instead of parentheses.


Thanks dog.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## kos

If﻿ you don't get a boner from this beat then something is wrong with you.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

New TECH N9NE!!!


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

I can't get this song out of my head nowadays.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Hella fine like tha food of Ollie Gates


----------



## SOME

I guess this is hip hop.:b






I also LOVE the sample.


----------



## successful




----------



## redtogo72

Sorry I have 3 links.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

People gonna hate, but this ****s hot


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## zookeeper




----------



## bazinga

not really a fan of rap anymore, but props to the old twista


----------



## whiterabbit

bignate said:


>


haha, Brotha Lynch. I haven't listened to him for ages. I had the Blocc Movement album on repeat for a good long while back in the day.

Anyway...











Also, please refrain from mentioning Nas and Damian Marley in this thread because they were on near me recently and I missed it and I'm sick over it.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

whiterabbit said:


> haha, Brotha Lynch. I haven't listened to him for ages. I had the Blocc Movement album on repeat for a good long while back in the day.


He's got a new album out, he signed with Strange Music.


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Your Crazy

These sound familiar?


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Mr. SandMan

Jus bought this album yesterday, it's pretty hot for real


----------



## renegade disaster

Your Crazy said:


> These sound familiar?


kraftwerk were sampled to death back in the old days, love their old stuff as well as the electro and hip hop that sampled it.









:boogie


----------



## renegade disaster

classic


----------



## successful




----------



## Mr. SandMan

I bet chu feel me comin' down tha blocc


----------



## Mr. SandMan

This beat is HARD


----------



## successful

bignate said:


> This beat is HARD


hell yea,3 six always had a ear for good beats

these beats are sick also


----------



## amoeba

(although the video is kind of cheesy)


----------



## bassy




----------



## Mr. SandMan

I'ma say EEZY!


----------



## lovin jr

Didn't check to see if it's been posted, but I have no doubt many of you can relate to this song the same way I do!





Can't figure out how to post.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

amoeba said:


> (although the video is kind of cheesy)


^ awesome beat and verse :yes


----------



## Mr. SandMan

lovin jr said:


> Didn't check to see if it's been posted, but I have no doubt many of you can relate to this song the same way I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't figure out how to post.


Take the ending of the youtube link after the = and put it in the youtube brackets...

(YOUTUBE)rfN0sKlTgtQ(/YOUTUBE) ... exept jus use tha brackets.

But I swear.. It was an ACcedent


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Mr. SandMan

It's the afterpaaaaarrrrtttyyyyyy


----------



## boosh

something from the uk


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## kos

**** off with your tech 9 would ya lol.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

lmao

It's all I listen too.

I could put up some oldie's type music but that isn't hip hop.


----------



## kos

Great into by Big Rube here. Kinda relates to s.a.


----------



## asdlkm

OutKast best of allTime. Good song.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Papoose ft C-murder - Ride out


----------



## kos

Oh my word...

Just picked up this album. What a find.


----------



## successful

i wish rap music (and rap beats) would go back to sounding hard/or lyrical like this,, im tired of all these fake non-talented dancing rappers lol... :mum:mum:mum


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Oh boy - Camron


----------



## Mc Borg

Love these guys.





Old school stylo.





Also, Busta Rhymes is always good.


----------



## successful

these beats sounds crazy 8) ...in a good way V

("all of the lights" is just a snippet for now.single coming the end next week)


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## amoeba

Great song and video:


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Times up - Jadakiss


----------



## Hamtown

These 2 guys are great.


----------



## Misanthropic

I finally found a song I've been looking for since GRADE 8, lol. It's not even that good but I finally found it after 9-10 years.


----------



## successful




----------



## kos




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Free c-murder!

N.O. in Me - C-Murder


----------



## redtogo72

lol c-murder


----------



## Mr. SandMan

I love project haha


----------



## Mr. SandMan

This ****s phat also lmao


----------



## successful

:yes @ the purple kush song
*rubs promethizine on grape swisher, rolls up purple grape ape* lol


----------



## successful




----------



## Greg415




----------



## successful

probably 2 of the best songs i heard in a while..his drug dealing lyrics gets old at times but knows how to put together some great songs.


----------



## disk

I don't know if anyone else likes this style






I'm big into old Triple Six Mafia, like classic stuff before they became three six mafia. People like Lord Infamous, Project Pat, Juicy J, Gangsta Boo

and i still bump GZA, RZA, Old Dirty ******* and all Wu-tang daily


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Back That Azz Up - Juvenile


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## successful

im not into many female rappers but wow...
kanye,ross and jay z must have felt awkward after hearing nikki minaj verse completely slaughter theirs in this lol

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhttF9xrmfj07vTQ07


----------



## Ironpain

I need some help. Does anybody know a song called Praying through this it sounds like Leona Lewis or Beyonce I'm not sure, I don't even know if that's the name of the song it's something about a break up I'm not positive on that heard it today on Sirius satellite but now I completely lost the song. Oh no I'm not sure if anybody would know but it's worth a try I guess.


----------



## successful

Ironpain said:


> I need some help. Does anybody know a song called Praying through this it sounds like Leona Lewis or Beyonce I'm not sure, I don't even know if that's the name of the song it's something about a break up I'm not positive on that heard it today on Sirius satellite but now I completely lost the song. Oh no I'm not sure if anybody would know but it's worth a try I guess.


lol never heard of it
was it r&b? pop? you don't remember any of the lyrics?


----------



## Mr. SandMan

I for real aint feelin nicki minaj or any of young money besides wayne...


----------



## Mr. SandMan

This aint that n!gga always on vacation, This aint no white boys rehibilitation


----------



## burn the masons

try some immortal technique, jedi mind tricks, and some atmosphere


----------



## Chairman Dan

burn the masons said:


> try some immortal technique, jedi mind tricks, and some atmosphere


I second that.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Cant stop me - Jadakiss


----------



## JayDontCareEh

^C'mon man, we need audio and visual evidence that the song is good, we can't just take your word for it.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Classic


----------



## Chairman Dan

JayDontCareEh said:


> ^C'mon man, we need audio and visual evidence that the song is good, we can't just take your word for it.


Hell yea, The Pharcyde...haven't heard this one in years. RIP Dilla.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Hell Na!


----------



## successful




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## successful




----------



## Chairman Dan

For all you older heads. Damn do i miss those days.


----------



## amoeba

One of the only good female rappers I've ever heard, and craps on 99% of male rappers out there.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Classic Tech N9NE!!


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Chairman Dan said:


> For all you older heads. Damn do i miss those days.


:drunk

...


----------



## No Limit

How about some vintage Eminem? I could care less about the other albums he released after this one.


----------



## Chairman Dan

:drunk



That's real hip-hop right there. It's good to see Mikah still releasing material.


----------



## Chairman Dan

No Limit said:


> How about some vintage Eminem? I could care less about the other albums he released after this one.
> 
> Absolutely, Eminem's old stuff is classic. My personal favourite is The Slim Shady LP though, primarily because of the fantastic production.


----------



## amoeba

"put so many rappers in trunks, I'm coaching swim teams"

I lol'd


----------



## Mr. SandMan

BIG News.


----------



## successful

bignate said:


> BIG News.


I think wayne is going to sign tech n9ne...lately he's been taking a lot of previously unsigned/independent artist and turning them big lately (drake, nikki minaj, cory gunz,ect)
and with lil wayne dropping autotune off and going back to "raw rap" i think carter 4 might be the biggest rap album to drop in the past 10+ years

http://www.sohh.com/2010/09/baby_promises_lil_waynes_carter_iv_is_fu.html


----------



## Mr. SandMan

I don't know if Tech N9ne would sign with Wayne's lable. Tech has a pretty well established lable with artist he has already signed. It's jus cool to know that somebody on this type of level, like he said, is recognizing what Tech is doing.


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Judi

I don't usually listen to hip-hop, but I came across something I rather enjoyed :


----------



## amoeba

Here's an Ontario rapper who has been around for a while but is starting to gain popularity here in Canada. I'm amazed that this isn't everywhere, great song/video. :lol


----------



## Ununderstood

My favorite hip-hop song ever. The lyrics, story, and beat stuck out so much to me, one of a kind.






Look here Miss Thang
hate to salt your game
but yous a money hungry woman
and you need to change.

In tha locker room
all the homies do is laugh.
High five's cuz anotha ***** 
played your ***.

It was said you were sleeezy
even easy
sleepin around for what 
you need

See it's your thang 
and you can shake it how you wanna.
Give it up free 
or make your money on the corner.

But don't be bad and play the game
get mad and change.
Then you wonda why these mutha****as
call you names.

Still lookin' for a way out
and that's OK 
I can see you wanna stray
there's a way out.

Keep your mind on your money,
enroll in school.
And as the years pass by 
you can show them fools.

But you ain't tryin' to hear me
cuz your stuck,
you're headin' for the bathroom
'bout to get tossed up.

Still lookin' for a rich man
you dug a ditch,
got your legs up
tryin' to get rich.

I love you like a sista 
but you need to switch
and that's why they called
U *****, I betcha.

_[Chorus]_

_[Verse Two: 2Pac]_

You leave your kids with your mama
cuz your headin' for the club
in a skin tight miniskirt
lookin' for some love.

Got them legs wide open 
while you're sittin' at the bar
Talkin' to some ***** 
'bout his car.

I guess he said he 
had a Lexxxus, what's next?
You headin' to his car for some sex

I pass by
can't hold back tears inside
cuz, lord knows
for years I tried.

And all the other people
on my block hate your guts
Then you wonda why they stare
and call you ****.

It's like your mind don't understand
you don't have to kill your
dreams ploten'
schemes on a man

Keep your head up, legs closed, eyes open
either a ***** wear a rubber or he die smokin' 
I'm hearin' rumors so you need to switch 
and ****** wouldn't call you *****, I betcha.

_[Chorus]_

_[Verse Three: 2Pac]_

I guess times gettin' hard
even harder for you
cuz, hey now, got a baby
on the way now

More money from the county
and thanks to the welfare
you're about to
get your hair done.

Got a dinner date 
can't be late
trick or treat, sweet thang
got anotha trick to meet.

The way he did it
it was smooth
plottin' while he gamin' you
So baby, peep tha rules.

I shoulda seen it in the first case
the worst case
I shoulda never called you back 
in the first place.

I remember back in high school
baby you was fast 
straight sex
and barely move your ***.

But now things change
cuz you don't look the same
let the ghetto get the best of you
baby, that's a shame

Caught HIV and now you 'bout to be deceased
and finally be in peace.

So where your ****** at now
cuz everybody left
they stepped 
and left you on your own

See I loved you like a sista
but you died to quick
And that's why we called U *****, I betcha.

_[Chorus]_

_[Outro: 2Pac]_

Dear Ms. Deloris Tucker
keep stressen me
****in' with a mutha****en mind
I figured you wanted to know
you know
why we call them hos *****es
and maybe this might help you understand
it ain't personal
strictly business baby
strictly business


----------



## Ununderstood




----------



## Mr. SandMan

Tech Kills This Shtt


----------



## HipHopHead




----------



## HipHopHead

and one of my favourite tupac songs


----------



## PlayerOffGames

^ i LOVE this beat


----------



## Clint Westwood

*ridin' in da chevy parts 1 & 2*


----------



## foe

12 pages and not one mention of Mobb Deep? :no


----------



## Mc Borg

Full of Empty said:


> 12 pages and not one mention of Mobb Deep? :no


I posted the "I Shot Ya Remix" with Prodigy, so that's one half of Mobb Deep at least. =P But agreed; Mobb Deep is great.

For Busdriver fans in here: You can download his latest release from his website for free.

http://busdriversite.com/


----------



## whiterabbit

Yo, it's the P Jays.


----------



## kid a

Has anyone heard of Yelawolf, wiz khalifa or curren$y?
Yelawolf is a new rapper hes suppose to be touring with wiz khalifa
and he made a song already with eminem. hes not really good but everyone else seems to think he is.


----------



## foe

whiterabbit said:


> Yo, it's the P Jays.


Nice! I thought I was the only person who likes HBMS. 
Both their CDs are awesome. Wish they would get back together.


----------



## hickorysmoked

kid a said:


> Has anyone heard of Yelawolf, wiz khalifa or curren$y?
> Yelawolf is a new rapper hes suppose to be touring with wiz khalifa
> and he made a song already with eminem. hes not really good but everyone else seems to think he is.


Yea, I heard a freestyle he did on the cypher at the BET awards. I wasn't paying attention really, but he didn't say anything to catch my attention. Royce killed that cypher!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Styles P is a beast. :um


----------



## successful

kid a said:


> Has anyone heard of Yelawolf, wiz khalifa or curren$y?
> Yelawolf is a new rapper hes suppose to be touring with wiz khalifa
> and he made a song already with eminem. hes not really good but everyone else seems to think he is.


:yes I listen to wiz khalifa and curren$y everyday...was just listening to pilot talk about 4 hours ago.....can't wait for Pilot Talk 2 and Acid & O.J 
yelawolf have a few good songs out too on the trunk muzik mixtape.

you ever heard of big k.r.i.t?

love these songs


----------



## alfredd88

Well i have a good collection too. go & check it out


----------



## Chairman Dan

I still remember the first time i heard this track:


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## ShyFX

RIP Eyedea


----------



## hickorysmoked

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nfbaSdryq0


----------



## RyanJ

^


----------



## Chairman Dan

ShyFX said:


> RIP Eyedea


Sad news indeed. He was a brilliant freestyle mc.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

They rip this up for real


----------



## Mc Borg

ShyFX said:


> RIP Eyedea


Indeed. He was such an amazing lyricist. The first time I listened to First Born, I was completely blown away. 28 is far too young to go.


----------



## successful




----------



## amoeba

This guy is incredibly talented. Too bad no one will see this here.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

This beat cracks me up, ****s hard though


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## eyeguess




----------



## kerosene

All about the GZA


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Mc Borg

@eyeguess: Good post. =P

Does anyone here listen to Antipop Consortium/Beans? I'm excited now that he signed with Anticon, and that his new album will have the drummers of Tortoise working on it. =D


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Mr. SandMan

This ****s underground, but I think its kindof hot


----------



## harrynia

I like all your collection & its really good…


----------



## HipHopHead

i just heard this **** the other day never heard of t-bone or the mac clan before in my life... but its sick as hell


----------



## HipHopHead

some underground sht from frisco


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Mc Borg

New Aesop!






YES!!!!


----------



## UndercoverAlien

Chillll beat RJD2 mashed with Nas yo


----------



## foe

Classic banger from Biggie rhyming about pimps and hoes. LOL


----------



## prudence




----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Chairman Dan




----------



## Chairman Dan




----------



## ferrellwolf




----------



## amoeba




----------



## Takerofsouls

Ya digg?


----------



## Gorillaz




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## successful




----------



## redtogo72

Posting 3 videos :S


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Skin so, butter soff I'm rippin tha buttons off yo.. Blouse..


----------



## xTKsaucex

not a huge fan of hiphop but heard this the other day;


----------



## successful

lol MGMT sample, that's hot


----------



## Mr. SandMan

This beat is Hard.


----------



## Cooper

Some good ol canadian underground


----------



## MobiusX

The Format- AZ





Feel My Pain- AZ





Mo Money Mo Murder





The Come Up





Gimme Yours- song starts at 0:37


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## TorLin




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Hardest rapper. :um


----------



## amoeba

Brand new... great beat, great song. Can't wait for this album.






and some great old stuff I just discovered...


----------



## Mr. SandMan

***** where was your antenas?


----------



## amoeba

No comment...


----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## Mr. SandMan

HOT


----------



## prudence

The first time I heard this I was all  and Jesus OH MY GOD REPEAT OH MY GOD DAMN REPEAT! And 1200 repeats later here I am posting this here, your welcome.

And this is good too


----------



## amoeba

^first Ill Bill fan in this thread. 

He's one of my favs for sure.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Brand new


----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## Mr. SandMan

Kindof an upbeat melody for my man Tech N999999ne!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

prudence said:


> And this is good too


yeah!


----------



## TorLin

"Prisoner Of Doom"
by Swollen Members
album title: Black Magic


----------



## OtherGlove

Wow! When I saw "official HipHop Thread" I wasnt expecting actual HipHop...Nice


----------



## OtherGlove

Well...for the most part.


----------



## Godless1

A track my brother recorded with Carnage. If you aren't familiar with Carnage he is the sickness. His verse on this track is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## amoeba

Love this... 2nd verse is nuts.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

ah huuh ah huuh Salty it's edited though...


----------



## prudence

And more LOWKEY...


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Mr. SandMan

B-zar flows, B, R, O's barcodes, sick individuals that god see and lord knows


----------



## foe

Memories don't live like people do-o....baby don't forget me, I'm a travelin man
moving through places, space and time.... 
Gotta lotta things i got to do....GOD willin' I'm comin back to you


----------



## Cooper

Some more underground


----------



## OtherGlove

Dont know how to post this here but if youre into underground:

http://mrlif.bandcamp.com/album/mr-lif-brass-menazeri-feat-spark-kexp


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I don't know if this fits in this thread, but I absolutely love T.I.'s new album. It's a masterpiece.


----------



## Godless1

OtherGlove said:


> Dont know how to post this here but if youre into underground:
> 
> http://mrlif.bandcamp.com/album/mr-lif-brass-menazeri-feat-spark-kexp


Dope, thanks for posting.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Cant let Hip Hop die.. Cube, 'ol school west coast shrill


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## PlayerOffGames

._.'


----------



## prudence

^ Great song and speech!


----------



## amoeba

Holy ****. This album is going to be insane.


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## OtherGlove




----------



## Dying note

I might get laughed at for posting this, but I don't care. Lupe Fiasco has some great tracks and this one below is one of my favorites, along with his whole second album.


----------



## Amanda123

Outkast ftw.


----------



## MindOverMood

bignate said:


> ah huuh ah huuh Salty it's edited though...


The first time I saw this was on BET Uncut...good times ;p


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Mr. SandMan

Can your punk *** come out to play?


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Mix it in with that white jin, here we go again


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## PlayerOffGames

do ya ding!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

My friend


----------



## purplefruit

Jeru's part was my fave


----------



## JayDontCareEh

^R.I.P Guru


----------



## Mc Borg

Yay for some Myka. =P Have you heard this track yet?






More Hip-hop:


----------



## softshock11

fierce





i love Damians accent





always brings me down to earth:





three different moods - mad bipolar lol


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Mc Borg said:


> Yay for some Myka. =P Have you heard this track yet?


Wow them dudes can rap quick. =)

Nice find.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^
Yea, that ****s kindof hot


----------



## Knocturnal

Dope *** Production Pure Earcandy
"Dont Need





500 days of summer refrence plus Wale Is DOPE
"The Breakup Song





"Love Psycle"





The Hook hits home on this song and Lupe Like a Boss as ever
"Words I Never Said"





and some trip hop to ad some spice to the mix
"I've Got That Tune"


----------



## prudence




----------



## MobiusX

Nas & AZ






someone posted nas and damian marley, i like these songs


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## VCL XI

swag


----------



## OtherGlove

Love the young money diss..."she got a busy beaver"


----------



## bezoomny

I just heard of X Plastaz on a documentary and I like them quite a bit. They're from Tanzania and blend sounds of the Maasai in their songs.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## purplefruit

canadian hip hop.


----------



## ferrellwolf




----------



## PlayerOffGames

03:06 YES! :yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Mc Borg

__
https://soundcloud.com/

^Some trippy live improv.


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## njodis




----------



## PlayerOffGames

njodis said:


>


thats a song motivating!...it makes me feel good...thanks for posting it


----------



## Mr. SandMan

This is another verse from another song, but Tech destroys this sh**

Like a bullet from a gun!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

This is some underground sh** I found, it's hot though


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## SchadenFREAKay

Gorilla la laz collab I do adore... :boogie


----------



## purplefruit




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Knocturnal

Eliza said:


> canadian hip hop.


Im not from canada but i know you must know about my boy shad one of the best in the game canada has some great hip hop artists 






His word play is ridiculous in this video


----------



## zookeeper

This popped up on my ipod today. I forgot how much badassery it is.








Knocturnal said:


> Im not from canada but i know you must know about my boy shad one of the best in the game canada has some great hip hop artists


Yuppers.

Who can play guitar and rap at the same time?


----------



## Knocturnal

^^^^I know right he kills it on this after about 30 secs dudes flow is insane


----------



## purplefruit

Shad is insane. I like how he doesn't rap about mainstream stuff (*****es, money etc) yet he's not pretentious and even makes fun of himself. Canadian hip hop is way underrated, it's really good but beyond Drake, Boi 1-Da and Kardinal, we're being overlooked.


----------



## njodis

Sweatshop Union is/are by far my favourite Canadian hip hop group/artists. Criminally underrated...


----------



## Cooper

^ love sweatshop, especialy that video

heres a few songs i cant get enough of at the moment


----------



## zookeeper

My ipod was good to me today.


----------



## writingupastorm

zookeeper said:


> My ipod was good to me today.


This is nice.


----------



## njodis

YEAAAAAAAAAAH.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

I love ****ed up choppy flows. Brotha Lynch is a beast.
Also this is brand new.


----------



## njodis

^ nice


----------



## Mr. SandMan

I love when he says.. "You don't wanna be ****in wit me I eat dead people" lol That ****'s hard to me.


----------



## Ashhh

Can't get enough of Earl.


----------



## MobiusX

Okay, I am posting videos from my channel. It's Holy Hip Hop. Many might think that it's contradictory to use those words together or that this genre might be too corny, but it's not, there are different kinds, some strictly for worship, some that take the negative of what you're used to in hip hop and turn it positive (I tend to stick with this one), and others that are so extreme that no longer qualify as christian hip hop-- this last one not a fan of since it misrepresents HHH and gives it a bad reputation.











Not from my channel:


----------



## Knocturnal

Ive been on Awol One for the past week Dude is dope. He's more of an acquired taste i would say.


----------



## prudence




----------



## writingupastorm

Some hiphop _I_ grew up on.











Browsing through the rest of it made me realize how messed up most of it was towards women around that time.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## writingupastorm

I never get sick of this one:


----------



## Mr. SandMan

I love how this dude representin' 513


----------



## Takerofsouls

Anyone remember when King Kong by Jibbs was popular? someone in my car today said i actually had king kong in my truck and i totally remembered how dope that song was. Went and bought it on itunes right away, Anyone else like it?


----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## IppikiOokami

Rodan - Sumthin to Prove (Remix)






Rodan - War in Heaven Pt. 1


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Meat clever leave a gash in a *****es ***
I love this cd


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## IppikiOokami

Vordul Mega Featuring HiCoup and Invizzibl Men - Broken Halo

Vordul Mega Featuring Vast Aire - AK-47


----------



## greenking

Ashhh said:


> Can't get enough of Earl.


Odd future is sooo dope. I like their whole rebellious and mentally ****ed up attitude. whenever I feel bad I can just put their music on and it helps me cope


----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^^
Do you have multiple accounts or somethin??

Creepin/Creepin through your set
Wit a mini mac ten AR one fwwaaa..


----------



## IppikiOokami

People Under The Stairs - Jamboree Pt. 2

People Under The Stairs - The Whiz


----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^^
To post the video itself just highlight everything after the first equal sign (youtube.com/watch&?=*y2x&6973n*) and put it inbetween the youtube link function thing.

Like that, I don't know if you knew it or not.


----------



## Ununderstood

This song from Tupac has a sick beat and background chorus and not to mention the lyrics are killer.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Can anybody recommend anything similar to the Blue Scholars/Common Market?


----------



## crsohr

Love those two 2Pac songs posted on this page, here's one of my favorites from him and a very underrated song in general:


----------



## IppikiOokami




----------



## MobiusX




----------



## IppikiOokami




----------



## purplefruit




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## successful




----------



## IppikiOokami




----------



## njodis

Just discovered these guys; very good ****.

If anyone cares, you can download the album free, along with a bunch of other stuff here: http://sideeffect.bandcamp.com


----------



## IppikiOokami




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## zookeeper

Needs more Priest.


----------



## zookeeper

Maybe one more.


----------



## IppikiOokami




----------



## blair




----------



## IppikiOokami

blair said:


>


:spank


----------



## blair

IppikiOokami said:


> :spank


:rain


----------



## blair




----------



## IppikiOokami

blair said:


> :rain


:rub


----------



## IppikiOokami




----------



## MobiusX




----------



## MojoCrunch

"It's about funky...SMELLY people."








RIP JDilla








RIP Nujabes





Too many I could list....


----------



## IppikiOokami




----------



## Mr. SandMan

I gotta post this.. another masterpiece of tech n9nes versatilty


----------



## Glue

MojoCrunch said:


> "It's about funky...SMELLY people."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP JDilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Nujabes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many I could list....


You have great taste.

Damn, I didn't know about Nujabes' death.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

bignate said:


> I gotta post this.. another masterpiece of tech n9nes versatilty


I will not let tech n9ne be left out.


----------



## njodis

The Ill Bill / Vinnie Paz album leaked today. ****ing awesome.


----------



## Mc Borg

My new favorite Hip-hop song & I haven't even heard it all. Wow.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Glue said:


> You have great taste.
> 
> Damn, I didn't know about Nujabes' death.


You really think I have great taste? Thanks. I miss this old hip hop. They don't make it like this anymore.

And yes, Nujabes unfortunately passed away on 2/25/2010. He got taken away just like JDilla and Dimebag Darrell. But legends never die....


----------



## MojoCrunch

More....








A classic...


----------



## IppikiOokami




----------



## MojoCrunch

I'm not the biggest fan of southern hip hop. But I just love singing along to this song.


----------



## IppikiOokami




----------



## IppikiOokami

Sorry about consectutive posts but I had to add this one. Dan the Automator is seriously underrated as a producer.


----------



## MojoCrunch

lol I remember listening to Dr.Octogon on my Ipod while studying for Organic Chemistry at like 1 in the morning. I associate Dr.Octogon with Ochem now....


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## NumeroUno

When Kanye was tolerable. J.Ivys verse after 2.45 is amazing.






Best song. Ever.






Joe Budden doing his SA thing.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## JayDontCareEh

^Oh wow, haven't listened to that album in ages! Good call.


----------



## MojoCrunch

It's difficult for me to choose just one song from this album because I love the whole thing.


----------



## AliBaba

Ha. I just listened to Hello Nasty from beginning to end while on the treadmill today. Their new single leaked:


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ The Beastie Boys never fail.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^Of course not, they're white. : )

May have posted this before.. melody for my soul


----------



## ShyFX

A couple of remixes I like by Thomax.


----------



## MojoCrunch

bignate said:


> ^^Of course not, they're white. : )


:lol
What I meant was that they've always maintained a signature sound.


----------



## IppikiOokami

This is a great album.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

These colored jordans don't come out boy
That's why I ball wit my tounge out n****


----------



## purplefruit

okay every time I read the "What is a hipster" thread title, this pops into my head


----------



## hypestyle

I'm waiting for the Smif N Wesson album produced by Pete Rock, supposed to come out this summer..


----------



## MobiusX

2 Similar beats, Nas & Rakim


----------



## LSDCoatedBrain




----------



## njodis

^ My favourite Nas song.


----------



## IppikiOokami




----------



## njodis

Jean Grae is the best female rapper... in my opinion. Great song.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## zookeeper

Party like it's nineteen naughty nine...






Reeee-loaded.


----------



## IppikiOokami




----------



## Ununderstood

That beat ya'll, that f'ing beat.


----------



## Glue




----------



## IppikiOokami

This guy is a pretty dope producer.


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## Noll

I've never actually listened to Hip-Hop/Rap that much, but here's two good Hip-Hop songs:





 (<-- good lyrics aswell)


----------



## successful

lol @ whoever in charge of making these carter album covers. First the tatted up baby in a suit & now this.:lol should still be a dope *** album if the tracklist & the 1 or 2 beat snippets that leaked are legit.


----------



## IppikiOokami




----------



## successful




----------



## njodis




----------



## Knocturnal

Beat is bannanas Lyrics on point Murs is dope nuff said


----------



## IppikiOokami




----------



## MobiusX




----------



## Mr. SandMan

One of the hardest tracks ive heard in a minute imo


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## purplefruit




----------



## Pulelehua




----------



## Ununderstood

^ "bumping tupac, never call you b**ch again" nice to see artists still remembering tupac in their songs


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## leave me alone

Time for good old conspiracy rap.


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## xTKsaucex

some 90's shiz;


----------



## Ambitious




----------



## Glue

Best track out of Goblin.


----------



## MobiusX

Just started listening to these guys, they're pretty good


----------



## MojoCrunch

Been a while since I strolled this thread.


----------



## crsohr

The lyrics.....my god


----------



## MobiusX

crsohr said:


> The lyrics.....my god


that's the song that got me into Nas, the song that got me into Jay Z is Dope Man, damn that song is good too.


----------



## Hellion




----------



## Chairman Dan

RIP Dilla


----------



## IppikiOokami




----------



## Glue

Anyone looking forward to the A Tribe Called Quest documentary that is suppose to come out in theaters this July?


----------



## sunshine0505

I'm logged on on my phone so I won't post links but...

The Ambassdor - My Clothes, My Hair
J Cole - "Lights please"
Theory Hazit "I wanna go home"
Lupe Fiasco "All black everything."
Lecrae "Its Your world."

East coast hip hop is where its at!!


----------



## MobiusX

sunshine0505 said:


> I'm logged on on my phone so I won't post links but...
> 
> The Ambassdor - My Clothes, My Hair
> J Cole - "Lights please"
> Theory Hazit "I wanna go home"
> Lupe Fiasco "All black everything."
> Lecrae "Its Your world."
> 
> East coast hip hop is where its at!!


I like this Ambassador song


----------



## Chairman Dan

Glue said:


> Anyone looking forward to the A Tribe Called Quest documentary that is suppose to come out in theaters this July?


I wasn't aware of it, but if it comes out in Canada, i'll probably check it out.


----------



## giantkiller




----------



## Glue

Trailer for Beats Rhymes & Life:






It hits theaters July 8th. Best hip hop group ever.


----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## Emptyheart101

sunshine0505 said:


> I'm logged on on my phone so I won't post links but...
> 
> The Ambassdor - My Clothes, My Hair
> J Cole - "Lights please"
> Theory Hazit "I wanna go home"
> Lupe Fiasco "All black everything."
> Lecrae "Its Your world."
> 
> East coast hip hop is where its at!!


I like!


----------



## Godless1

New album from Aesop and Rob Sonic. Needless to say, it's sick.


----------



## eyeguess




----------



## bezoomny

Favorite music video ever, probably.

Other old faves:


----------



## Glue

eyeguess said:


>


YES!!! The dopest MC to grace the mic in a long time. I heard Below the Heavens back in 2007 and been a fan since then.


----------



## Mc Borg

Godless1 said:


> New album from Aesop and Rob Sonic. Needless to say, it's sick.


I'm an Aesop fan, but I couldn't get into that album at all. I really wanted to though.





Zach Hill is involved with this if any Hella/Zach Hill fans read this.


----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## MojoCrunch

Don't know if this has been posted before, but this song is CLASSIC. Still love it till this day. Has the anxiety feel to it too.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

^Ummmmmmm awesome song. Never heard it before.


----------



## WTFnooooo




----------



## Misanthropic79

Alias and Tarsier "Luck and Fear" : more experimental than hip-hop, but a very cool song. Thank god for anticon!






Styles of Beyond "Marco Polo"






DJ Krush "Kemuri"






Roots Manuva "Ital Visions": it's actually dub but most hip-hop heads should still feel it.


----------



## IppikiOokami

This sh*t has been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Sometimes I just like sitting back and listening to the instrumentals and let the bass just take over my whole body.


----------



## Gorillaz




----------



## njodis

Wow, I had no idea this came out. Great album. :clap


----------



## foe

Anybody going to Rock the Bells this year? the line up is incredible!!! 
http://www.rockthebells.net/


----------



## Chairman Dan

^ Wow. Lauryn Hill and Nas are enough of an incentive.


----------



## Glue

^^Goddamn, that is an amazing line-up! I didn't know about this, thank you!!!! One of the venues is close to where I live (well, like an 1 1/2 or 2 hour drive), so there's a good chance I might go.

I hope Q-Tip joins that line-up....


----------



## foe

I will do either the New York or Boston date, depends on which weekend I get off. I've never been to a hip-hop concert or a music festival and I want to get these two experiences off my "to do" list.

EDITED: Looks like I get the Boston weekend off unless things change.


----------



## purplefruit

I think previous years were more appealing to me because nowadays i am pretty uninterested in current music, but still...every year I look at the Rock The Bells lineup and wish I weren't such a worthless scaredy cat. FML. Oh well imma continue enjoying music from the safety of my own home

--------


----------



## Mc Borg

Misanthropic79 said:


> Alias and Tarsier "Luck and Fear" : more experimental than hip-hop, but a very cool song. Thank god for anticon!


That's one of my favorite songs from one of my favorite albums. Have you heard the 13 & God version? They just released it:

http://www.alientransistor.de/index.php?level=1&CatID=117&inhalt_id=113&artist=13&God&titel=oldage

^ There's only a snippet there, though. =P

Here it is live:


----------



## Glue

Been listening to Elzhi's (Slum Village) new mixtape "Elmatic." It's a homage to Nas' LP, Illmatic. I'm loving it. It's done really really really well. Even Pete Rock, one of the producers on Illmatic, is on the mixtape. If anyone is interested in listening to it, it's a free mixtape. You can get it here:

http://www.xxlmag.com/news/2011/05/download-elzhis-elmatic-now/


----------



## njodis

Wow, this is really good. Downloading it now.


----------



## Misanthropic79

Mc Borg said:


> That's one of my favorite songs from one of my favorite albums. Have you heard the 13 & God version? They just released it:
> 
> http://www.alientransistor.de/index.php?level=1&CatID=117&inhalt_id=113&artist=13%26God&titel=oldage
> 
> ^ There's only a snippet there, though. =P
> 
> Here it is live:


Nah, I hadn't heard that version before. Thanks for the heads up, they changed it enough for it to be more than a simple cover thus worthy of another download. Much easier to
hear Alias's raps in this version too.:boogie


----------



## giantkiller

Who remembers 'The Spooks'?


----------



## makavelithedon

http://[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs1xHPU7WwA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs1xHPU7WwA[/URL]


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Chairman Dan said:


>


Woah, that's a nice beat :yes






<---- M9 fanboy right here.


----------



## Mc Borg

^I love me some Magic Heart Genies. One of my favorite Myka songs:







Misanthropic79 said:


> Nah, I hadn't heard that version before. Thanks for the heads up, they changed it enough for it to be more than a simple cover thus worthy of another download. Much easier to
> hear Alias's raps in this version too.:boogie


That's actually Doseone, not Alias.  Speaking of Alias, though. He's going to be releasing a new album titled _Fever Dreams_ sometime this year.

Alias feat. Dose:


----------



## Misanthropic79

Mc Borg said:


> ^I love me some Magic Heart Genies. One of my favorite Myka songs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually Doseone, not Alias.  Speaking of Alias, though. He's going to be releasing a new album titled _Fever Dreams_ sometime this year.
> 
> Alias feat. Dose:


DERP!:roll I have a habit of mixing musicians up, I also thought Alias was Slug for about a year until someone pointed it out for me. Although I've heard others say they sound alike. I shouldn't have mixed up Alias and Doseone though, they sound nothing alike and Doseone's unique flow is easy to pick out. The mix up's mainly come from me digging the music without worshipping the musicians since they usually sellout and it always hurts me when they do so I try not to care as much as I used to when I was a teenager. Ice Cube is mostly to blame for this really, lol.

Opus Ashamed ftw, btw. I love that track!


----------



## Misanthropic79

Alias faves!











And lastly, I'm a believer but this song really makes you think......


----------



## Misanthropic79

kingandduck said:


> Who remembers 'The Spooks'?


You bloody legend! I heard that song on the radio years ago but the f**kin' dj never mentioned the name of the song or artist so I couldn't cop it and eventually forgot it until now.

Thanks bro!


----------



## giantkiller

Misanthropic79 said:


> You bloody legend! I heard that song on the radio years ago but the f**kin' dj never mentioned the name of the song or artist so I couldn't cop it and eventually forgot it until now.
> 
> Thanks bro!


Ha ha. Cool.


----------



## Misanthropic79

Used to write graffiti in the 90's, this song was an anthem back then for me and the boys.


----------



## Chairman Dan

^ This must have been the perfect soundtrack for some early morning bombing. I wonder what kids these days listen to when they paint.

This is a Canadian classic from the late 90s. K-Os steals the show:


----------



## i just want luv

Some ole school for that ***... Big colab from 1995. Biggie, Redman, Busta, Coolio, Bone Thugs and a few others.
And They all killed this.


----------



## BluButterfly

Tupac & Scarface - Smile


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## hickorysmoked

Da Rockwilder - Redman and Method Man


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Mur

Bringing it back huh?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

St. Lunatics= Underated


----------



## successful

sick song, minus T-Pains wackness.
but "World Wide Choppers" still better imo.


----------



## Glue

This is a nice song. He's not a badass lyricist, but I like the overall feel (new wave/hip hop/retro/80's pop) of the song - so chill.






I've also been listening to Blu's new mixtape, Jesus (produced by Madlib, Alchemist, and others). I like two songs out of this mixtape. Still waiting on the "NoYork!" LP.






and something old school:


----------



## giantkiller




----------



## njodis

I love the beat on this song. Reminds me of something from Final Fantasy 6 or something.






Another awesome one:


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Mc Borg said:


> ^I love me some Magic Heart Genies. One of my favorite Myka songs:


Sweet!


----------



## moveon

Glue said:


> and something old school:


Awesome!!! This is my favorite Del/Hiero song after 93 til' Infinity.


----------



## purplefruit




----------



## Misanthropic79

kingandduck said:


>


That's a cool clip. The girl is obviously not his girlfriend instead she represents his addiction. She's a cutie too.


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## Raulz0r

You should listen Above the Law from Bad Meets Evil that it's just ill, so glad Royce got back together with Em

_I stay violent, y'all go to the peace route
You got a mouth like Kanye, I knock your whole bottom row of teeth out
No disrespect to Mr. West, **** I'm just nice with mine
And this just wrap 'em, I'm like Ricky Hatton, I just like the line_


----------



## leave me alone

Raulz0r said:


> You should listen Above the Law from Bad Meets Evil that it's just ill, so glad Royce got back together with Em
> 
> _I stay violent, y'all go to the peace route
> You got a mouth like Kanye, I knock your whole bottom row of teeth out
> No disrespect to Mr. West, **** I'm just nice with mine
> And this just wrap 'em, I'm like Ricky Hatton, I just like the line_


Oh yeah definitely, i'v heard all the "leaked" trakcs. Sick.


----------



## njodis

Eminem needs to get back on the drugs, because all he does now is yell vaguely rhyming words into the microphone. Royce is way better on this album IMO.


----------



## successful

njodis said:


> Eminem needs to get back on the drugs, because all he does now is yell vaguely rhyming words into the microphone.


True lol.


----------



## Godless1

BostonB said:


>


Dude sounds EXACTLY like Ghostface. It's one thing to be influenced by someone's style, it's another to copy it.

New joint from Tonedeff and DJ JS-1 w/ video.


----------



## njodis

Hard to believe this was released in 1991.


----------



## njodis

Godless1 said:


> New joint from Tonedeff and DJ JS-1 w/ video.


Wow, ****. For a second I thought Tonedeff actually had a new CD coming out. He's one of my favourite rappers but he hasn't released anything in a long time. Like, 5-6 years?

Thanks for posting this, though. Great song.


----------



## crsohr

*Lol*


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## leave me alone

Sickest album intro ever.


----------



## Chairman Dan

^ Hell yes, some straight grimey NY boom bap. Primo never disappoints.

A classic banger from Sweden:


----------



## successful

can't wait until this album release or leak fully, sounds hot. Much better then the last album.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## leave me alone

<3


----------



## Jessie203

Sorry idk how to embed





She loves it - french montana

im sure this is popular at strip clubs some where ... first thing i thought was "yea, lapdance ****" lol


----------



## successful

kathy903 said:


> Sorry idk how to embed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves it - french montana
> 
> im sure this is popular at strip clubs some where ... first thing i thought was "yea, lapdance ****" lol


I wish french montana would make more stuff like this with currency lol, not much of a french fan but mac & cheese 2 was pretty decent.


----------



## Jessie203

He should. I love the beat.. so smooth


----------



## Jessie203

Sabali/Patience - Nas


----------



## njodis

Holy ****, new Nas single is probably his best in a long time.


----------



## MobiusX

njodis said:


> Holy ****, new Nas single is probably his best in a long time.


why the hell is there a picture of that clown lil wayne in a Nas video? that's disrespectful


----------



## successful

^ wayne a beast, top 10 dead or alive :yes

but yeah that nas song is hot, been waiting for nas to come back with a solo song, been having it on replay since yesterday. Anyone know if this song going to be on mixtape or a album?

Hope he's making a full album. Rap needs another illmatic or it was written type of album for 2011.


----------



## successful




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## MobiusX

successful said:


> ^ wayne a beast, top 10 dead or alive :yes
> 
> but yeah that nas song is hot, been waiting for nas to come back with a solo song, been having it on replay since yesterday. Anyone know if this song going to be on mixtape or a album?
> 
> Hope he's making a full album. Rap needs another illmatic or it was written type of album for 2011.


You must be new to hip hop. lil wayne is a big gimmick, that's all. He sounds like a sheep being tasered. His lyrics are below average. This is hip hop. No gimmicks here, no autotune, no catchy beats in order to make up for lack of good lyrics, no pop dancing,






Nas


----------



## successful

Been listing to hiphop since, forever. Main genre i grew up listening to lol.
I just like more then one type of hiphop, Immortal Technique is talented, I like the deep story & twist to "dance with the devil" and "you never know". But he needs to change his beats and style up sometimes.It gets really boring listing to the same style over and over. Hes good but the dude is HIGHLY overrated by people from the suburbs that only listens to Eminem, Cypress Hill & Immortal Technique for hiphop and ignore everything else that's hiphop and rap.


----------



## MobiusX

Did Canibus make your top 10 list? Cause he surely would lyrically murder lil wayne into pieces. 


successful said:


> Been listing to hiphop since, forever. Main genre i grew up listening to lol.
> I just like more then one type of hiphop, Immortal Technique is talented, I like the deep story & twist to "dance with the devil" and "you never know". But he needs to change his beats and style up sometimes.It gets really boring listing to the same style over and over. Hes good but the dude is HIGHLY overrated by people from the suburbs that only listens to Eminem, Cypress Hill & Immortal Technique for hiphop and ignore everything else that's hiphop and rap.







Even a Christian rapper can rap better than him:


----------



## Chairman Dan

njodis said:


> Holy ****, new Nas single is probably his best in a long time.


Wow, Nas has never sounded hungrier in recent memory. This is pure, unadulterated hip-hop.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

You can't base rappers on personal opinions imo.. you have to break it down to criteria.

But Tech N9ne sh*ts on every rapper ever, besides Pac.


----------



## Jessie203

Ms. Jade's The champ




Champioonnn watch the people call my name
This one is serious , what i like


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Ayo..

To make the youtube thing pop up, click the 'Post Reply' thing and click the little youtube image and the brackets will pop up.. Then put everything after the first 'equal sign' (=) in the brackets.. So wit yours it'll be.. LGWuurB0rUY between the youtube brackets .. in other words..


----------



## Jessie203

Alrite thanks for showing me!!!


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^^hell na



kathy903 said:


> Alrite thanks for showing me!!!


for sure


----------



## Mc Borg

*contributes*


----------



## Jessie203

The softer side.....lol


----------



## successful

"Drake-Marvins room" & "I get lonely too" stays on repeat! 
Cups of the rozay, *****es in my old phone!

Drake music (or at least the beats he use) is good to listen to while high, but i have to go listen too hard stuff like oldschool jay z after to even it out lmao


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Todays rap sucks like whoa! :duck


----------



## Jessie203

successful said:


> "Drake-Marvins room" & "I get lonely too" stays on repeat!
> Cups of the rozay, *****es in my old phone!
> 
> Drake music (or at least the beats he use) is good to listen to while high, but i have to go listen too hard stuff like oldschool jay z after to even it out lmao


LOL
Yea it is very soft.. its like backstreet boys but rap


----------



## njodis

successful said:


> "Drake-Marvins room" & "I get lonely too" stays on repeat!
> Cups of the rozay, *****es in my old phone!
> 
> Drake music (or at least the beats he use) is good to listen to while high, but i have to go listen too hard stuff like oldschool jay z after to even it out lmao


Man, I can't stand Drake. Everything down to the put on accent and robotic autotune annoys the hell out of me. I want to strangle his face.

I remember when he first tried to become a rapper, and a video of him going on stage and people booing and laughing because he was the wheelchair guy from Degrassi. It was a huge joke, especially here in Canada. Now they're probably the same people that buy his albums, just because Lil Wayne took an interest in him.


----------



## successful

njodis said:


> Man, I can't stand Drake. Everything down to the put on accent and robotic autotune annoys the hell out of me. I want to strangle his face.
> 
> I remember when he first tried to become a rapper, and a video of him going on stage and people booing and laughing because he was the wheelchair guy from Degrassi. It was a huge joke, especially here in Canada. Now they're probably the same people that buy his albums, just because Lil Wayne took an interest in him.


yeah he will never be respected fully because of that Degrassi wheelchair stuff. A ton of people don't like him lmao.

Tell you the truth i never even heard him until started rapping with wayne. Never heard of Degrassi either until he got popular. So far gone was a solid mixtape though, better then most artist albums today. thank me later was disappointing.


----------



## successful




----------



## Jessie203

successful said:


> yeah he will never be respected fully because of that Degrassi wheelchair stuff. A ton of people don't like him lmao.
> 
> Tell you the truth i never even heard him until started rapping with wayne. Never heard of Degrassi either until he got popular. So far gone was a solid mixtape though, better then most artist albums today. thank me later was disappointing.


I think its maybe a female thing
I know tons of guys that hate it but every girl I know loves him lol!


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Mr. SandMan

Tech N9NE!! .. goin to the concert this August, I'ma LOSE IT!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I would appreciate rap or hip hop more if i only knew what some rappers were saying. thanks to some rappers like jadakiss and Styles P i can understand."


----------



## Mc Borg

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I would appreciate rap or hip hop more if i only knew what some rappers were saying.


That's why lyric sites exist. :b

I just rediscovered this song & thought of this thread.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

You know I'ma never gone stop postin this mua ****ers music..


----------



## Godless1

Hell yeah, 6's and 7's is fantastic.

My favorite track by far:






The second verse is so ridiculous, and I love his "*arrrr*!" that he sampled. It sounds awesome behind the rhyme scheme,

"N*ar*cissistic, (*arrrr*!) h*ar*d to grip it, (*arrrr*!) D*ar*k and wicked, (*arrrr*!) *ar*ts prolific, (*arrrr*!)" etc...

I mean that verse is already technical excellence, but that just makes it extra nice.

​


----------



## General Shy Guy

njodis said:


> I remember when he first tried to become a rapper, and a video of him going on stage and people booing and laughing because he was the wheelchair guy from Degrassi. It was a huge joke, especially here in Canada.





successful said:


> yeah he will never be respected fully because of that Degrassi wheelchair stuff. A ton of people don't like him lmao.


You'd actually be surprised how many people have forgotten he was on Degrassi or never even knew he acted. He's really left that image behind. I avoided listening to him at first because he was on that show. Couldn't take him seriously.

I like Drake, at least he's doing something different. He's got a unique style compared to the majority of mainstream rappers. But he's been downhill since So Far Gone. His music seems a lot more simplified ('Find Your Love' was pathetic) and there seems to be overall a lot less effort put into it.


----------



## Jessie203

Looooove it


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## successful




----------



## Perkins




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## MobiusX

Perkins said:


>


I like this song, only Jay Z's part, the rest of it sucks, I have to always stop playing the other parts, I don't care for the video, not the kind I enjoy watching. Jay Z should of done this whole song by himself, but it was ruined by the other guys, they don't even belong in the chorus, or to be mentioned in the same sentence with Jay Z.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^^
Dude, what is your problem.. Pimp C and Bun B don't 'belong' in this song?? They're ledgends..

anyways..

If you think we bout to go to sleeep.. forget about it you really doubt it if that are cenergies link..


----------



## prudence




----------



## prudence

Godless1 said:


> Hell yeah, 6's and 7's is fantastic.
> 
> My favorite track by far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second verse is so ridiculous, and I love his "*arrrr*!" that he sampled. It sounds awesome behind the rhyme scheme,
> 
> "N*ar*cissistic, (*arrrr*!) h*ar*d to grip it, (*arrrr*!) D*ar*k and wicked, (*arrrr*!) *ar*ts prolific, (*arrrr*!)" etc...
> 
> I mean that verse is already technical excellence, but that just makes it extra nice.
> 
> ​


:fall < this smilie signifies my reaction to this song perfectly.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

I hope that' a good thing haha

I'ma flood this board with Strange Music






And here goes tha video..


----------



## Roscoe




----------



## njodis

I... I think I'm in love.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Roscoe;1059081816 said:


>


When you post, click the youtube thing, and put everything after the FIRST equal sign inbetween the brackets..


----------



## Roscoe

bignate said:


> When you post, click the youtube thing, and put everything after the FIRST equal sign inbetween the brackets..
> 
> nice, thanks


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Mc Borg said:


> I just rediscovered this song & thought of this thread.


Not bad... Not bad at all.


----------



## Knocturnal

Dumfoundead LA native this dude is dope even better when he has some dope producers behind him. He needs to get signed


----------



## Knocturnal

njodis said:


> I... I think I'm in love.


That whole mc showcase was dope **** and alyssa has some serious bars.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## successful




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## BluButterfly

.


----------



## BluButterfly

.


----------



## ThisGuy




----------



## Chairman Dan

Killah Priest: criminally underrated mc


----------



## Smilesreplacewords

bignate said:


> I hope that' a good thing haha
> 
> I'ma flood this board with Strange Music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here goes tha video..


**** yea!!! I haven't got techs newest cd yet, all 6s and 7s, how you like it? Heard it was dope. Nice to see we got some strange music fans on the forum! How you like suburban noize records?


----------



## ThisGuy

^ Tech N9ne is indeed a mental giant. +1

New track from J Cole. I think it's pretty good.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

@ Smilesreplacewords

Never heard suburban noize records, I hope I'm not lame for that haha

But I love Tech N9ne.. I'm jus salty that I never got into his music untill like '07 .. I guess things in my life were unrelative to his music untill then .. But 'All 6's and 7's' is phat. I love it. Imo his best CD, but he has so many, I pretty much jus think every new album he comes wit is his best haha including his callabos.

I'm going to his concert in August. Gonna be my first concert I've ever gone to. I'm lose my f**kin mind, I love this mans music.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

'I got everything, you got nothing, and you aint got nothin on me'

'listen, ima shark, yall jus coy fish, what else, octopus, what else, oysters' lmao

haha, I love this **** for some reason..


----------



## Jessie203




----------



## Smilesreplacewords

bignate said:


> @ Smilesreplacewords
> 
> Never heard suburban noize records, I hope I'm not lame for that haha
> 
> But I love Tech N9ne.. I'm jus salty that I never got into his music untill like '07 .. I guess things in my life were unrelative to his music untill then .. But 'All 6's and 7's' is phat. I love it. Imo his best CD, but he has so many, I pretty much jus think every new album he comes wit is his best haha including his callabos.
> 
> I'm going to his concert in August. Gonna be my first concert I've ever gone to. I'm lose my f**kin mind, I love this mans music.


Oh man your gonna love him even more live! Tech always puts on a he'll of a show and so do his fans so if you want the front row you'll have to fight for it! Lol. Yea I didn't start to listen to him until about 07 too. He was way more underground back then, but you can't keep talent like his hidden for long. You know he reached number four in record sales? One of my fav CDs has to be absolute power. Very hard to pick tho. You should pick krizz kalicos cd Genius. It's really good. And tech has ties with a bunch of underground labels including psychopathic records ie ICP, Twiztid, and suburban noize who has kottonmouth kings. If you love weed you'll love kottonmouth kings ESP. Alot of their older stuff.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Mr. SandMan

Smilesreplacewords said:


> Oh man your gonna love him even more live! Tech always puts on a he'll of a show and so do his fans so if you want the front row you'll have to fight for it! Lol. Yea I didn't start to listen to him until about 07 too. He was way more underground back then, but you can't keep talent like his hidden for long. You know he reached number four in record sales? One of my fav CDs has to be absolute power. Very hard to pick tho. You should pick krizz kalicos cd Genius. It's really good. And tech has ties with a bunch of underground labels including psychopathic records ie ICP, Twiztid, and suburban noize who has kottonmouth kings. If you love weed you'll love kottonmouth kings ESP. Alot of their older stuff.


ha, i don't smoke no more, never really did like kottonmouth too much anyways.. I like Kutt for real from Strange, and Brotha Lynch Hung is one of my favorites from Strange.. But I've heard a lot of Tech.. I have pretty much every cd he came out with, even Celcius which wasn't even really supposed to be put out.. I jus like good music in general tbh, and sh*t that hypes me up.. But yea, can't wait for tha concert, ima bring madd money and buy hella sh*t, it should be fun..


----------



## leave me alone

Mandatory monthly DMX dosage.


----------



## Chairman Dan

RIP Big L


----------



## Mr. SandMan

FINALLY copped this cd.. hot sh*t


----------



## prudence




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## njodis

Don't think anyone has posted Dilated yet... one of my fav hip hop groups.


----------



## Mc Borg

End of thread.


----------



## Chairman Dan

njodis said:


> Don't think anyone has posted Dilated yet... one of my fav hip hop groups.


Good choice. Dilated are great...saw them live many years ago.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Nice one, Borg.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Petey Pablo- Raise Up


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Mr. SandMan

Love this concept.. TECH N9NE!!!


----------



## cybernaut

RIP Big L(1974-1999)-Street Struck




Chino XL- Wordsmith




I listen to a lot of 90s East Coast Rap XP.​


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## cybernaut

Here's some West Coast Rap =P


----------



## i just want luv

Don get me started on no westcoast lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Another underrated rapper Ludacris:


----------



## i just want luv

these dudes never got attention man.....


----------



## njodis

I love this beat.

What I've heard of this Prop Dylan guy is kinda forgettable, but it's funny how DJ Premier can make even the worst rapper sound good.


----------



## cybernaut




----------



## Mr. SandMan

Probably already posted this, but love his flow on this verse he spits...


----------



## i just want luv

West side !!!!!...\/\/......\/\/.......\/\/





\/\/ yall aint no bout it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Gangster rap:










More gangster rap:






Good for working out:


----------



## i just want luv

back 2 eastcst


----------



## 266x

best rapper ever died before his time, but for me his flow and rhyme schemes still surpass rappers to this day






well i dont know how to use the youtube html but It was ebonics-big L


----------



## i just want luv

copy whatever comes after the = sign in the link like this CGCfycYaf-E
but put that in the middle of the youtube signs. go advance

so itll look like this ?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## 266x

Oh thanks, I also accidentally pressed the underline button on the link so it would come up as  then the link here


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Mr. SandMan

Likin' this s***, but I would believe it would be hard to convinse a jury and judge that you are innocent with a rap name like C-Murder, have to have a hell of an attorney .. hope he gets out soon, C-Murder was one of tha hardest off of No Limit imo, besides Mystical .. I miss the no limit days back in grade school haha wit tha gold a** tank in tha 'Make em say Uhh' video .. No Limit was that ****..


----------



## CopadoMexicano

back when 504 boyz or the no limit were famous: 




Some songs i like from C-Murder: 




Ludacris ft Pimp C and C-murder:


----------



## ReachinOut

Can someone please explain to me how to post a youtube vid on here. Im pretty computer illiterate......Once I know how I will post some dope vids I promise


----------



## njodis

Gotta give a post to Swollen Members, great Canadian hip hop group. Their stuff is kind of hit or miss... they used to be massive in Canada in the late 90's / early 00's (I dunno about elsewhere). Ironically they tried to make a more radio-friendly album and it got lambasted by pretty much everyone, and they never recovered their huge status after that. They have some really terrible songs, but when they're good, they're great, though.











There are a few songs that use the sample in this one. Necro uses it in one of his songs, and I've heard it in other beats but I can't remember which.





A song from their new album, not bad.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

njodis said:


> Gotta give a post to Swollen Members, great Canadian hip hop group. Their stuff is kind of hit or miss... they used to be massive in Canada in the late 90's / early 00's (I dunno about elsewhere). Ironically they tried to make a more radio-friendly album and it got lambasted by pretty much everyone, and they never recovered their huge status after that. They have some really terrible songs, but when they're good, they're great, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A song from their new album, not bad.


Yep forgot to post them: my personal favorite: Lady Venom- Swollen Members remember listening to it back in 01-02


----------



## njodis

Yeah, that was the first huge song, pretty much the one that got them famous. It's a good one, but I'm sick of it so I didn't post it. :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Not a rap song but had to post it because it features Rakim.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

DMX- Party Up: 




Rich Boy - Throw some d's: 




Jadakiss - Death Wish ft Lil Wayne: 




Jadakiss - What if- ft Nas: 




Ashanti - whats love-ft Fat Joe- 




Ja Rule- Livin it up -


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Don't know if I posted this YET haha






Gotta add this in..


----------



## SolaceChaser

Rakim!!!!!!!!!!!

Truly Addictive


----------



## CopadoMexicano

SolaceChaser said:


> Rakim!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Truly Addictive


Yes. very good song. I wonder what happened to truth hurts?

One of my favorite rap songs:

ST. LUNATICS= Underrated:


----------



## ShyFX

Some artists I haven't seen posted yet..


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Midwest up in here:






Nelly and the St. Lunatics: 




Nelly and Murphy Lee ft Diddy:




Murphy Lee ft Jermaine Dupri:


----------



## CopadoMexicano

A lot of rappers in this song like WHOA!.:


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Damn these female rappers killed it:


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Had to post this one:


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Before Juvenile went down hill:











Juvenile: Ft Mike Jones and Paul Wall:


----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## BluButterfly

Tupac -So Many Tears





Now that I'm strugglin in this business, by any means
Label me greedy gettin green, but seldom seen
And **** the world cause I'm cursed, I'm havin visions
of leavin here in a hearse, God can you feel me?
Take me away from all the pressure, and all the pain
Show me some happiness again, I'm goin blind

Now I'm lost and I'm weary, so many tears
I'm suicidal, so don't stand near me
My every move is a calculated step, to bring me closer
to embracing early death, now there's nothin left
There was no mercy on the streets, I couldn't rest
I'm barely standin, bout to go to pieces, screamin peace
And though my soul was deleted, I couldn't see it
I had my mind full of demons tryin to break free
They planted seeds and they hatched, sparkin the flame
inside my brain like a match, such a dirty game
No memories, just a misery
Paintin a picture of my enemies killin me, in my sleep
Will I survive til the mornin, to see the sun
Please Lord forgive me for my sins, cause here I come.

This ain't the life for me, I wanna change
But ain't no future right for me, I'm stuck in the game
I'm trapped inside a maze
See this Tanqueray influenced me to gettin crazy
Disillusioned lately, I've been really wantin babies
so I could see a part of me that wasn't always shady


----------



## cybernaut




----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

Back when Eminem was good


----------



## 266x

thats good eminem


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Young Dro: Shoulder Lean - 




Three Six Mafia: Poppin my collar: 




:banana


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

Masta Ace and Edo. G


----------



## General Shy Guy




----------



## njodis

^ Not one of his best songs, imo. I don't really get the massive praise for it; I guess it's because it's the single. The other samples I've heard from the album sound much better than that. Still my favourite emcee though, and I can't wait for the album.


----------



## General Shy Guy

njodis said:


> ^ Not one of his best songs, imo. I don't really get the massive praise for it; I guess it's because it's the single. The other samples I've heard from the album sound much better than that. Still my favourite emcee though, and I can't wait for the album.


Yeah I haven't heard anything else from the album, definitely nothing close to his best. I just posted it because it's new. Production is on point though, something that I thought was off on 'Wanna Snuggle?'


----------



## njodis

He leaked another song or two a few months ago. I liked this one a LOT more. :nw


----------



## General Shy Guy

^Nice track, sounds like it's going to be a good album.

What did you think of GBC's Uzi Does It?


----------



## njodis

To be totally honest I'm not a fan of GBC at all. The idea of a collaboration between Apathy/Ryu/Scoop was awesome, and GBC is really... terrible. Well, maybe it's just me, but to me it comes across like a parody of radio rap music or something.


----------



## General Shy Guy

njodis said:


> To be totally honest I'm not a fan of GBC at all. The idea of a collaboration between Apathy/Ryu/Scoop was awesome, and GBC is really... terrible. Well, maybe it's just me, but to me it comes across like a parody of radio rap music or something.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's what they were going for--a parody.

I expected more out of the album. I liked the single, but everything else seemed pretty weak lyrically and content wise. Loved the sample on "Chillin' Out Maxin'", though. Maybe the new album will be better, but if the single "Opening Ceremony" is any indication, then it won't be.


----------



## njodis

Most of the GBC stuff is just so different than any of the typical Demigodz stuff. I was surprised that most people really liked it; I don't think I've seen anyone else say that it sucked. It's the only Demigodz stuff I can say I thought was very disappointing.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Still like this..


----------



## Mr. SandMan

"I'm sicker than sperm cells wit syphilis germs
And I'm hotter than my d*** is when I piss and it burns"

haha, love some of his punches in this song


----------



## Godless1

:clap Love that track.

Give me eleven Excederin my head'll spin
Medicine'll get me revvin like a 747 jet engine
Scratched my balls til I shredded skin
"Doctor, check this rash, look how red it's been"
"It's probably AIDS!" Forget it then


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Beamer Benz and Bentley - Llyod Banks Ft Juelz Santana:


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Been listening to this non stop.. f**ks wit my mind for real..


----------



## Glue




----------



## Mr. SandMan

Love Yuk.


----------



## Glue

New MF Doom and Ghostface Killah (as Doom/Starks). Album comes out later this year.


----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## 266x

IMO best hip hop song of all time.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

This gotta be in tha top ten of hip hop songs ever.


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## successful

some new stuff. songs goes hard


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Probably posted this before .. I'ma fool dude..






Gotta throw this in here also..


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Lmao, love Project Pat.. The second verse haha


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Lloyd Banks Ft Juelz Santana:


----------



## Mr. SandMan

This post is waaaay overdue..

I f*** wit some hypnotized minds.






Project rips this one up..

"One in your jaw and throw these bullets straight at your grill, commence to walkin from tha scenery I keeps it real, I do not talkin that stupidity will let ya squeal, you get to squakin up in your yard wit tha full dog, Thirty Eight barkin"

I wish I was a for real gangsta sometimes and get away with sayin sh*t like this..






He rips the sh*t out of this one too..






Some of these songs is why I think I've gottin my *** beat before haha what goes around comes around I guess, I've standed up to hella people before on some drunk sh*t..











"Game recognized eyez lit like a match"
















Project is so underrated imo, his flow and way of tellin stories is knutz..

Sorry for floodin hip hop heads..


----------



## Glue




----------



## Mr. SandMan

This sh*t's phat .. the beat is crazy


----------



## BlazingLazer




----------



## MobiusX




----------



## 266x

I think we should start actually discussing hip-hop instead of posting all our favourite songs here.

Like for instance what is your opinion on the state of hip-hop right now?


----------



## adamanxious

listening to rap since my musical thinking was setting in I think it`s the worldwide "speachhorn" of the currently youth. My youth.My Life. Really it is even though im a german...but this is phenomenon is so universal, in my opinion this form of coming together is one of a kind. today i thought, that's my speach my art of expressing, just a universal thing...hip-hop is not locked up. 
Basically i think that Hip-Hop is the biggest thing surfacing in the 20th century because of its university.
People of all color...can relate to...its a daily operation, east west, south north!worldwide

WORLDWIDE...this is the hIPHOP message we all forgot about.

One Day...


----------



## General Shy Guy

266x said:


> I think we should start actually discussing hip-hop instead of posting all our favourite songs here.
> 
> Like for instance what is your opinion on the state of hip-hop right now?


It's getting better. I think Hip-Hop/Rap hit a low point between 2005-06, at least as far as mainstream goes. You had songs like "Chicken Noodle Soup", "Laffy Taffy", "It's Goin' Down" and "Lean Wit It, Rock Wit It" being released. Even autotune was a step up from that crap. Most mainstream music today still sucks, but it's not half as bad as '05-'06.


----------



## njodis

I just discovered these guys a few days ago and they are dope as ****; the best new hip hop group I've heard in a few years and criminally unknown. I know some people here will really appreciate them. Real 90's throwback, especially in the production. God damn amazing.

I want these guys to be famous.


----------



## Godless1

^Good find. Those dudes are fresh as hell.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

General Shy Guy said:


> It's getting better. I think Hip-Hop/Rap hit a low point between 2005-06, at least as far as mainstream goes. You had songs like "Chicken Noodle Soup", "Laffy Taffy", "It's Goin' Down" and "Lean Wit It, Rock Wit It" being released. Even autotune was a step up from that crap. Most mainstream music today still sucks, but it's not half as bad as '05-'06.


 I think youre right as far as mainstream is. Maybe until late 07 there could be a few still good. Hip Hop isnt dead though but the mainstream artisits are horrendous imo. I personally like Jadakiss and Styles P who are not mainstream.


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## BlazingLazer

Has anyone heard The Streets? They (or he, one person now, Mike Skinner) started out as a house/garage type of hip-hop. Skinner raps with his Cockney accent, which is quite appealing to me. I really like the first three albums, particularly "A Grand Don't Come For Free".

Couple of cool songs below:


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Mr. SandMan

edited though.. videos raw


----------



## Glue

New track by Doomstarks. I like the beat on the Madvillainz remix better. Can't wait for the LP.






...and other stuff I've been listening to:


----------



## cybernaut




----------



## BlazingLazer




----------



## JS13

good taste on here.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

A player drinkin Makers Marker..


----------



## cybernaut




----------



## Mr. SandMan

I think this is his best cd.. love this song too, they both rip it up..


----------



## Koopaatroopa

Classic NY Hiphop, Illmatic is timeless in my opinion. Every song on that album is amazing.

http://touch.dailymotion.com/#/video/x6cjmp_nas-new-york-state-of-mind_news

Sorry if that link doesn't work, I'm on a mobil devise  just search the album on YouTube


----------



## Koopaatroopa

A group that I have really gotten into in the last while is the Hilltop Hoods. I would recommend the albums "State of the Art" or "The Hard Road". They both have great song on them.


----------



## Voidstarlit




----------



## Voidstarlit

one of the most lyrical hip hop songs


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Yuk is a ****ing G ..


----------



## BostonB

New group from Boston with Rain and K-No Supreme. And Mr Jason from Porn Theater Ushers


----------



## whiterabbit

Finally got my copy of this yesterday. Sounds pretty great.


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## moveon




----------



## CopadoMexicano

the only song i like from drake and lil wayne:


----------



## Glue

Wait for 0:55...


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Careful, this one just might grow on you.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

JayDontCareEh said:


> Careful, this one just might grow on you.


Who is this? Do you know him.. jus sayin cause tha view count

I think it's tight though.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Was listening to this in the car. Haven't heard it in a minute.. Luda rips it up.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## njodis

^ _nice_


----------



## Mr. SandMan

JayDontCareEh said:


> The Rifleman Ellay Khule
> 
> Used to listen to him a lot back in the day, so I still kinda keep tabs on him via Youtube. I really dig that choppy, stutter step style. But you know all about that though eh Nate? Being a Tech Nine fan and all. He's the OG chopper.


Tech N9ne is pretty good.


----------



## General Shy Guy

Ap & Celph back at it again. It's a radio rip so it's a little distorted. Sample is nuts, production looks like it will be pretty good on this album.


----------



## successful




----------



## Godless1

*Tonedeff*


----------



## Mr. SandMan

This song is dirty ha


----------



## Mr. SandMan

All I know is pain, all I feel is rain, how can I maintain wit that sh*t on my brain

What tha f**k you gone do when we run up on you, f**kin wit tha wrong crew, don't know what we goin through


----------



## prudence




----------



## Wualraus

^^^ Saul! Yay!

Just a sample of what I've been listening too lately...

"Grown Simba" - J. Cole





"Lookin' For You" - OutKast f/ Sleepy Brown





"Trunk Musik" - Yelawolf





"Korrupt World" - Twista





"Grandma's House" - Killer Mike





"On & On & On" - Dungeon Family


----------



## Glue




----------



## Mc Borg

Some stuff.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

*posted an edited song


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## njodis

I found some great UK hip hop... If Youtube is great for one thing, it's finding new music. They uploaded the whole CD themselves, too.


----------



## MobiusX

Classical music & Hip Hop


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Glue

Blu's new album was leaked yesterday. Been waiting for this since 09. Blu linked the album himself lol. The album has been done for quite a while now, but it seems that Warner hasn't backed up the album. I guess he got tired of waiting? Anyway, not really liking the Flying Lotus tracks (Not really a fan of his ****). My two favorite so far:


----------



## fatelogic

I don't listen to rap now but when I use to back in my early teens I would listen to most that would get some anger out of me like below..... I use to have two 12's in bypass boxes (made by my me with mdf) and a 1000 watt amp with a 32db x-over... my rear view mirror even fell two times from the vibration. lol


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## successful

Lil Wayne going at Jay z & Beyonce for them watch the throne disses jay made....this beef should be good.

"You talking about baby money? I got your baby money, Kidnap your ***** (beyonce) and get your how much you love your lady money. I'll take you out, that's a date *****, Im a grown *** blood so Stop playing with me"

"2 glock 40's, ***** you got 80 problems"


----------



## tommo1234

successful said:


> Lil Wayne going at Jay z & Beyonce for them watch the throne disses jay made....this beef should be good.
> 
> "You talking about baby money? I got your baby money, Kidnap your ***** (beyonce) and get your how much you love your lady money. I'll take you out, that's a date *****, Im a grown *** blood so Stop playing with me"
> 
> "2 glock 40's, ***** you got 80 problems"


lol weezy got to have some guts to do that.


----------



## MobiusX

lil wayne sucks, he stole some of Aliyah's lyrics and used it in one of his songs, he steals lyrics, he has no talent, there is nothing to him, a gimmick, sounds like a sheep being tasered, he looks like a down syndrome rat, it's baffling for this bubble gum rapper to be compared to a legend like Jay Z and Nas. This is real talent


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu




----------



## Mr. SandMan

ha waynes a beast, his word play is sick.. Carter 4 is gone be raw, ive only heard a couple so far, gonna wait till the cd comes out and cop tha mofo


----------



## successful

bignate said:


> ha waynes a beast, his word play is sick.. Carter 4 is gone be raw, ive only heard a couple so far, gonna wait till the cd comes out and cop tha mofo


president carter is the sickest **** on the CD. 
To be honest %50 of the cd sounds like a mixtape rather then a album because he's spitting/freestyling through some of the songs, no hooks on a good 3-4 songs.


----------



## MobiusX

You guys must be new to hip hop. I can find many rappers that are better than him.


----------



## successful

ShinAkuma said:


> You guys must be new to hip hop. I can find many rappers that are better than him.


Different styles of rap, Underground rappers can record whatever they want, Mainstream Are someone what controlled by the label. They make them record music that appeals to everyone not just hiphop fans. (The lupe fiasco- lasers problems for example) If it doesn't have a catchy hook or catch verses they're making them trash it. Really surprised the label let wayne put "megeman", "6'7", "It's good", & "Intro" on the album without forcing him to put a catchy hook on it. Wayne, Drake & many other rappers complain all the time in magazines/online about how they want to put better material & more songs on their albums but they labels put a limit to it. Dude already said he had 40 songs he wanted to put on carter 4 as a double disc but they stopped him. Look at "Lil Wayne-go getta" that was meant for carter 4 and one of his best songs but label stopped it lol.

Mainstream wise, Wayne been the best rapper doing it for the last 6 years IMO. Minus his random bull**** he put out here & there. Eminem been on his grind too lately with the bad vs. evil & Rick Ross highly dedicated to dropping albums like crazy too but i don't think they deserves the current best mainstream rapper title.


----------



## tommo1234

bignate said:


> ha waynes a beast, his word play is sick.. Carter 4 is gone be raw, ive only heard a couple so far, gonna wait till the cd comes out and cop tha mofo


good for you ha...people been hating on the leak..they dont know ****. this album is going to win awards..i've listened to the leak..and its OK not as good as c3 though. But you wont be let down by c4 



ShinAkuma said:


> lil wayne sucks, he stole some of Aliyah's lyrics and used it in one of his songs, he steals lyrics, he has no talent, there is nothing to him, a gimmick, sounds like a sheep being tasered, he looks like a down syndrome rat, it's baffling for this bubble gum rapper to be compared to a legend like Jay Z and Nas. This is real talent


You just hate wayne cos he different. You hate him cos he 'ugly' and sounds like a frog. Weezy has won grammys so he must have some talent!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

ShinAkuma said:


> You guys must be new to hip hop. I can find many rappers that are better than him.


heh, haters gone hate


----------



## Mr. SandMan

My criteria compared to your career jus isn't fair






























....

And oh yea, I'm completely "new to hip-hop" ever since '97 when I had my pac tape in my walk man .. ugh


----------



## Godless1

successful said:


> Mainstream wise, *Wayne* been the best rapper doing it for the last 6 years IMO. Minus his random bull**** he put out here & there. *Eminem* been on his grind too lately with the bad vs. evil & Rick Ross highly dedicated to dropping albums like crazy too but i don't think they deserves the current best mainstream rapper title.


Lil Wayne does nothing well, he's the Lady Gaga of hip-hop. Don't ever put his name in the same paragraph as Eminem.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^^But Wayne is on Eminems CD?


----------



## tommo1234

Godless1 said:


> Lil Wayne does nothing well, he's the Lady Gaga of hip-hop. Don't ever put his name in the same paragraph as Eminem.


lil wayne does word play very well...which is why people like him. Haters gon' hate eh.


----------



## Godless1

tommo1234 said:


> lil wayne does word play very well...which is why people like him. Haters gon' hate eh.


Citation needed.


----------



## successful

Godless1 said:


> *Lil Wayne does nothing well,* he's the Lady Gaga of hip-hop. Don't ever put his name in the same paragraph as Eminem.


flow 
delivery 
Stays on beat

just listen to "swag surfing" & "rollin" remix. He's just not a lyricist.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

sh*t i jus posted swag surfin


----------



## Godless1

^Okay, I listened to those tracks, his flow is annoying, his rhyme schemes are incredibly simple, there is no content to those songs, his vocabulary sucks, his "wordplay" is lame (I'm the sickest, you can ask a nurse). He generally is terrible at every aspect of being a rapper.


----------



## Godless1

bignate said:


> sh*t i jus posted swag surfin


I don't see how you can listen to Tech n9ne, Eminem, and Lil Wayne, and not see how clearly inferior Lil Wayne is to the other two. That boggles my mind.

You might as well listen to Zeppelin, Metallica, and Justin Bieber (yeah, I went there).


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Lil Wayne is jus a beast.. wordplay


----------



## Godless1

Okay, agree to disagree.


----------



## tommo1234

bignate said:


> Lil Wayne is jus a beast.. wordplay


couldn't agree more..


----------



## njodis

I'm not at all a fan of Lil Wayne or that style of music at all, but trying to convince someone that the music they listen to sucks is one of the most pointless things to do. It's not as though you're going to make them see the light, or something. I think it's terrible music, but I can understand why people like it, I guess. 

Having said that, I would be interested in some examples of what people think is some of his good wordplay, because what I've heard has been laughably bad. I couldn't name more than a handful of his songs, but I just listened to one of the songs posted here, and one of the lines was, and I quote: 

"You like a b*tch with no ***; you ain't got sh*t."

...wat

Oh, another classic: "What goes around comes around, like a hula hoop."

...nope

Come on... no one can defend that. That's just corny as hell.

Seriously, I'd love to see an example of what you consider "good" wordplay. :stu


----------



## MobiusX

Lil Wayne cannot SING! There is 1 song in that album where he attempts to sing, he can't. That auto tune crap is a gimmick. K-Ci can sing, Sisqo can sing, these guys are talented. You fools must NOT be familiar with MF Doom-- he's Different and makes these pop rappers like lil wayne sound foolish.


----------



## Godless1

^ :clapAll you Lil Wayne fans, go ahead and study the complexity of that rhyme scheme, and tell me Lil Wayne is anywhere near that level.

Okay, we now return to your regularly scheduled hip-hop.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

Godless1 said:


> Lil Wayne does nothing well, he's the Lady Gaga of hip-hop. Don't ever put his name in the same paragraph as Eminem.


Neither of them is that good, eminem hasn't been good since The Eminem Show with the exception of a few songs, and wayne has always sucked. If you want to talk about old school eminem though then I agree.


----------



## Godless1

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> Neither of them is that good, eminem hasn't been good since The Eminem Show with the exception of a few songs, and wayne has always sucked. If you want to talk about old school eminem though then I agree.


Yeah, I'm talking about Eminem when he was good.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

I mean, isn't lil wayne on em's album?

Wayne has that style that all these rappers gimick. Like Woka, Young Joc .. all them mainstream style rappers, and he sh*t's on every single one of them. Lil Wayne is a genius. If you don't understand the slickness of "i swear I be tha sickest n!gga you can ask the nurse" then I really don't know what to say. His flow and delivery is right on point.

There is not one rapper in tha game that would decline a collaboration wit Lil Wayne.


----------



## successful

^^^^ That "ask the nurse" is a lame line IMO. But yeah it's funny how Talib Kweli, KRS one, Tech 9, Em, Lupe Fiasco, & Run DMC all say wayne have talent but regular people think he's talentless. Some People just don't respect them because they're not coming out A underground artist or Em's mouth.

If people don't like these lines or think they require no skills they probably just don't like Punchlines in rap, Like only 1 style of hiphop, or just don't get metaphors.

"Get your neck sliced, Get your whole card swiped, credit or debit? Ill decline your life"

"Devil on my back & The lord is my witness, So on my libra scale I'm weighting sins and forgiveness"

"I am god's son but i ain't nas, Becaause He have a positive aim....I just aim 9's"

"Ok you want me up in a cage? (in jail) Then I'll come out in beast mode"

"Im pelican fly. Mac 11 inside. My bullets come with wings and your cerembella can fly" 

"I'll take on a gang of Gangs, Anything, Animals, Orangutans.. Gorillaz turns into bathing apes when i make it rain" (rain bullets on enemies)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Jadakiss: 




Stlyes P: 




Da Brat:


----------



## successful




----------



## Mr. SandMan

na that ask the nurse sh*t is raw..


----------



## Godless1

bignate said:


> I mean, isn't lil wayne on em's album?


What is your point? Plenty of terrible rappers have made guest spots on good rappers albums.



> Wayne has that style that all these rappers gimick. Like Woka, Young Joc .. all them mainstream style rappers, and he sh*t's on every single one of them.


Isn't soundling like everyone else supposed to be a bad thing? Music is supposed to be about individuality, creativity, and personal expression, right? In other words, biting is frowned upon.



> Lil Wayne is a genius. If you don't understand the slickness of "i swear I be tha sickest n!gga you can ask the nurse" then I really don't know what to say. His flow and delivery is right on point.


Again, this is all opinion, I vehemently disagree.



> There is not one rapper in tha game that would decline a collaboration wit Lil Wayne.


Having Lil Wayne on your album will help sell records. Money is a pretty powerful motivator. Plus, there are plenty of rappers that would not collab with Wayne, simply on principle.



successful said:


> ^^^^ That "ask the nurse" is a lame line IMO. But yeah it's funny how Talib Kweli, KRS one, Tech 9, Em, Lupe Fiasco, & Run DMC all say wayne have talent but regular people think he's talentless.


Right, and if you asked Kobe Bryant, he would tell you Luke Walton has talent. All those guys you mentioned are famous enough that if they say anything negative, it will be a PR problem, or, at the very least, cause some unnecessary beef. 


> Some People just don't respect them because they're not coming out A underground artist or Em's mouth.


I don't care if a rapper is mainstream or underground, I care if he's any good at rapping.



> If people don't like these lines or think they require no skills they probably just don't like Punchlines in rap, Like only 1 style of hiphop, or just don't get metaphors.


I love me a good punchline, and I have no problem understanding metaphors (unless I'm listening to Aesop, then it can get tricky). If you want really great punchlines go listen to an Illmaculate/Thesaurus or classic scribble jam battle.



> "Get your neck sliced, Get your whole card swiped, credit or debit? Ill decline your life"


What does "Get your whole card swiped" mean? Maybe "whole card" is slang for something, otherwise I don't really follow the joke. I mean I get decline your life, like a credit or debit card would be declined, but is there anything else going on here. Plus, there is no discernible rhyme scheme.

Off the top of my head, take a line like, "She wasn't feeling the charge like it was bad credit anesthetic."

There is so much more going on in that line. "She wasn't feeling the charge" means the girl wasn't digging you, then the metaphor of anesthetic means she wouldn't feel the physical charge, plus the bad credit implies she wouldn't feel the "charge" like that of a credit card.

It isn't the greatest line of all time, but it's exponentially more clever than Wayne's.



> "Devil on my back & The lord is my witness, So on my libra scale I'm weighting sins and forgiveness"


That line is actually okay, I enjoy the imagery, but it's still far from amazing.



> "I am god's son but i ain't nas, Becaause He have a positive aim....I just aim 9's"


Atrocious. Ooh, he used "aim" as a noun and as a verb. You're right the man is clearly a genius.



> "Ok you want me up in a cage? (in jail) Then I'll come out in beast mode"


Again, utterly terrible. I get it, beast mode... beasts are usually caged. Jesus Christ dude, these are his highlights.



> "Im pelican fly. Mac 11 inside. My bullets come with wings and your cerembella can fly"


What the hell is a cerembella? Is that supposed to be cerebellum. Is he saying he's going to make my brain fly by shooting me in the head? What an original sentiment.



> "I'll take on a gang of Gangs, Anything, Animals, Orangutans.. Gorillaz turns into bathing apes when i make it rain" (rain bullets on enemies)


Gang of gangs/ anythang/ rangatangs/ bathing apes/ make it rain.

Hey, at least there is a slightly decent rhyme scheme in this one. I'll give it that.


----------



## LSDCoatedBrain




----------



## njodis

Enough about Lil Wayne... here's some real **** released in the past week.









I always look forward to new stuff from these guys.


----------



## Godless1

^Dope tracks. Ironic too, cause I just downloaded that Apathy album earlier today.

Also, it's weird that multiple tracks have sampled that Xzibit song.


----------



## MobiusX

This is real hip hop right here:


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Juvenile up in here:


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Rap is more like, who is tha slickest, who can come up wit some slick punchline. Lil Wayne jus has the it factor in that catagory.

Success said it, everyone in the game recognizes him as elite. He branched from Cash Money to Young Money. He's a juggernaut in this rap nowadays, like it or not. Sh*t like, i dont owe you like two voules, that sh*t is jus slick, rare like mr clean wit hair.

Any rapper can come up wit a dope punchline so to speak, but he delivers his like pizza at your doorstep right on time. He's jus tha man to be completely honest.

Not my favorite emcee, dead or alive, but he is tha man.


----------



## Godless1

bignate said:


> Rap is more like, who is tha slickest, who can come up wit some slick punchline. Lil Wayne jus has the it factor in that catagory.
> 
> Success said it, everyone in the game recognizes him as elite. He branched from Cash Money to Young Money. He's a juggernaut in this rap nowadays, like it or not. Sh*t like, i dont owe you like two voules, that sh*t is jus slick, rare like mr clean wit hair.
> 
> Any rapper can come up wit a dope punchline so to speak, but he delivers his like pizza at your doorstep right on time. He's jus tha man to be completely honest.
> 
> Not my favorite emcee, dead or alive, but he is tha man.


Want to know why Lil Wayne is "it", why he's a "juggernaut in this rap nowadays", or why he's "tha man", then listen to the verse in this video.






Alright, I'm done badmouthing the rap industry, sorry about that.


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Godless1

I don't know what to think of this mixtape. I've been a huge Many fan for a while, but this stuff is on some different sh*t.

On the other hand,

"I check all the internets to see who is buzzing 
to see who the people believe is doing something
my mood is immediately ruined when I see who they're discussing
I'm like, who, how, why, f*** me." :lol


























An older track by the artist formerly known as Many Styles, if you aren't familiar.


----------



## vash

I really don't like the stuff that is "hot" out there, like Lil Wayne, Drake, 50 and so on. To me, this is Hip-Hop.


----------



## Godless1

^ Hell yeah, that's a classic track.

More positive hip-hop.


----------



## vash

^ J5 is awesome. Chali 2na voice is hardcore.

I don't know much when it comes to DJs, but I'm sure tired of people talking about these techno or house DJs as the best things ever. When I think about DJs, this is the kind of thing I have in mind.


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## CopadoMexicano

kanye West and Jay-Z: 




Da Brat: 



Da Brat:


----------



## successful




----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^^^When you buy The Carter 4 do you get like a dvd wit it or anything?? Cause I'm probably coppin it tomorrow.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Another underrated rapper Black Rob:


----------



## Mr. SandMan

anyways .. Well there was a delux version I got that came wit 3 extra songs .. CD is hot for real.

*****
My n!ggas got that ammo, we jack son then light up tha L, Samuel ha


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I can't see how lily Wayne is gangster he looks like a clown and overrated I'm not hating any rappers but I liked Wayne better when he was with baby mannie fresh and juvenile


----------



## Mr. SandMan

manny fresh .. I feel you dude, his older sh*t is better imo

But I got a joke.

How many emcees does it take to screw in a light bulb? 

3, one to screw it in and 2 to argue over how much better the last one was haha


----------



## Mc Borg

Edit: If you like that Zachg song, you can download his album _Rara Aves_ for free from his bandcamp page.

http://zachg.bandcamp.com/album/rara-aves


----------



## successful

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I can't see how lily Wayne is gangster he looks like a clown and overrated I'm not hating any rappers but I liked Wayne better when he was with baby mannie fresh and juvenile


Yeah they should have kept mannie. He made some nice *** beats. Matter of fact there was supposed to be a mannie fresh beat on the carter 4 but i guess it didn't made the cut.

But you don't have to looks gangster to be "gangster" or be connected to gangster stuff. Lupe looks like a skateboarding nerd but he was connected & caught having convos about moving heroin on the phone with "chili". Chili took the full charge & saved lupe wasn't connected that's why lupe think chili in every song...Same with cash money, they're built on crime & drug trade. Baby, Slim, Juve, B.G, Turk,Wayne & basically everybody that was in the *Original* cash money were gangsters. When you hear old wayne stuff that say stuff like "we came from a quarter ki to 100 mill" that stuff is real. No way wayne can have a lambo,BMW, & porsche at a high school teen before he got popular without being in the business C.M was running back then. That's why wayne mom was tried multiple times to pull him out of cash money & feared for his life back in the days lol. 
The label been built on heroin & bricks trade & Violence. Same with No Limit Records back in the 90's.

Them Dudes are still gangsters. Youtube the recent bangladesh interview of him saying baby or wayne threatened his life when asked for his money from producing the "a millie" & "6'7" beats so he just let it go before he try to sue.


----------



## MobiusX

*very gangster* 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## emmaaa

D-sisive. He's amazing !


----------



## Mr. SandMan

lmao haters bro..


----------



## njodis

Some more good little known stuff I came across earlier. Very, very good.


----------



## tommo1234

Her mouth is like my house so I guess you can say I'm coming﻿ home






lol wayne so funny.


----------



## successful

^The Beat & his Flow on that song is crazy, reminds me of his old drought 3 mixtape stuff. 

Too bad youtube slowed the song wayyyyyyy down and made it sound like ****.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

tommo1234 said:


> Her mouth is like my house so I guess you can say I'm coming﻿ home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol wayne so funny.


this ****'s raw dude, 'flow so tight it's yeast infected' lol

beat goes hard too imo


----------



## Mr. SandMan

successful said:


> ^The Beat & his Flow on that song is crazy, reminds me of his old drought 3 mixtape stuff.
> 
> Too bad youtube slowed the song wayyyyyyy down and made it sound like ****.


Post the real one.


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## successful

bignate said:


> Post the real one.


This the original speed one.

http://illroots.com/2011/08/29/lil-wayne-up-up-and-away/

This was supposed be on C4 too but i think he didn't get the chance to finish it. Beat is hot. These new group of producers he's hiring been killing these beats. Hopefully they'll finish it and put it on dedication 4 next month or whenever it's coming out.


----------



## cybernaut

One of my favorite underground rappers from the UK..Lowkey. If anyone here listens to Immortal Technique, then they should check him out..He's an Iraqi rapper who raps about things such as the corrupt side of government, politics, peace, etc.


----------



## njodis

^ nice, I haven't heard of him. I listened to some of the other Youtube tracks and like them a lot.


----------



## cybernaut

^^
Yeah, he's definitely good IMO. He's supposed to be releasing a new album on Oct.16, and the first song is one of the tracks that will be on it too.


----------



## tommo1234

weezy f baby owned a 'fan'....

http://www.hiphopvip.com/2011/09/lil-wayne-kicks-fan-out-of-concert/


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## MobiusX

Nas is a Genius


----------



## leave me alone

Escape Artist said:


>


Gewd stuff.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

smokin bomb *** weed feelin crucial


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## Mc Borg

tommo1234 said:


> weezy f baby owned a 'fan'....
> 
> http://www.hiphopvip.com/2011/09/lil-wayne-kicks-fan-out-of-concert/


Lol, I agree with him. I don't understand why people scream at concerts. It reminds me of Cedric's sheep rant.






Anyway, I've been listening to the new Das Racist nearly non-stop. 





El-P's verse in this song. :yay
http://potholesinmyblog.com/das-racist-shut-up-dude-f-el-p/


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Now this is a tight azz beat by Scarface: G Code: thanks to the chrysler commercial


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## Famous

.


----------



## whiterabbit

K-Def ft. LL Cool J - Year Of The Hip Hop


----------



## MobiusX

Red dawn, war pawns, raps nasty like porn
Pass on, transform, arm leg leg arm
Supreme head, infra-red, we form like voltron
We form like voltron
Then drop a bomb
Word is bon

Best prepare to die when you step into my territory


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## CleverUsername

Hip hop lovers, and music lovers in general, go to http://rateyourmusic.com/customchar...=both&origin_countries=&limit=none&countries= and see what the best of the best truly is. 1) enter the wu tang 2) Illmatic 3) Liquid Swords 4) Endtroducing


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu




----------



## successful




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## MobiusX

The Last Emperor


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## SicilianuAmericanu




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Ruff Ryders": Jadakiss and Styles P We Gonna Make it:




Eve Whos that girl:


----------



## Mr. SandMan

This s** jus cracks me up, that jeopardy beat ha


----------



## CopadoMexicano

best song i like from 2 Pac:


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Jada Jada Jada! :


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Mc Borg

Just finished listening to the new Myka 9. The new Freestyle Fellowship is next in line. I'm excited to hear something new from P.E.A.C.E.  

No videos because I don't feel like it.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

This song is beautiful ...


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Escape Artist

Bangin.


----------



## Cooper

^ :heart Sims, have all his albums did not know he made a video for One dimensional man yet thanks for posting that


----------



## Escape Artist

Cooper said:


> ^ :heart Sims, have all his albums did not know he made a video for One dimensional man yet thanks for posting that


He did a good job acting, too. 

Love the build up in the song. And Paper Tiger as the CEO is funny.


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## tommo1234

Like OMG!!!

http://www.tmz.com/2011/10/14/rick-ross-passed-out-plane-emergency-landing/3/#c4796824

#PrayforRickRoss. :|


----------



## njodis

tommo1234 said:


> Like OMG!!!
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/10/14/rick-ross-passed-out-plane-emergency-landing/3/#c4796824
> 
> #PrayforRickRoss. :|


edit: dude had another seizure.

Here's some new Ill Bill:


----------



## Rixy

I'm listening to The Pharcyde's first album at the moment. It's really fun. I'm not particularly into Gangster Hip Hop that much; the lyrical content is too violent for me. Then again, the only Gangster I've ever really looked into is N.W.A. Pharcyde seem pretty fun though (Same for A Tribe Called Quest). I like hip hop to be playing around with words, even if it's just sort of silly like this:


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Glue




----------



## Mr. SandMan

This Swedish boy rips it up .. Sweden stand tha **** UP.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Black Rob: :banana


----------



## Illmatic123

Pacewon & Mr. Green: Children Sing






This album should be much more popular. Mr. Green's production style reminds me of Premo at times. Though not as skilled as Premo, he still deserves recognition for his work. Pacewon is a beast as well.

Btw. Can someone tell me how to embed the youtube video right onto this page?


----------



## sweetD

Listening to "Everywhere" by Common! This song is amazing


----------



## Illmatic123

^Agreed. That whole album was underrated by a lot of hip hop listeners. I say it's on par with "Like Water For Chocolate" even. UMC, Gladiator, Everywhere....good stuff.


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## eyeguess




----------



## eyeguess




----------



## Cooper




----------



## Mr. SandMan

It's like erotic, ironic, cause im somewhat physcotic
I'm hittin switches on b*****s like I was fixed wit hydrolics

.. ****s raw, had to post, talkin bout tupac overrated .. sheyyyit


----------



## Pialicious88




----------



## successful




----------



## successful

New Drake Single.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Tech N9NE!!!!!


----------



## sweetD

Someone please hook me up with complexity by the roots. Can't download it anywhere. PM?


----------



## Pialicious88




----------



## Mr. SandMan

This dudes raw .. white dude incase you wondering


----------



## moveon

Rixy said:


> I'm listening to The Pharcyde's first album at the moment. It's really fun. I'm not particularly into Gangster Hip Hop that much; the lyrical content is too violent for me. Then again, the only Gangster I've ever really looked into is N.W.A. Pharcyde seem pretty fun though (Same for A Tribe Called Quest). I like hip hop to be playing around with words, even if it's just sort of silly like this:


Yeah gangster rap has not aged well while original rap like ATCQ and all that native tounges **** still sounds fresh. Bizzare ride is probably my favorite album of all time. Like you said its such a fun album and it always puts a smile on my face. You should check out their second album if you already haven't. It's terribly underrated.


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## anime

successful said:


>


best track on the mix tape imo


----------



## successful

anime said:


> best track on the mix tape imo


Yup. That & "demons"


----------



## successful

Anyone heard take care yet?
Have some really solid production on it.

some of the best beats i've heard him use since so far gone back in 2008 actually.


----------



## youngfella

Yes Take Care is a nice album.


----------



## tommo1234

Take Care is amazing. Can't wait for joint mixtape from Drake & Rick Ross. Also can't wait for colab album from Drake & lil wayne. 

:d


----------



## Mr. SandMan

New Tech N9ne album, hard sh*t, period, enough said .. This man is jus pumpin out music like liposuction, and it's all golden .. smh, gd

I ran scrimage and I faught to tha damn finish
And popped eyes open wit out eatin me canned spinach


----------



## anime




----------



## Mr. SandMan

Tech Tech Tech ... N9ne N9ne N9ne


----------



## RockBottomRiser

RIP Heavy D


----------



## Mc Borg

I wish I was aware of more people who make music like this.


----------



## anx1ety




----------



## hypestyle

www.according2hiphop.com new hip hop trivia game app and hip hop culture commentary website, launches 11/11/11, and bound to do big things.. 

rest in peace to Heavy D, he was a guy who managed to hold steady in his lane of hip hop, R&B, pop friendly, fun videos, never went the gangster-rap route or had a bunch of crazy arrests with recurring jail/probation stints.. he apparently walked away to raise his daughter.. had some new acting projects in the works..


----------



## anx1ety




----------



## Mr. SandMan

Re-post, don't care ..

He came out wit this cd 5 months and 1 day later, after All 6's and 7's .. I can't say enough, you already know ..


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Glue

BADBADNOTGOOD covers MF Doom beats!






Some of their previous covers:

A Tribe Called Quest





J Dilla


----------



## successful

Some Chill Smooth Hiphop


----------



## tommo1234

My mom has been hating on hip-hop tonight; she doesn't like the cussing in it LOL. Please, step into reality mom!

On a brighter note, 4 days until take care


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## flarf

successful said:


>


love it, thanks for posting


----------



## flarf

here's some classic bay area shiz:


----------



## moveon

Maaan i was making records when you were sucking your mothers dick. 

I've been listening to the Beastie Boys lately. Hilarious stuff.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

I'm tha real thing n*gga check my stats
All over USA over seas and back


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Had to post this ..


----------



## leave me alone

Hard.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^^
Yea, this sh*t's hot. Celph Titled is hard.


----------



## Kusjmamire

Hiphop, rap == One Love :group

Hiphop and gangster rap is the music that keeps me going in life, and keeps me strong battling my SA and gathering courage in general :love2





















PS: Why are my youtube tags such a fail?


----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^^
Highlight everything after the first equals sign ( = ) and then put it inbetween tha youtube tab thing.


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## njodis

Brand new, posted a few hours ago by Apathy himself. :nw


----------



## Colton

I was never a big hip hop guy but lately I can't stop listening to Kanye West!! I like his new stuff better than his old stuff though.


----------



## flarf

this **** right here


----------



## Roscoe

Souls....


----------



## enzo




----------



## successful

enzo said:


>


Kendrick Lamar a blood?

He should have made a video for "Blow My High" & "Spiteful chant".


----------



## enzo

successful said:


> Kendrick Lamar a blood?
> 
> He should have made a video for "Blow My High" & "Spiteful chant".


I really don't think either are among his best. And the oversaturation of videos won't help, I think. But that's a topic of its own.


----------



## Pialicious88




----------



## prudence




----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Roscoe




----------



## Escape Artist

Just awesome.


----------



## Roscoe




----------



## Lmatic3030




----------



## Roscoe

Escape Artist said:


> Just awesome.


Sick!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## njodis




----------



## Shynobi

Any Charles Hamilton fans out there?


----------



## Omgblood




----------



## Mr. SandMan

Edited as ****, but Ice Cube is such a gangster ..


----------



## njodis

I posted these guys before but they have a new video.

Easily my favourite album of 2011. Check them out if you're a fan of great real hip hop.


----------



## Roscoe

Remember this from Tony Hawks Pro Skater?


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu




----------



## Clint Westwood

just found out about this guy yesteday


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## njodis

SicilianuAmericanu said:


>


That was excellent.


----------



## Glue




----------



## Mr. SandMan

This dude is raw. Heard him at a head shop up tha street breh haha, did though. Dude is nice though.


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Omgblood




----------



## Roscoe




----------



## cybernaut




----------



## eyeguess




----------



## Yeezus92

anyone like my name? 

still listen to MBDTF daily


----------



## Mr. SandMan

I like Enemy Turf tha best .. I remember Juve


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Easily my favorite rap album is T.I.'s "No Mercy." I've heard he has better albums, but it's the only one I have of his so far.


----------



## Roscoe




----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD




----------



## Lmatic3030

^ Peace to Nujabes


----------



## googleamiable




----------



## googleamiable

this guy is SICK






and this


----------



## Yeezus92

been on repeat since yesterday, Drake's verse was some good ****


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu




----------



## MobiusX

conscious hip hop


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## njodis




----------



## successful

Yeezus92 said:


> been on repeat since yesterday, Drake's verse was some good ****


drake went hard at common


----------



## njodis

Too bad Common's new album alone is better than anything Drake has ever done or will do. :b


----------



## BlazingLazer

How's "Watch The Throne"? The only thing I have to go by is that I've heard My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy a couple of times a few months back. Is it remotely anything like that?


----------



## Lmatic3030

^It's got some similar tracks


----------



## General Shy Guy

njodis said:


> Too bad Common's new album alone is better than anything Drake has ever done or will do. :b


Common is definitely the better rapper, but Drake has done more for the game than Common ever has (yep, I said it). He's created a new crossover genre of rap. The game is evolving, and Common is mad. I think it's a good thing, I hate to see rap limited to certain topics or a certain style. Drake's songs have meaning, and that is more than can be said for the majority of mainstream rap. But Common's beef with Drake is a desperate attempt to sell records, and I think it's pathetic. I expect more out of him.

He's just as Hollywood as Drake is, so he can't really claim that he's hard anymore.










Really, he can't.


----------



## Lookbeyond

A song i love by the legend called Big Punisher (r.i.p), i think the real title of this song is "Who is a thug".


----------



## eNeM




----------



## eNeM

Blah, can't edit .


----------



## Omgblood




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Roscoe

Anybody seen Erick???


----------



## Mc Borg

This is for them young male lyrical perps.


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## Mr. SandMan

Choppa choppa choppa chopped up


----------



## Roscoe

Del is awesome


----------



## njodis




----------



## NVU

I could chill in this thread all night.


----------



## renegade disaster

this is great!


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu




----------



## Lmatic3030




----------



## njodis

Brand new ****. The video is kind of annoying with the sound effects over the song but still an excellent CD.


----------



## Yeezus92

just amazing


----------



## WhoDey85

I used to work with this guy. He is really starting to take off. And he reps the Nati.


----------



## hypestyle

There should be an entire album of collaborations like this..






I am truly incensed that this was ignored at the radio and vid channels..


----------



## arandomgirl

Tech-am i a psycho





Cage - suicidal failure





..how do you embed videos?


----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^^highlight everything after the FIRST equals sign in the link, and put it in tha tabs ..

Lets back it up to the supposive nowadays old school .. Loved Cash Money during these times.


----------



## grenchen

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwiKvtax0Kk


----------



## Mr. SandMan

sh*ts hot


----------



## successful




----------



## MobiusX

Underground Hip Hop


----------



## Yeezus92

what ya'll know about Kendrick Lamar and Big Krit


----------



## Glue

Ordered the vinyl bundle a few days ago.


----------



## enzo

^goodness O_O


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## njodis




----------



## JayDontCareEh

^Nice. That guy has a pretty unique style.


----------



## njodis

:clap


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## Moon23




----------



## successful

Moon23 said:


>


Came in to post this song...
They killed it. Gunplay verse is overlooked too, he made the song hood.


----------



## hypestyle

Karmin's a new pop duo, they incorporate a lot of hip-hop in what they do.. And the girl is cute, too...

http://www.karminmusic.com/videos/


----------



## successful

Missy Elliott back rapping.
Wayne went hard.


----------



## tommo1234

Tyga's album Careless World has leaked!


----------



## Roscoe




----------



## Glue

Vortx Of Distorsun
(I couldn't find anything on youtube, so here's a bandcamp link)
http://kamauchieng.bandcamp.com/track/give-a-ahhh


----------



## eyeguess




----------



## Lmatic3030




----------



## Raulz0r

Found among my CD's one with a bunch of Hip-Hop songs in it, and this gem among them


----------



## Zerix

I'm super lovin this:


----------



## Roscoe

I wanna go hooommmee


----------



## StayingMotivated

Mac Dre-Not my job


----------



## StayingMotivated

Mac Dre-Can you shout?


----------



## StayingMotivated

Rocky Rivera ft Davinci-SF city retrospect


----------



## StayingMotivated

The Jacka-Aspen


----------



## StayingMotivated

Classic from the bay-the dj played this at my high school prom lolzzzz

Luniz-I Got five on it


----------



## flarf

StayingMotivated said:


> Rocky Rivera ft Davinci-SF city retrospect


nice, i just started getting into her. i like this track she did with nitty scott:


----------



## flarf




----------



## Lmatic3030

StayingMotivated said:


> Classic from the bay-the dj played this at my high school prom lolzzzz
> 
> Luniz-I Got five on it


^lmao.


----------



## Yeezus92

Aquemini>>>


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD




----------



## Yeezus92

Aquemini>>>


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## MobiusX

Last verse is crazy


----------



## Don Gio

Some good old Dutch hip hop.


----------



## Roscoe

This song's sick


----------



## Glue




----------



## Don Gio

Rumble in the jungle:


----------



## googleamiable




----------



## Doriis




----------



## MobiusX




----------



## njodis




----------



## Buerhle

I can't see a lot of these videos, on my iPad. :cry

Anyways, I saw Mos def in concert once. It was awesome.

I can't really get into his stuff on cd, but live performance was amazing.


----------



## 50piecesteve

Bone thugga's


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

njodis said:


>


i got big virts latest album. one of my favorite artists but waits far to long in between albums. this tracked kicked in during morning cardio this morning. wish he did this track with someone who rhymes in english.


----------



## Roscoe




----------



## Omgblood




----------



## Winds




----------



## MobiusX

NEW NAS SONG


----------



## MobiusX

Nas was a genius since he was fetus
born supreme species, tearing up mics into pieces
the streets believe in his teachings from his album releases
police roaming freely the projects of Long Island City


----------



## Winds

MobiusX said:


> NEW NAS SONG


First 40 seconds I was like: :stu

After that I was: 8)


----------



## 562

orlandodash said:


> how do you put videos on here?[/QUOTE
> 
> USE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best blind MC


----------



## Don Gio

Is anybody actually watching these vids.......


----------



## successful

Johnny Handsome said:


> Is anybody actually watching these vids.......


Doubt it. Too many uninteresting / Below Average Unknown artist posted ITT.
Only listen if someone like Nas, Wayne, Jay Z, Jadakiss, The Roots, Biggie, Lupe, & artist like that is posted to be honest lol.


----------



## Roscoe




----------



## Lmatic3030

I listen to the majority of them


----------



## Mr. SandMan

http://allhiphop.com/2012/03/26/tech-n9ne-ft-sassy-klusterfuk/

Tech N9ne, new sh*t. This **** is raw. It drops at like one minute and jus drops slippery hard as **** haha

Can't find it on youtube.


----------



## chillLifter

Only read a couple pages. Saw some snowgoons fans :yes

Here's some of what i'm listening to now:


----------



## chillLifter

Sorry I don't know how to post up the actually video. Help?


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I'm excited for this.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

**it wont let me post it, google 'tech n9ne ft sassy klusterfuk'

We're not skipping over Tech N9ne!

http://allhiphop.com/2012/03/26/tech-n9ne-ft-sassy-klusterfuk/

song is raw


----------



## successful

Time to spark some blue dream to this. Love the sample & beat used :yes

http://www.thefader.com/2012/04/02/kendrick-lamar-f-dr-dre-the-recipe-mp3/


----------



## ManOfFewWords

^ I got this on repeat


----------



## Lmatic3030




----------



## ManOfFewWords

this song makes great workout music


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## njodis

chillLifter said:


> Only read a couple pages. Saw some snowgoons fans :yes
> 
> Here's some of what i'm listening to now:


Nice, I somehow mixed this mixtape.


----------



## successful

Wayne verse on this>>>>>>
Eminem verse on this>>

They both ****ing murdered these verses. Don't usually like most of Eminem songs but he's cool on This. I've noticed Wayne & Em always seem to rap a whole lot better when they're rapping about violent stuff & killing people lmao.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Tech, N9ne!! Finally put this on youtube. So raw, so, so raw.


----------



## Glue




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## njodis

Great new Madchild freestyle, part of the best well-known Canadian hip hop group, Swollen Members. And one of the best Canadian rappers.


----------



## successful




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Roscoe




----------



## googleamiable

^ sick.
also ra











^ 2:30 for RA verse. unreal


----------



## googleamiable

chillLifter said:


> Only read a couple pages. Saw some snowgoons fans :yes
> 
> Here's some of what i'm listening to now:


ive got about 20 snowgoon songs bookmarked


----------



## Omgblood




----------



## chillLifter

f23UZ4BlItg[/MEDIA]]





just in case that link dont work:


----------



## Glue




----------



## JayDontCareEh

Just can't get enough of this one.

(No shill, just a fanboy)


----------



## Glue




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## googleamiable




----------



## Roscoe




----------



## Roscoe




----------



## Zerix

MAC MILLER'S MACADELIC!!! What an amazing tape... I can't stop listenin..


----------



## TmastermanT

Zerix said:


> MAC MILLER'S MACADELIC!!! What an amazing tape... I can't stop listenin..


That is actually quite dope , never been a huge fun of Mac Miller though, I only liked his song "knock knock".


----------



## Roscoe




----------



## Zerix

Here's another little gem...


----------



## Roscoe




----------



## CleverUsername




----------



## Roscoe




----------



## MF Doom




----------



## The Lost Key




----------



## hypestyle

rest in peace Adam MCA Yauch..

http://tinyurl.com/cnblrhn

another group/artist I never got to see perform live before an untimely passing..







always liked the music..


----------



## AmericanZero

I actually had this going on when I saw this thread:


----------



## googleamiable




----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

cant get enough of this song. been playing alot of this.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

^ That song is proper.


----------



## cybernaut




----------



## Ali477




----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

i like this video. just like the title suggests he his really dropping rhymes at the dinner table.


----------



## chillLifter




----------



## Twelve Keyz

ManOfFewWords said:


>


I'm still surprised that this song hasn't gotten more love. I mean this is that classic dre sound.


----------



## Black And Mild

Twelve Keyz said:


> I'm still surprised that this song hasn't gotten more love. I mean this is that classic dre sound.


I'm assuming you haven't already heard this one...






Has anybody here posted a J Cole/Omen collab!?!?!?!?!?






J Cole's verse strikes a chord...and the storytelling certainly helps


----------



## Black And Mild

This is a cool track to vibe to...Watch out for them cougars, lol
Edit : I think Kendrick kind of outshines Omen on this track


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Black And Mild said:


> I'm assuming you haven't already heard this one...


 totally forgot about that song. I think I like what dre did with the sample better though. Too much going on in the other one. Plus that hook is a nice touch.

who's Omen btw? :hide


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

ManOfFewWords said:


>


I love this song!


----------



## Black And Mild

Twelve Keyz said:


> totally forgot about that song. I think I like what dre did with the sample better though. Too much going on in the other one. Plus that hook is a nice touch.
> 
> *who's Omen btw*? :hide


Just another rapper from Chicago trying to come up. He and J. Cole do a lot of collabos, and they are always pretty good.






Man, nobody here bumps that trap sh#t?!?






*head nod*


----------



## Lmatic3030




----------



## ManOfFewWords

Lmatic3030 said:


>


That was dope.


----------



## TheWeeknd

Happy 40th b'day Biggie!!!


----------



## cybernaut

chillLifter said:


>


Looks like I've found another great Snow goons track :yes. Discovered Snowgoons' music a while ago via the "Starlight" track, but haven't had the chance to look up any tracks by them yet. Great song btw.


----------



## cybernaut




----------



## successful

Some New Lil Wayne & Lupe Fiasco that dropped yeasterday. These are kinda nice.

Lupe sound like he rapping his laid back 2008 style again.
Wayne sound like he's rapping his mixtape & Violent style again.

There's hope for Food & Liquor 2 & I am not a human 2 :boogie


----------



## Zerix

successful said:


> Some New Lil Wayne & Lupe Fiasco that dropped yeasterday. These are kinda nice.
> 
> Lupe sound like he rapping his laid back 2008 style again.
> Wayne sound like he's rapping his mixtape & Violent style again.
> 
> There's hope for Food & Liquor 2 & I am not a human 2 :boogie


WHOA! I like it!!! Very nice!! Here's an oldie I still listen to from time to time:


----------



## Hewigi

Don't know why this wasn't big..


----------



## Hewigi




----------



## successful

Zerix said:


> WHOA! I like it!!! Very nice!! Here's an oldie I still listen to from time to time:


^yeah i used to like that song. I actually just herd this song today.

"Im a M.C, I move the crowd like moses.
Like the Red Sea, I wear red like roses.
Go against me and you'll be dead like roses.
Spittin at your head for the bread like toasters.
Never had a holster, I keep it on my lap.
And Hip Hop aint dead.....It just had a heart attack
But you see i keep it pumping, yeah i got that Heart back" :lol

People talk about how Cassidy, Jay Z, Andrea 3k, & Em was better spitters, But every wayne verse was over the top & insane when lyrics & wordplay was in style.


----------



## nonesovile

I'm kinda new to rap but.


----------



## Lmatic3030

^ love Gravediggaz


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick




----------



## MobiusX

just heard this song first time ever, damn


----------



## Blasphemy




----------



## Ali477




----------



## fiercecookie




----------



## successful

Eh song is kinda annoying but It's Probably the best Drake verse in a while. Hes been improving a lot since "stay schemin". Looks like people have to find another reason to hate drake since he's been rapping good verse & been openly dissing other rappers. (Pusha T, Jay Z, & Common)


----------



## Zerix

Heard this beat used before, love it on this track too


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

and this:


----------



## successful




----------



## Twelve Keyz

love this song


----------



## Lmatic3030




----------



## WhoDey85

Gonna try to go to one of his shows and after party. I used to work with him so I might be able to pull it off.


----------



## Yeezus92

this stays on repeat


----------



## successful

Yeezus92 said:


> this stays on repeat


Yeah this song was dope, Bumped this for 3-4 days when it came out. Wayne wen't back hard at Pusha T & Malice on that "Banana Clips" song though.

"I come thru with with them twin glocks, Kill you & the Ni66a you was born with".
Thought that line was average, until i realized Pusha & Malice are twins......


----------



## successful

Now I Don't usually listen to gucci but.............Holy ****, The quality of beats he's been using over the last 2-3 months are completely insane, Especially when bumping in the car or when high! :eek :eek :eek

Used to hate this dude because he's crap at rapping but i have to give it to him...His production is on point right now.


----------



## successful

Self Made 2 album


----------



## cj66




----------



## Tom90

i wanna learn to rap


----------



## cybernaut

Still bumping to this in 2012...


----------



## Lmatic3030

^ wow that brings back memories lol


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Been bumping this a lot. That instrumental is addictive.


----------



## moya

Awwwww yeah :3


----------



## Yeezus92

It Was Written>>>>>>

Life Is Good tracklist came out yesterday , looking good with those No I.D. beats


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Yeezus92 said:


> It Was Written>>>>>>
> 
> Life Is Good tracklist came out yesterday , looking good with those No I.D. beats


It was Written was good but Illmatic is untouchable.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

successful said:


> Now I Don't usually listen to gucci but.............Holy ****, The quality of beats he's been using over the last 2-3 months are completely insane, Especially when bumping in the car or when high! :eek :eek :eek
> 
> Used to hate this dude because he's crap at rapping but i have to give it to him...His production is on point right now.


Sorry, Gucci makes his own beats? :sus 
Not sure bout that...


----------



## Black And Mild

successful said:


>


That sounds a lot like North Pole. Pretty much the only thing that makes the song hot is that fade effect








Twelve Keyz said:


> Sorry, Gucci makes his own beats? :sus
> Not sure bout that...


Now you know that ***** doesn't make his beats, heh. I'd be surprised if that ***** even knew how to open fruity loops


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Black And Mild said:


> Now you know that ***** doesn't make his beats, heh. I'd be surprised if that ***** even knew how to open fruity loops


:lol exactly what I was thinking


----------



## successful

Twelve Keyz said:


> Sorry, Gucci makes his own beats? :sus
> Not sure bout that...


lolololololol no, He's been getting Mike Will beats lately. Mike Will uses that slightly psychedelic / outter space fadder effects with his beats. Which is a hell of a lot better then gucci's older beats (zaytoven beats) IMO. His beats actually seems expensive & album worthy now.

While listing to that gucci mixtape, I also noticed Jadakiss is a hell of a lot more interesting on southern beats too....He should switch to all south beats for his next album.. I swear Jada's perfectly on these type of beats he's been getting on lately :yes











2:50


----------



## Black And Mild

New sh*t from T.I...He's kind of fell off but this aight

Sidenote: Where do yall go for new music? I norm go to xxlmag, hotnewhiphop and livemixtapes


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

So what do you think of Lupe's new song?


__
https://soundcloud.com/atlanticrecords%2Flupe-fiasco-

I don't like it...it has a good message but to me it sounds like he's trying to rap like Rick Ross and is failing. I hope the rest of the songs on Food and Liquor 2 aren't like this.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

successful said:


> While listing to that gucci mixtape, I also noticed Jadakiss is a hell of a lot more interesting on southern beats too....


yeah I agree


----------



## Black And Mild

InfiniteBlaze said:


> So what do you think of Lupe's new song?
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/atlanticrecords%2Flupe-fiasco-
> 
> I don't like it...it has a good message but to me it sounds like he's trying to rap like Rick Ross and is failing. I hope the rest of the songs on Food and Liquor 2 aren't like this.


The link didn't work, but were you talking about this?

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/lupe-fiasco-*****-bad-song.881630.html

Nah, that doesn't sound like some sh*t Ross would come out with. I mean, it's a step down from some of his other sh*t, because the message is so straight-forward and the flow is kind of awkward, but he's not hopping all over the track with ad-lib's an sh*t, lol...UHHHH

The beat sounds like it would have been better suited for someone else though...I can imagine Soulja Boy on this or somebody else that reps Ocean Gang lol


----------



## successful

^Yeah that lupe was weak.


----------



## Yeezus92

Not a fan of ***** Bad but this right here






awesome video for a dope song, still hyped for Food & Liquor II :boogie


----------



## successful

Yeezus92 said:


> Not a fan of ***** Bad but this right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome video for a dope song, still hyped for Food & Liquor II :boogie


Yeah i liked this when it first came out. Lupe is just too positive now though lol. 
I wish he would go back to subliminally rapping about drug dealing / murdering like his old stuff.

His hood stuff was much better imo.


----------



## rambo

str8 fire.


----------



## Lmatic3030




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Yeezus92 said:


> Not a fan of ***** Bad but this right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome video for a dope song, still hyped for Food & Liquor II :boogie


Hopefully, the album is lot more like this instead of "***** bad"


----------



## TakeOne

Lmatic3030 said:


>


Cool stuff.

I like that we're seeing a lot more of these hip hop bands coming out. If anything only because it makes for some cool live performances. I've seen wu tang live a few times and it's always a little disappointing because the beats don't sound that good. They need a band.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Wonder what happened to MC borg? I haven't seen him post anything in a long while.


----------



## Lmatic3030

TakeOne said:


> Cool stuff.
> 
> I like that we're seeing a lot more of these hip hop bands coming out. If anything only because it makes for some cool live performances. I've seen wu tang live a few times and it's always a little disappointing because the beats don't sound that good. They need a band.


Yea there are quite a few hip hop groups that use live instrumentals.

Check out Rae, Ghost & Meth with The Roots


----------



## googleamiable

really like some of the songs on the last few pages.

a couple songs:


----------



## Yeezus92

holy ****!!!!!!! dat 90's **** for real

I can't resist these leaks no more plz :mum


----------



## TakeOne

Lmatic3030 said:


> Yea there are quite a few hip hop groups that use live instrumentals.
> 
> Check out Rae, Ghost & Meth with The Roots


Lol, I just went to a Ghostface concert not too long ago (Rae was there too) and me and my friend were wondering how the beats would be if The Roots were there. I've seen The Roots a couple times live, they're always good. Kirk kills it with that guitar.


----------



## cybernaut

@michael1 Good to see another track from Tech..always been a fan of his music.


----------



## Yeezus92

#CruelSummer Aug 7th

some great hip-hop releases coming out


----------



## Black And Mild

Yeezus92 said:


> #CruelSummer Aug 7th
> 
> some great hip-hop releases coming out


The beat was nice and it sounded like it would be a good track, but the beginning of Pusha T's verse and the hook just killed the whole song for me

"Come and have a good time with G.O.D."

"I believe there's a God above me
I'm just the God of everything else
I put holes in everything else
New God Flow, **** everything else"

...What? That sounds like some praise Devil type sh*t to me. Call me crazy or whatever, but *that n*gga didn't just open the f*cking song with that for no damn reason*. He opens the song basically claiming to be GOD, and then _blatantly_ says he rules the world.

Think ..."Earthly King"

*PAUSE*... I just looked at your username and realized it was "Yeezus92". This is really ironic... I was about to get carried away and start breaking down some symbolism n sh*t, but I don't think I should waste my time. Be careful what you listen to...


----------



## successful

Black And Mild said:


> The beat was nice and it sounded like it would be a good track, but the beginning of Pusha T's verse and the hook just killed the whole song for me
> 
> "Come and have a good time with G.O.D."
> 
> "I believe there's a God above me
> I'm just the God of everything else
> I put holes in everything else
> New God Flow, **** everything else"
> 
> ...What? That sounds like some praise Devil type sh*t to me. Call me crazy or whatever, but *that n*gga didn't just open the f*cking song with that for no damn reason*. He opens the song basically claiming to be GOD, and then _blatantly_ says he rules the world.
> 
> Think ..."Earthly King"
> 
> *PAUSE*... I just looked at your username and realized it was "Yeezus92". This is really ironic... I was about to get carried away and start breaking down some symbolism n sh*t, but I don't think I should waste my time. Be careful what you listen to...


First thing i thought when i first heard the song.
It's really don't bother me anymore. Im sure a lot of entertainers had to do something to make it... Even Kendrick Lamar started rapping about that devil **** on the low......

Kanye just sorta open with it & admitted it in so many ways...My Beautiful dark Twisted Fantasy mentioned the devil/demons/evilness in pretty much ever song if you pay attention to it..+ the hook to no church in the wild is pretty straight forward...


----------



## successful

Not to mention Kanye West-Coldest winter.
The whole video is about a demon possessing someone, & they're the person trying get away....real ****.

watch it.


----------



## Yeezus92

you been watching to many youtube video brah 


omgz the pizza I ordered is a triangle shape am I now illumanitz

edit: don't bother lol what are your favourite Wu-Tang solo albums?


----------



## MF Doom

GZA - Liquid Swords


----------



## Lmatic3030

Ironman or No Said Date


----------



## Yeezus92

Only Built 4 Cuban Linx>>>>>>>


----------



## successful




----------



## Yeezus92

omg that Spitta/harry fraud tape>>>>>


----------



## successful

Money in the floor incase they kick in the door.
Saran wraped in the wall in case they bring them dogs


----------



## successful

Man Nicki Needs to say rapping/dissing people like this instead of making this starship pop-ish songs.

"It's a chess (chest) game, But **** a pusha" (push up/ pusha t). 
Why the hell she couldn't bring that to her album instead of techno pop lol.


----------



## successful




----------



## Black And Mild

successful said:


>


Just heard this today. Boy I was sleeping hard as hell, lol.

Bumpin the **** out of it now.


----------



## Zerix

I've been listenin to a lot of independent artists right now... peep this:


----------



## Lmatic3030




----------



## hypestyle

flashback trax-- "Ya Slippin'"


----------



## MobiusX

Christian rapper, better than 90% of the mainstream rappers


----------



## successful




----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

MobiusX said:


> Christian rapper, better than 90% of the mainstream rappers


so so so true. i got a few of his songs remixed in my mp3 player. keep meaning to get the whole album. dont know to much about christian rap but if they can flow in that rapid heavy lyrical non gangsta way that i enjoy and can refrain from bringing to much churchy god stuff on the track i could careless about the christian title.

another christian artist who puts 90% of the radio s*** to shame. nak. makes free music available for download to. 
http://nakmusic.bandcamp.com/




















love the chorus on this


----------



## successful

This V6 Mixtape is hard as hell.


----------



## Yeezus92

Q killin ****

TDE!!!


----------



## Black And Mild

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/sir-michael-rocks-cant-hide-it-song.926737.html


----------



## Black And Mild

This **** thumps so hard






http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/asap-rocky-bath-salt-song.928083.html


----------



## Zerix

Black And Mild said:


> http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/sir-michael-rocks-cant-hide-it-song.926737.html


Niiiice! Rockie Fresh is MMG's best new artist!! Love this dude ever since I heard his Driving 88 mixtape, every song go hard!

Banks' V6 mixtape is fire too someone already posted.... Here's a new goodie that I was surprised about:


----------



## successful

^ yeah, never would have thought wiz & 50 would make a song...


----------



## Black And Mild

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/50-cent-new-day-song.929593.html








Zerix said:


> Niiiice! Rockie Fresh is MMG's best new artist!! Love this dude ever since I heard his Driving 88 mixtape, every song go hard!


Yea, Rockie nice. Driving 88 was pretty hard

I been f*cking with Sir Michael Rocks since he and Chuck Inglish first came out as The Cool Kids


----------



## Omgblood




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I know I'm late as **** but hopsin is dope


----------



## successful

^ I tried getting into hops last month. I Just can't connect with straight edge or non smoking rappers... It's like they automatically lose all of their creativity, wittiness, or flow if they don't/ stop smoking for some reason, seems like their less um.... sharp minded with their raps.:stu

Just look at em's & cudi's music they recorded sober :um


----------



## successful




----------



## Black And Mild

Any of yall listen to Iamsu? He's not big on lyrics, but he makes bangers


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Throwback to 07'


----------



## Zerix

successful said:


> ^ I tried getting into hops last month. I Just can't connect with straight edge or non smoking rappers... It's like they automatically lose all of their creativity, wittiness, or flow if they don't/ stop smoking for some reason, seems like their less um.... sharp minded with their raps.:stu
> 
> Just look at em's & cudi's music they recorded sober :um


Well, I still like Em's ****... and Cudi, yeah... needs improvement lol...

And if I'm not mistaken, J Cole does not blaze!


----------



## flarf

really liking anything produced by harry fraud at the moment:


----------



## flarf

also i find hopsin kind of annoying and corny. he seems like the kind of guy that watches a lil-b video on youtube, takes it seriously, and then writes a long *** comment using the phrase "real hip hop" 3 to 4 times.


----------



## successful




----------



## Black And Mild

successful said:


>


Nice nice...I gotta give that new Domo tape a listen after I get done with Sir Michael Rocks'

From _just _that track right there, it looks like Domo's tape was better.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

iwearshirts said:


> also i find hopsin kind of annoying and corny. he seems like the kind of guy that watches a lil-b video on youtube, takes it seriously, and then writes a long *** comment using the phrase "real hip hop" 3 to 4 times.


lol


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## Zerix

Lovin this new Chris Webby track with Kid Ink & Bun B!


----------



## successful

& I hope this is the official tracklist to D4...The beats selection is on point if true.
The origional beats to Loud, The Code (wiz khalifa), Exodus 23:1, Mercy, & Burn are crazy.


----------



## Black And Mild

successful said:


> & I hope this is the official tracklist to D4...The beats selection is on point if true.
> The origional beats to Loud, The Code (wiz khalifa), Exodus 23:1, Mercy, & Burn are crazy.


Yeah, tracklist looking nice... The original #20 off that list was my favourite track off Taylor Allderice, but I don't think Wiz and Juicy J rode that sh*t hard enough.


----------



## Black And Mild

Ahh the memories. This was my sh*t back in the day when I thought I was a little hard *****


----------



## Zerix

The fuuuuuuck!! That D4 tracklist is about to destroy every mixtape and album of this year!!

In other news, YA BOYYYYYY.... straight FIRE


----------



## successful




----------



## MorgansGotSwag

So many people here like TDE... damnn thats awesome. this is my favorite kendrick song





(i have no clue how to make the vid show up and not the link)


----------



## Zerix




----------



## MobiusX




----------



## successful

Zerix said:


>


Killa!:yes


----------



## Zerix

BEST. SONG. EVER.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

MorgansGotSwag said:


> So many people here like TDE... damnn thats awesome. this is my favorite kendrick song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i have no clue how to make the vid show up and not the link)


I've been bumping OD a lot. And to embed vid's copy the "hNp6xl49bLQ" part of the link, and paste it between the youtube code. It's one of the buttons that comes after bold, italics, underline.


----------



## Black And Mild

The instrumental for this sh*t is crazy.


----------



## MobiusX

Zerix said:


> BEST. SONG. EVER.


damn, I haven't heard him rap like that for a long time, I'm not a big fan of mixtapes so I never listen to them because I prefer albums since they usually have better quality songs, but this song is worth downloading, his best song is probably 4th branch


----------



## successful




----------



## kyle93

Black And Mild said:


> The instrumental for this sh*t is crazy.


Probably my favorite song from that project.

I'm impatiently waiting for this new Cudi song to drop this week...


----------



## ShadyGFX

90's hip hop is cool. 





I'm more into this now though:


----------



## Yeezus92

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## successful




----------



## RandomKillsTime




----------



## Zerix

successful said:


>


Nice! Looking forward to khaled's new one!


----------



## Yeezus92

successful said:


>


can not stop playing this

Scarface & Nas>>>>>

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Zerix

And coastttt


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Zerix said:


> And coastttt


I'm feeling this. First A$AP song I've heard, and I have it on repeat.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Where would Hiphop be today without this?


----------



## Zerix




----------



## Zerix

Did someone post this one yet?! Even more fiyaaahhhh!


----------



## Yeezus92

what ya'll know about Gangsta Gibbs


----------



## successful

Yeezus92 said:


> what ya'll know about Gangsta Gibbs


:yes


----------



## DefendAll

*Gotta check out these sick female rappers*






START AT 1:32 YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED


----------



## Zerix

Yeezus92 said:


> what ya'll know about Gangsta Gibbs


----------



## Zerix

Yeeee


----------



## successful




----------



## Yeezus92

awww ****

Lupeback


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Yeezus92 said:


> awww ****
> 
> Lupeback


My favorite song off the album so far. This **** goes hard, real talk.


----------



## Zerix

Damn.. Mac dun did it again... this song amazing!


----------



## successful

^^ Didn't like Mac miller at first but that Macedellic mixtape is really, really good. Impressed me. Great Production, Great vibe. Could just put that mixtape on and smoke to it all the way thru 8)

His **** got dope & lyrics matured when he started sippin lean.


----------



## successful

& That kanye West-Wish you would goes hard as hell.
Kanye's new aggressive, hood, trap rapper style>>>>


Kanye should talk that drug & street talk more often


----------



## Zerix

^ hahaha no doubt! and I totally agree about Macadelic, one of my fave tapes it took forever for me to put something else on..

another


----------



## successful

Take It To the head, I wish you would, And now *****es & Bottles, And They Ready.. Man This Kiss The Ring sounds like it will be good and full of hits....surprisingly. Never liked any of Khaled's albums but this one sounds like a winner.

T.I & Wayne Went hard.
Future, Really don't belong in this song & completely ruined the hook :um






Kendrick, Krit, & Cole killed it as usual.


----------



## cloudbuster0636




----------



## cloudbuster0636




----------



## cloudbuster0636




----------



## MobiusX




----------



## Zerix

The sample, the song... man just wayy too awesome haha


----------



## Black And Mild

Zerix said:


> The sample, the song... man just wayy too awesome haha


I think that's the first time I ever heard a Sade sample. I liked what they were doing with it at first, but wasn't feeling the chorus too much...

Some old J. Cole


----------



## Zerix




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Black And Mild

InfiniteBlaze said:


>


*Chuckle* I didn't know you f*cked with Ace, Blaze...You know he dropping his last mixtape tomorrow.

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/ace-hood-leggo-song.956213.html


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Black And Mild said:


> *Chuckle* I didn't know you f*cked with Ace, Blaze...You know he dropping his last mixtape tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/ace-hood-leggo-song.956213.html


Why is that funny?

Yeah, I recently got into him. I'm late but hey, better late than never.


----------



## successful

I like a lot of Ace Hood stuff, Starvation was good. Starting to like Meek Mill too, Not sure why though.

Too bad the judge forcing him to stop from rapping about the Court System, & Violence...


----------



## successful

Listing to Ace Hood New Mixtape Now, Deff will get bumping in the car because the bass-y beats lol. Been loving this Violent type of **** lately.

& what the hell? I Didn't knew Ace was officially with Young Money/Cash Money.


----------



## Black And Mild

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Why is that funny?
> 
> Yeah, I recently got into him. I'm late but hey, better late than never.


I thought you were into the more lyrical rappers n sh*t lol



successful said:


> Starting to like Meek Mill too, Not sure why though.


I can tell you why. His flow make you want to beat a n*gga as$, hahaaaa. I be feeling strong when I listen to his music lool.


----------



## Black And Mild




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Black And Mild said:


> I thought you were into the more lyrical rappers n sh*t lol


For the most part I am, but sometimes I like to listen to something that just plain goes hard with an awesome beat.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

__
https://soundcloud.com/topdawgent%2Fkendrick-lamar-westside-right


----------



## ShyFX

I will never get bored of this song. I'll be 85 rocking in my chair and still boppin my head to this.


----------



## successful

Mike Will beats always go hard >>> :yes


----------



## Zerix




----------



## Black And Mild

Yall **** with Tyga?

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/tyga-switch-lanes-song.961294.html


----------



## successful

Yeah buy #Bi*chimthesh*t, & Well Done 2 seems better then this maxtape. 
Maybe i have to relisten to it....


----------



## Black And Mild

successful said:


> Yeah buy #Bi*chimthesh*t, & Well Done 2 seems better then this maxtape.
> Maybe i have to relisten to it....


Same...Idk if it's because I'm actually legit listening to his sh*t now or what, but every track sounds like a club track. This tape got boring about half way through


----------



## successful

Damn so Busta released a full album, with big features..... For free.
Pretty good single, Reminds me of his older stuff, But i don't think it'll do good mainstream wise (If it gets radio play.)

That blood gang/six flags & So fly i got arachnophobia lines was hard as hell on the low....






https://play.google.com/store/music/album?id=Bkp5xifkfd2niknmokjkzxupnau


----------



## Black And Mild

One of my favorites.


----------



## successful




----------



## ManOfFewWords

http://www.mtv.com/videos/lupe-fiasco/828040/*****-bad.jhtml


----------



## Killer2121

Real rap/hip hop


----------



## Black And Mild




----------



## Omgblood




----------



## MobiusX

magicfuture said:


> Yall need to listen to some Future


I will check it out later in the future


----------



## GaaraAgain

ManOfFewWords said:


> http://www.mtv.com/videos/lupe-fiasco/828040/*****-bad.jhtml


:clap

Thanks.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

magicfuture said:


> Yall need to listen to some Future


I'm sorry but Future is an awful artist IMO.


----------



## Black And Mild

Twelve Keyz said:


> I'm sorry but Future is an awful artist IMO.


No need to front. We all know Astronaut Status is your favorite mixtape.


----------



## successful

magicfuture said:


> Yall need to listen to some Future


Future music only sounds good when you're really, really, Really F***ing High to the point where you're floating & stuck to the car seat, While driving around randomly at night....Then his music is perfect, Then i'll bump the hell out of some future.

Particular these songs...

Sober listening to future= WTF am im listening to?
Toasted as hell listening to future= Goes hard.


----------



## successful

Im drinking on dirty, My wrist cost bout 30.....Put spikes on my converse.


----------



## successful

Gucci>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Future though (Srs)
Gucci been dropping heat in 2012.

Trap Back is the GOAT senseless rap trap mixtape ever. Fact.


----------



## Black And Mild

Successful, you **** wit Iamsu/HBK brah?


----------



## successful

never heard of him. I'll check it out though


----------



## mr.shyguy311

Got some good stuff on here Alarm by KRIT is dope, Meyhem Lauren J Live, Cannibus all good ****. These are some tracks I have been checkin out lately.


----------



## successful

Anyone listen to Old school Kendrick Lamar?
His pre-fame "Carter 4" & "Overly Dedicated" mixtapes?


----------



## Zerix

Black And Mild said:


> Successful, you **** wit Iamsu/HBK brah?


Hell ya bro! That Stoopid! tape is hella tight, I just downloaded IamSu's KILT mixtape after, and here's Jay Ant's #IAmMostRatchet http://www.hulkshare.com/mzctprclgs52 These dudes go innnn!


----------



## Zerix

:boogie


----------



## Black And Mild

Zerix said:


> Hell ya bro! That Stoopid! tape is hella tight, I just downloaded IamSu's KILT mixtape after, and here's Jay Ant's #IAmMostRatchet http://www.hulkshare.com/mzctprclgs52 These dudes go innnn!


:yes Okay, okay somebody knows whats up


----------



## Black And Mild

Woah, Woah, Woah Zerix I was sleeping on Jay Ant. I didn't really **** with his sh*t unless he was on a track with Iamsu!...Thanks for putting me on, the mixtape is hard


----------



## Zerix

Thas right 

Here's a current favorite, dayummm


----------



## successful




----------



## Insane1

Black And Mild said:


> Yeah, tracklist looking nice... The original #20 off that list was my favourite track off Taylor Allderice, but I don't think Wiz and Juicy J rode that sh*t hard enough.


That cant be the real tracklist.. there are way too many features and well..Lupe Fiasco won't ever collaborate with Wayne.


----------



## successful

Insane1 said:


> That cant be the real tracklist.. there are way too many features and well..Lupe Fiasco won't ever collaborate with Wayne.


Yeah tracklist came out to be fake.

I know wayne seems to not have a problem with lupe But lupe sneak diss wayne a lot but you have to realize the rap game is fake & they do it for attention/hype, Nothing personal. Yes Even lupe do it, Wouldn't be surprised if they were really good friends away from the rap game. In 2010 it's * "Shot out to drizzy, Shot out to wayne"- Lupe Fiasco on yoda flame.* but in under a year later when your album about to drop you all of a sudden have a problem with the content/meaning in wayne music? Nah....not buying it lol.

Lupe only dissed wayne to promote his album hoping wayne would reply so he can get some hype. Noticed he haven't had any problem with him until Lasers was about to come out..

I really wouldn't be surprised if we see a wayne x lupe song. Mainstream wise....they're the only 2 rappers who's can spit insane wordplay on every line (when they actually try to). Lupe's lines are just more serious, where's Waynes lines more comical, But It'll be dope.


----------



## Zerix

Ya u can't take shiz seriously anymore lol, all HYPE, but it's coo..

Here's an old fave:






:clap


----------



## Insane1

successful said:


> Yeah tracklist came out to be fake.
> 
> I know wayne seems to not have a problem with lupe But lupe sneak diss wayne a lot but you have to realize the rap game is fake & they do it for attention/hype, Nothing personal. Yes Even lupe do it, Wouldn't be surprised if they were really good friends away from the rap game. In 2010 it's * "Shot out to drizzy, Shot out to wayne"- Lupe Fiasco on yoda flame.* but in under a year later when your album about to drop you all of a sudden have a problem with the content/meaning in wayne music? Nah....not buying it lol.
> 
> Lupe only dissed wayne to promote his album hoping wayne would reply so he can get some hype. Noticed he haven't had any problem with him until Lasers was about to come out..
> 
> I really wouldn't be surprised if we see a wayne x lupe song. Mainstream wise....they're the only 2 rappers who's can spit insane wordplay on every line (when they actually try to). Lupe's lines are just more serious, where's Waynes lines more comical, But It'll be dope.


Yeah you're right,all those beefs are amusing,just like when Pusha T suddenly decided to diss Wayne. But on another hand I think Lupe does have a problem with Wayne's content just like he has a problem with most of the mainstream rappers that only talk about money,drugs and sex in their lyrics.


----------



## Zerix

Jeremih dun did it again! sick tape


----------



## Black And Mild

Zerix said:


> Jeremih dun did it again! sick tape


Ladies is the best track on there :yes


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## successful

Complete ripoff off Bone Thugs but i like this, Sound like...California & weed lol.
Wonder why the hell they took Wiz Khalfia off, He had the best flow on his 3-4 lines of the radio version lol.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

One of J.Cole's best songs IMO


----------



## successful

Loved old J Cole. "To deep for the intro" will always be my fave.


----------



## Zerix

Uh oh.... I think Strange Music got a new one!


----------



## Black And Mild

A$AP Mob mixtape just dropped a few minutes ago


----------



## Black And Mild




----------



## Zerix

Been listening to this track all year






P.S. - Thanks for heads up ASAP MOB!!! About to listen


----------



## successful

Don't think i can get into asap mob. I only like ASAP Rocky lol


----------



## successful

Still on this No Idols. I don't think there's a single bad track on that album.
Im surprised i like this mixture so much....Starting to feel this dude is far better then Earl, Tyler & everyone on O.F put together after a few full listens.


----------



## Lmatic3030




----------



## Black And Mild

Zerix said:


> Been listening to this track all year


Yo the bass on that sh*t is crazy

You got the download for that?


----------



## Zerix

Black And Mild said:


> Yo the bass on that sh*t is crazy
> 
> You got the download for that?


Ya uploaded, enjoy! 

http://www.mediafire.com/?lfxf9jcmowjp086


----------



## Zerix

ah shiiiiiet


----------



## Black And Mild

Zerix said:


> Ya uploaded, enjoy!
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?lfxf9jcmowjp086


Good looks brah


----------



## successful

magicfuture said:


> Gucci startin to fall off in my opinion he keep comin with mixtapes but they dont compare to his work in 09-10
> But I wouldnt mind a freebricks pt2 with future as the headliner


lol nah he definitely stepped it up compared to old gucci...
Better production, Better rapping style, Less goofy OJ the juiceman type lyrics. & I used to hate most of gucci stuff.

Seems like it got better. His last two tapes Trap Back & Im Up are the only mixtures by him i can let play all the way thru without getting annoyed, Maybe it's just me though :stu


----------



## Zerix

This still takes the cake 
haha


----------



## Zerix

And THIS!!!!:


----------



## i just want luv




----------



## Twelve Keyz

I really need to catch up. I don't have time to listen to every song on HNHH though. Quick... someone tell me the top mixtapes & albums of the summer


----------



## Black And Mild

Twelve Keyz said:


> I really need to catch up. I don't have time to listen to every song on HNHH though. Quick... someone tell me the top mixtapes & albums of the summer


Off the top of the head from like the past month...

Mixtapes

Tyga -- Well Done 3
Ace Hood -- Body Bag 2
Dom Kennedy -- Yellow Album
Sir Michael Rocks -- Lap of Lux
Domo Genesis & Alchemist -- No Idols

Albums

Rick Ross -- God Forgives I Dont
Nas -- Life is good

Really though, you might as well just take the time to listen to every song on there lol...


----------



## Black And Mild

I been sleeping on mellowhype






Hodgy snapped on the last 30 seconds


----------



## MobiusX

just uploaded this, lyrics are on the youtube description box


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Black And Mild said:


> Off the top of the head from like the past month...
> 
> Mixtapes
> 
> Tyga -- Well Done 3
> Ace Hood -- Body Bag 2
> Dom Kennedy -- Yellow Album
> Sir Michael Rocks -- Lap of Lux
> Domo Genesis & Alchemist -- No Idols
> 
> Albums
> 
> Rick Ross -- God Forgives I Dont
> Nas -- Life is good
> 
> Really though, you might as well just take the time to listen to every song on there lol...


thanx. wow, I've been living under a rock... didn't even know nas dropped an album :no


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Twelve Keyz said:


> didn't even know nas dropped an album :no


haha


----------



## Twelve Keyz

InfiniteBlaze said:


> haha


I know. Pretty disgraceful right? :blush

oh well, not too late I guess. I'm gonna need A LOT of music to get through the school year.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Twelve Keyz said:


> I know. Pretty disgraceful right? :blush
> 
> oh well, not too late I guess. I'm gonna need A LOT of music to get through the school year.


Heh. I heard that.

I start school on the 5th. That's way too close. :no


----------



## Black And Mild

Twelve Keyz said:


> I know. Pretty disgraceful right? :blush
> 
> oh well, not too late I guess. I'm gonna need A LOT of music to get through the school year.





InfiniteBlaze said:


> Heh. I heard that.
> 
> I start school on the 5th. That's way too close. :no


Wow, both of yall some lucky mother f*ckers. I've been in almost a month now.






This sh*t is hard when the bass drops on the hook


----------



## Black And Mild

swag swag


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Black And Mild




----------



## Black And Mild

I'm mad I'm just now finding out about these cali rappers


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Posting because summer is almost over.


----------



## Zerix

Black And Mild said:


> I'm mad I'm just now finding out about these cali rappers


bumpinnnnn!


----------



## Zerix




----------



## Black And Mild

Zerix said:


> bumpinnnnn!


Yeahhh I **** with it


----------



## successful




----------



## successful

I usually hate big sean usual music a bit. But it seems like he took out all the corny *** lines & stepped it up for this detroit mixtape. Not sure why it took him so long to start making decent music lol.

Dedication 4, Detroit, 601 & Snort. Man So many good mixtapes to bump this week :yes


----------



## Black And Mild

Only like it because hit-boy made the beat


----------



## Gurosan

Real artist,all of his stuff is meaningful and with real emotion behind it.


----------



## successful




----------



## Black And Mild

^^^ Both bangers


----------



## successful

Ok i changed my Opinion on that ASAP Mob mixtape. starting to like it. (Rocky & FERG saved the mixtape)
Work, Choppas on deck, persian wine, & Thuggin Noise bumps & goes perfect in the whip after dark.









Them *****s on that dark, murky...almost santanic 90's sounding **** hard on this mixtape lmao.


----------



## Black And Mild

successful said:


> Ok i changed my Opinion on that ASAP Mob mixtape. starting to like it. (Rocky & FERG saved the mixtape)
> Work, Choppas on deck, persian wine, & Thuggin Noise bumps & goes perfect in the whip after dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them *****s on that dark, murky...almost santanic 90's sounding **** hard on this mixtape lmao.


A couple model *****es, thought I ball for the lakers
All they know is suck and ****, and speak and a different languange
She like that cocaina sniff it off my banger
She like to blow my knob, I think she going brainless


----------



## Zerix

I am in love.... again...

Big SEAAAAAANNNNN BOIIIIIIII!






J COLE'S VERSE too 

And this one here, way too harddd


----------



## Kush

*dsfasdfsf*

this is on replay on my ipod haha for months


----------



## fallingdownonmyface




----------



## Zerix

:clap


----------



## successful




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Black And Mild

**** got me hype


----------



## Zerix

GAME OVER


----------



## T-Bone

Black And Mild said:


> **** got me hype


dude!.....why?! i just don't understand man. :no

Here's some corny sh*t i heard today....


----------



## Black And Mild

SomebodyWakeME said:


> *dude!.....why?! i just don't understand man. :no
> *
> Here's some corny sh*t i heard today....


Really ... the bass is hot haha, and the aggressive vibes just get you pumped lol.

You have to feel it man.


----------



## Brasilia

i said a hip hop the hippie the hippie 
to the hip hip hop, a you dont stop 
the rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jumped the boogie 
to the rhythm of the boogie, the beat

source: http://www.lyricsondemand.com/onehitwonders/rappersdelightlyrics.html


----------



## successful

Been bumping a lot of old wiz recently :cig


----------



## Black And Mild

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/pusha-t-tick-tock-song.993993.html


----------



## ShadyGFX

"Your next birthday call it off, (why?)
Cuz I got party favours with an open bar servin' Molotovs." My favourite line


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Random Throwback


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## Black And Mild

Just heard a few songs off Salute Me or Shoot Me 4...Actually feeling this sh*t

I think I might finally be a Waka Fan

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/waka-flocka-50k-feat-gucci-mane-song.994887.html

Gucci rode the **** out the beat.


----------



## Black And Mild

^^^I retract the statement. I got excited off the first track and another track. 

Yo, and anybody hear about Flocka and Lex Luger falling out or some sh*t?


----------



## Elad

Looking forward to Kendrick Lamars album, hopefully a leak isnt too far away. Cruel Summer is kind of a disappointment..


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Black And Mild

^^^I'm feeling it 



Elad said:


> Looking forward to Kendrick Lamars album, hopefully a leak isnt too far away. *Cruel Summer is kind of a disappointment..*


Wait..hold up. You must got the leak Elad?  Pass that sh*t lol

Damn...and I was hoping the few tracks that he hadn't already released would be hot.


----------



## Elad

Black And Mild said:


> ^^^I'm feeling it
> 
> Wait..hold up. You must got the leak Elad?  Pass that sh*t lol
> 
> Damn...and I was hoping the few tracks that he hadn't already released would be hot.


They been leaked a couple of days now, should all be youtube if you search most recent


----------



## Black And Mild

Elad said:


> They been leaked a couple of days now, should all be youtube if you search most recent


Hahah yeah I tried that right after I posted....

Sin City bout the hottest track IMO

This is my first time hearing Teyana Taylor sing. She has a nice voice


----------



## Zerix

This kinda grew on me... his 4th PK mixtape is better than all the others, steppin up a little bit.. pretty coo


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

New J. Cole


__
https://soundcloud.com/dreamvillerecords%2Fj-cole-im-a-fool-prod-by-j


----------



## successful

Black And Mild said:


> *Just heard a few songs off Salute Me or Shoot Me 4...Actually feeling this sh*t
> 
> I think I might finally be a Waka Fan*
> 
> http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/waka-flocka-50k-feat-gucci-mane-song.994887.html
> 
> Gucci rode the **** out the beat.












*Three K's, four Glocks, N***a that's swaggin!
*


----------



## successful

"My N****s got enough white to build barracks house"
"44 on my waist, Rick Ross jeans"

Not sure how i overlooked this song off the mixtape. This Nig*a crazy :lol
J started to kill it at the end of his verse. :yes


----------



## Black And Mild

Oh wow...oh wow :yes


----------



## Black And Mild

InfiniteBlaze said:


> New J. Cole
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/dreamvillerecords%2Fj-cole-im-a-fool-prod-by-j


Damn...when I heard the live version I thought it was going to be a little more upbeat than this. Like banger type ish

Cole still went in though...as usual


----------



## Ali477

Big Willy style!!


----------



## Black And Mild

I wish I had some dreads


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Not a particular fan of hip-hop myself, though there are a few hip-hop bands I like...

Aesop Rock
The Streets
Rubberbandits
Boondox
Marky Mark & The Funky Bunch
Beastie Boys
...and I don't know if they count, but Rage Against the Machine.


----------



## Black And Mild

Any of yall been following the J cole X Diggy beef, lol?...I'm just now trying to pick up on the sh*t

All I know is Cole mentioned Diggy's sister in "Grew up Fast", and Diggy been pissed about that sh*t haha...

He got a few shots at Cole right here lol

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/diggy-simmons-fall-down-song.999722.html


----------



## Zerix

oh yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## successful

Lol yeah that diggy vs J cole beef is crazy. Should be interesting to see what cole going say back. Diggy wasn't on no subliminal **** like cole.


----------



## successful

Best Juve single since 06. Thought he fell off but Sh*t kinda hard.


----------



## Black And Mild

successful said:


> Best Juve single since 06. Thought he fell off but Sh*t kinda hard.


It's straight...not some sh*t I'd expect Juvenile to be on though lol...Wayne murdered the hook though. That first little piece from 1:20 - 1:30 where they hit that fade effect...**** is hot :yes


----------



## Black And Mild

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/freddie-gibbs-go-for-it-song.1004927.html


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

lol Diggy is a little boy. The black version of Justin Bieber. J. Cole is a grown *** man. He got bigger and better things to worry about.


----------



## Black And Mild

InfiniteBlaze said:


> lol Diggy is a little boy. The black version of Justin Bieber. J. Cole is a grown *** man. He got bigger and better things to worry about.


Cole was the one that started it though...


----------



## Elad

Lupe Fiasco food and liquor II leaked a couple days ago, amazing album, so much better than lasers.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Elad said:


> Lupe Fiasco food and liquor II leaked a couple days ago, amazing album, so much better than lasers.


That **** went HAM


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Elad said:


> Lupe Fiasco food and liquor II leaked a couple days ago, amazing album, so much better than lasers.


oh snap! It's out already? Gotta download that asap...


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Black And Mild said:


> Cole was the one that started it though...


After doing a little extra research, I just found out that the beef resurfaced.

Oh well, Diggy shouldn't a problem for Cole if he does decide to respond. Like I said...he's the black Justin Beiber. :lol

EDIT: Listening to Diggy's weak *** diss right now. Cole could easily straight up *ether* this dude, lmao.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

That "you should sign with me intsead of mr. carter" line was weak af. That father line was a jokeass low blow and everyone knows it.

J. Cole got this.


----------



## ShyFX




----------



## bullsfan

Got Your Back - T.I. & Keri Hilson






My #1 Favorite.


----------



## eyeguess

I can't stop listening to Royalty.


----------



## randomperson




----------



## successful




----------



## Black And Mild

Another wiz track that's supposed to end up on O.N.I.F.C.

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/wiz-khalifa-remember-you-song.1008698.html


----------



## successful

Hope wiz comes with some "Kush & OJ" mixtape quality stuff.


----------



## randomperson

A few tracks from Lupe Fiasco's new album


----------



## bullsfan

You The Boss - Rick Ross & Nicki Minaj


----------



## successful

Addicted to the money, Smokin' loud for my prescription. 
Im a Syrup Sippin animal, M.C Cannibal, All i spit is gasoline, all my verses Flammable.


----------



## thelonelyloner

Get pumped for Kendrick's new album. http://theneedledrop.com/2012/09/kendrick-lamar-art-of-peer-pressure-loved/


----------



## Killer2121

Just before hip hop died boys.


----------



## Black And Mild

Banger...nuff said

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/sayitainttone-and-earlly-mac-on-deck-song.1010897.html


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Not usually a big fan of Ross but this **** is nice.


----------



## successful

That God Forgives took forever for me to like But almost every song on there it grew on me..
Ashamed have like 50 plays on my itunes lol.


----------



## Paramecium

And best for me,


----------



## successful




----------



## T-Bone

Hip hop before it sucked! haha... You all know you loved this sh*t.. if you were even alive at the time.


----------



## successful

lmao hated that song.


----------



## Black And Mild

New sh*t from cudi...Whoever produced the beat is on some other world ish...

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/kid-cudi-king-wizard-song.1019601.html

Bass is so f*cking legit


----------



## Twelve Keyz

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Not usually a big fan of Ross but this **** is nice.


Ross always nice when he's rapping on a smooth beat. He shouldn't even bother with trap.


----------



## successful

Black And Mild said:


> New sh*t from cudi...Whoever produced the beat is on some other world ish...
> 
> http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/kid-cudi-king-wizard-song.1019601.html
> 
> Bass is so f*cking legit


Cudi>>>>

What really needs to happen for that incucudi album is "Hyyer pt.2" ft. Wiz Khalifa, Curren$y, & Kendrick Lamar.....With The Weeknd doing the verry last hook which leads to his usual 5-6 minute long dramatic drug induced sounding beats switch up/interludes at the end.

Cups of the X.O. Blunts of the O.G . Feeling like I O.D. F*** it im hyyyerrr

#Instant Classic. :yes


----------



## successful

Damn Can't believe i Slept on this mixtape for so long...
This **** is what Big KRIT new album *SHOULD* have sounded like lol.


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## Black And Mild

If you don't have a decent sub, don't even listen.


----------



## Elad

Not sure if anyone likes Machine Gun Kelly but Lace Up out on the 9th and its started leaking, some good tracks.


----------



## bullsfan

Ludacris & Kelly Rowland - Representin'





Future - Turn On The Lights


----------



## retrofuture




----------



## retrofuture

Dat beat........

Weezy da gawd.:yes
Christ breezy the hoe beater :bat


----------



## retrofuture

New Kanye west.






New T.I.
Between this song, "Travis porter- ayy ladies" & "Big sean-Do what i gotta do" Wow i never thought new orleans bouce would go mainstream. I used to hate that **** :blank


----------



## cybernaut

90s Westcoast rap​ <3



​


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555




----------



## Black And Mild

Wiz just dropped Cabin Fever 2 ... it's aight

This track right here is a f*cking banger though...*The Keith Sweat sample is ridiculous*






Full tape:

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/wiz-khalifa-cabin-fever-2-mixtape.65927.html


----------



## cloud90

That Gotye- Eyes wide open sample>>>> Lex Lugar knows whats up with that Gotye album :yes


----------



## cloud90

Should be the next great album....hopefully.
Love how it switch from the calm dream part to the nightmare part..


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Jadakiss, Sheek Louch, Styles P: Cocaine Traffi 




Styles P, Rick Ross, Busta Rhymes- Harsh- 




Styles P- Its Over:


----------



## cousin corona

just heard dreams and nightmares album.

it was trash


----------



## Winds

Speaks to the soul every time I hear it


----------



## TakeOne

Anybody listen to that new Kendrick Lamar album yet? The reviews are phenomenal, they're already calling it a classic.


----------



## MF Doom

It is a genius album


----------



## MiMiK

*** warning*** REAL ****ING HIP HOP :twisted ***warning***


----------



## cloud90




----------



## Ali477

i went to see public enemy live in Brighton last night, they were brilliant much better than i expected.


----------



## cloud90




----------



## Killer2121

Rick Ross new mix tape is out, the black bar mitzvah. Has some decent tracks


----------



## cloud90

^Only song i liked from the mixtape.


----------



## Managment

My favorite remix


----------



## Brasilia




----------



## MobiusX




----------



## cloud90

These goes hard as ****.
More bangers for me to bump in the whip

ASAP & French got next


----------



## IRSadface

real hiphop


----------



## cloud90

loving theses.

That entire soul tape 2 mixtape>>>>
That new minaj single>>>

Good ****.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

screwed up click is my fav


----------



## Twelve Keyz

excited for game's album :yes


----------



## EverydayBattle

where my PHAROAHE MONCH fans? "Damage" is a future throwback!






I'm also f'n with that new MURS/9TH project, "The Final Adventure"






...and that MURS/FASHAWN project, "This Generation"






...oh yeah, and BIG BOI's baaaack!!


----------



## Lmatic3030




----------



## Black And Mild

cloud90 said:


>


whoop

I was on campus the other day and heard some dude bumping this sh*t. Been trying to find this track since. I knew it was french, but I couldn't remember any of the lyrics


----------



## Zerix

Killer2121 said:


> Rick Ross new mix tape is out, the black bar mitzvah. Has some decent tracks


One of the hardest songs out! Still bumpin it...

Also been feelin this, listening to the whole album first time right now:











HIP HOP STAND UPPPPPPP!!


----------



## Zerix

My favorite rapper, and now my favorite mixtape


----------



## Black And Mild




----------



## cloud90




----------



## Black And Mild

cloud90 said:


>


"I'm f*ckin her right now"

loooool


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I really like bumping this **** when I'm upset, especially at a particular person.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

That beat change>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Elad

New single from 50 cents upcoming HQ with DL link under.. I'm liking the stuff I'm hearing from him lately, although I'm more looking forward to ASAPlive and Indicud.






http://www.sharebeast.com/4dxjjol3g8sn


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Black And Mild

This **** rides


----------



## cloud90




----------



## JohnnyWhite

hip hop has gone to shiiiit. atleast mf doom is still active


----------



## cloud90




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Lmao, who remembers this ignorant *** track? This was my **** in 6th grade.


----------



## cloud90

lol hell yeah, Think i was in middle school when that dropped ^
The beats bang on these.:yes


----------



## cloud90

This Game album going to turn out to be the 2nd best hiphop album of the year behind Good Kid Mad City....watch. First time i ever looked forward to a game album. Every single song sounds good on it, Even the songs they threw away :yes


----------



## Twelve Keyz

cloud90 said:


> This Game album going to turn out to be the 2nd best hiphop album of the year behind Good Kid Mad City....watch. First time i ever looked forward to a game album. Every single song sounds good on it, Even the songs they threw away :yes


yeah, I'm excited for this album too... Liked every release so far.


----------



## cloud90




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

http://www.hiphopdons.net/2012/12/game-ft-j-cole-jmsn-pray/

Jesus Piece is going to be fire.


----------



## Black And Mild

Another beat wasted by soulja

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/soulja-boy-molly-with-that-lean-song.1104460.html


----------



## T-Bone

here you go bros...goofy *** lyrics. look them up.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Black And Mild said:


> Another beat wasted by soulja
> 
> http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/soulja-boy-molly-with-that-lean-song.1104460.html


Why is this dude still rapping...


----------



## Black And Mild

Sir Michael Rocks Lap of Lux 1.5 Just dropped today.. Idk if any of y'all **** with him. His sh*t bangs though






http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/sir-michael-rocks-lap-of-lux-1-5-mixtape.69776.html


----------



## cloud90

I swear i get a buzz everytime im talking blow.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I'm late af but this **** goes in.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Winds

cloud90 said:


>


Didn't even know Turk got out.

Penitentiary Chances was a classic. Can't find the single by the same name anywhere though.


----------



## cloud90

^ I didn't even know either until the song came out lol. 
So far Wayne signed B.G, Juve, & Turk back to cash money again...Wonder if the hotboys will come back since they're all back. Bangladesh too.

Still need Mannie Fresh to sign tbh.
A album with *Only* Mannie fresh & Bangladesh beats ("6 Foot 7", "Im Bossy" & "A Millie" beat maker) would kill ****.


----------



## Killer2121

And for the lulz: CHIEF KEEF ERRRRDAYYYY


----------



## cloud90

Killer2121 said:


> And for the lulz: CHIEF KEEF ERRRRDAYYYY


If you calling up police, You gon' get a cop dropped...Bang Bang!


----------



## Ali477

I'm surprised to find out that once upon a time Example actually made good hip hop and not chart music with crap lyrics like he does today, check it out its pretty good.


----------



## Wurli

My favorite all time, CYNE:


----------



## cloud90

Anyone ****s with Action Bronson?


----------



## cloud90

New Jeezy "It's the world" MixTape>>>
Every song goes in.


----------



## Voidstarlit

damn you guys have really good taste, diggin' Finally Rich


----------



## flarf

cloud90 said:


> Anyone ****s with Action Bronson?


i don't think i'll ever tire of listening to this guy rap about what he had for lunch


----------



## flarf




----------



## ManOfFewWords

The new Game is pretty enjoyable.


----------



## cloud90

^ TBH. 
And Wayne lowkey dropped Tripple entendre of the year on "Game- All That".

"She said Im glad you ate it. where my cap & gown?"

1. She said i glad you ate it = Speaking about oral sex.
2. Using "Glad you ate it" as a double to say "I Graduated" to fit the "cap & gown" line. 
3.She said i glad you 8 it = reference to graduating after the 8th grade. 

Wayne & Lupe Fiasco still lyrical & wordplay gods of this Hiphop **** :yes


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## Lmatic3030




----------



## cloud90

This asap rocky album going to be serious...


----------



## Black And Mild

^^^The whole album leaked according to Rocky's instagram, and the official release isn't even until mid/late January. I haven't been able to find it though

Big Kuntry King Mixtape was dope AF btw. He got a few bangers on there

"A pretty lil b*tch that keep her nose dirty" ... That sh*t grimy haha


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Ignorant *** song is ignorant. It was my **** in 4th grade tho. And I didn't even like music that much then. :lol


----------



## Elad

its pretty sad what passes for rap/hip hop these days. so many soulja boys.

2 CHAINZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Zerix

Haven't even posted in this thread in a while til now .... when it's worth it !

A$AP ROCKY - LONGLIVEA$AP .... THID ALBUM IS FIRE






I love bad *****es that my ****in problem!


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Daylight

Old school joint. Summer of 2002! Ahhhh memories.


----------



## hypestyle

so was 2012 a good year for hip hop? A great year? a so-so year? or a wack year? hmm..

I want comebacks in 2013: big daddy kane, slick rick, doug e fresh, EPMD, public enemy, ll cool j, mc lyte, queen latifah, jazzy jeff & fresh prince, ice-t, digital underground, sir mixalot, arrested development, whodini.


----------



## cloud90

^ A really Great year. 

Not sure about the comebacks though. The Hiphop game sounds refreshed now, Don't need dudes who fell off coming back. + Theres too many new talented rappers coming out now for them to get back in. It would be a impossible game of catch up. These rappers are already legends & haven't rapped in plenty of years. Everyone Would hate one of these Rappers who already have plenty of respect to get into a rap altercation and get eating alive by 1 verse from kendrick, J Cole, Game, Pusha, Meek, Drake (stay sceminnnnnnn), ect and make their rap history imperfect by embarrassing them & Making them re retire.....


----------



## cloud90




----------



## Black And Mild

cloud90 said:


>


I like the aggressive-eerie type feeling this track has

Video was hot too


----------



## TheWeeknd

hypestyle said:


> so was 2012 a good year for hip hop? A great year? a so-so year? or a wack year? hmm..
> 
> I want comebacks in 2013: big daddy kane, slick rick, doug e fresh, EPMD, public enemy, ll cool j, mc lyte, queen latifah, jazzy jeff & fresh prince, ice-t, digital underground, sir mixalot, arrested development, whodini.


2012 was great for me IMO. Hip hop was dead from 2005-2010 but artists like Kendrick Lamar, Meek Mill, Drake, J.Cole etc. have brought it back. I hated that crunk era smh. Those artists you mentioned above will probably not make it back mainstream lol. They're already hip hop legends though.

+ that A$ap video is a trip o.0


----------



## cloud90

IANAHB2 single. beat goes in.


----------



## cybernaut




----------



## PlayerOffGames

ive posted this video many times on this site but never in this thread...so...


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

perfect song for this site


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

NOW IF I CATCH YOU AT THE LIGHT






we ride 22s or better


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Nas- Cherry Wine:





I get money-Jadakiss;Styles P:


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

Okay....

There is a youtube button (the last on the right)that will give you two words contained in brackets, each word is youtube...

Between each bracketed word you need to put in (copy+paste) the last of the address of the youtube clip (anything after the =)

example..






I cut *Zw7t3kxiheo* and pasted it between both youtube words in brackets 
result is






preview it first to see if it works...


----------



## cloud90

**** Sounds like a UGK / Pimp C / Lean Sipping beat....that weeknd sample VV :yes






new ab soul. TDE>>>


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Nas-Daughters






Nas-Make the world go round:


----------



## LONDN

<<<Sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, LONDN>>>


----------



## bent

I didn't read through the whole thread and this is old but does anyone like Milk MC?


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

No, but I do find Krispy Kreme funny


----------



## LONDN

<<<Sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, LONDN>>>


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

I showed him to someone who produces music and he was amazed how well produced the guys beats were.

Same comment....this guy is more talented than most rappers on TV.


----------



## IveGotToast

Love this guy. Has great wordplay.


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

> Love this guy. Has great wordplay.


fixed...only paste the last of the address after the = symbol


----------



## 111




----------



## Winds

Currently one of the best kept secrets in hip hop and music in general. A rock/blues band with a rapper as the lead.


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

Alprazolam said:


> I give up. doesn't work.


Cut this part -WfnbFUmoic

Put it between [using  these these brackets] [] youtube and /youtube

and you get 




Always preview it first

nice choice..


----------



## InTheEvening




----------



## MDF93




----------



## dal user

for anyone interested in uk hip hop check out genesis elijah


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Holy ****, you guys need to check out Logic. He's easily the most underrated rapper out right now. His flow, lyrics, and overall technical skill are amazing.

http://www.datpiff.com/Logic-Young-Sinatra-Undeniable-mixtape.346367.html


----------



## dal user

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Holy ****, you guys need to check out Logic. He's easily the most underrated rapper out right now. His flow, lyrics, and overall technical skill are amazing.
> 
> http://www.datpiff.com/Logic-Young-Sinatra-Undeniable-mixtape.346367.html


Logic from the uk?


----------



## LONDN

<<<Sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, LONDN>>>


----------



## LONDN

<<<Sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, LONDN>>>


----------



## dal user




----------



## ILOVEXANAX

Redman - Time 4 sum aksion
Jeru the damaja - Come clean
Ab soul - Mayday
Afu Ra- Mic stance
Blaq Poet - Voices
Blaq Poet - Aint nuttin changed
Celph titled - Mad as ****
Craig G - Ready set begin
Geto Boys - Damn it feels good to be a gangsta
Group home - Living proof
Group home - The Realness
Gza - Liquid swords
Hassaan Mackey - Volume
Immortal Technique - Industrial revolution
Raekwon - Criminology
Reef the lost cauze - Commander in chief
Nas - Memory Lane
Das Efx - Baknaffek
Das Efx - Real Hip Hop
Dr Octagon - Earth people
Dr Octagon - Blue flowers


----------



## LONDN




----------



## cloud90

This Juelz Santana Mixtape bangs...
Glad he's back.


----------



## LONDN

I love kanye's sampling & beats.


----------



## cloud90

^^ Yeah Kanye is one of, If not the best producer.
5x's better then dr. dre overrated & overpriced ****.

some new waka & curren$y


----------



## cloud90




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## cloud90

Slowly becoming my fav asap song :yes


----------



## cloud90

That ***** drake came thru with that video of 2013 for real :yes


----------



## Winds

8)


----------



## cloud90

Slanga...... buncha...... narcotics!
Drinka.....buncha.....codaine!

Horrible damn rapper but future makes perfect music for the whip or under the influence :lol

These = Goes hard in the car VVVVV


----------



## cj66




----------



## ILOVEXANAX




----------



## ILOVEXANAX




----------



## ILOVEXANAX

Old school flava in ya ear


----------



## KaoJ

*Foreign Beggars.*


----------



## cloud90




----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Not usually a fan of Plan B but this one's **** hot...


----------



## KaoJ

AvoidAvoiding said:


> Not usually a fan of Plan B but this one's **** hot...


That is one heavy tune.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

KaoJ said:


> That is one heavy tune.


When rave and hip hop meet, good things happen :yes


----------



## drawan




----------



## Young Money




----------



## njodis

I came across this kid earlier, pretty damn good


----------



## KaoJ




----------



## cloud90

Shoot a N**** twice.... Just incase he lives a double life. Lil Tunchie!
Trap Gawd! lol.


----------



## KaoJ




----------



## AvoidAvoiding

G'mornin to all you SAS'ers in the US...


----------



## cloud90

"Yeahhhhhh hoe!"


----------



## AvoidAvoiding




----------



## Glosoli




----------



## Elad

Haven't looked to see if its posted already, but Weeknd > life.

HNNNG. I can't wait for his new album, I have yet to hear a song from him I dislike.


----------



## Winds




----------



## cybernaut




----------



## googleamiable




----------



## googleamiable

this is dope






anyone know what song are verses 1/2 from?


----------



## njodis

Hip hop album of 2013 so far.


----------



## KangalLover

does any one here listens to immortal techneque? one of the best rappers alive!


----------



## KangalLover

p.s:the song "dance with devil" is really great


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

__
https://soundcloud.com/officialjcm%2Flupe-fiasco-light-blue

Lu went the **** in


----------



## spindlehollows

kimsungbabak said:


> does any one here listens to immortal techneque? one of the best rappers alive!


yes! I love immortal technique

I think atmosphere is my favorite though...immortal technique can be a bit intense for me haha...

here is an atmosphere song:


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

Y'all listen to trap?


----------



## googleamiable

how have i never heard sicknature before


----------



## Life Aint No Joke




----------



## njodis

I changed my mind; here's the new best hiphop album of 2013.


----------



## MobiusX

nobody said anything about not being able to post gospel hip hop here, to those who complain about it


----------



## renegade disaster

listened to cakes da killa's debut mixtape last night, not really my thing. raised an eyebrow a few times though


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

Trunk Muzik 2 just dropped trying to go through the tape one song at a time. Been stuck on box chevy pt 4 for a min though...This sh*t vibes.

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/yelawolf-trunk-muzik-returns-mixtape.78623.html


----------



## MiMiK

eminem when he was actually good...


----------



## enzo

Kinda rhymes you need to replay a couple times to make sure you've gotten. Love that ****.


----------



## krutq

Danish hip hop:










Madchild





Hopsin





mhmmm eeeeeeenjoy!


----------



## always starting over

Anyone like Tanya Morgan?






Not too gangsta, but smooth

New DJ Quik w/Suga Free:






Such a good jazz beat on this one:


----------



## renegade disaster

prefer the beat to the lyrics in this


----------



## always starting over




----------



## Royals

Some Dutch rap.

Sticks & Delic











U-Niq











Extince






Raymzter











Duvel Duvel






Opgezwolle






VSOP






Tim & Tomster






Spookrijders






Steen


----------



## MiMiK

ah yea, swollen members! my favorite track






some house of pain!





















some 90's forgotten raps! da youngstas!


----------



## cloud90

IANAHB2 = full of bangers.....Much Better then Carter 4 & Dedication 4.
Beats on point, Will be on replay all summer.

Beat the Sh*t = 2013 Violent Version of "N****s in paris" & "Tear the club up" , Lot of dudes gon get drunk & fight in the club off this ratchet **** lol


----------



## cloud90

New videos....Dope.
2 Chainz on everything now.


----------



## Lil Sebastian

The rapper's and the hippity hopper's, I've neglected the genre for too long. Since I'm pretty ignorant can anyone point me in the direction of mostly non-gangsta stuff? I'm somewhat aware of The Roots, Common, De La Soul, A Tribe Called Quest, Mos Def, probably a few others that escape my mind right now so any names to add to those would be grand.


----------



## MiMiK

beastie boys!!





















gang starr!!





















xzibit!!


----------



## moveon

Lil Sebastian said:


> The rapper's and the hippity hopper's, I've neglected the genre for too long. Since I'm pretty ignorant can anyone point me in the direction of mostly non-gangsta stuff? I'm somewhat aware of The Roots, Common, De La Soul, A Tribe Called Quest, Mos Def, probably a few others that escape my mind right now so any names to add to those would be grand.


Based on those artists you may like The Pharcyde and Digable Planets.


----------



## cloud90




----------



## MiMiK

dru down!!











brotha lynch!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Hip Hop Is Dead- Nas


----------



## cloud90

Wayne x Meek Mill.
Cudi x Asap Rocky x chip.

feelin these


----------



## renegade disaster

nicely done with the james blake sample. always liked that song.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/t-rone-hello-love-song.1325556.html

O god!

Banger -- Worth a listen


----------



## Mister Spirit

There are too many pages in this thread, so I didn't check them all. But, here are some of my all-time favourites.


----------



## cloud90

No New Friends.


----------



## always starting over

Suga Free - Don't No Suckaz Live Here


----------



## radisto

Banger of the year so far.


----------



## cybernaut

Ahh, this thread used to be so active. Last post 4-25-13? It used to be active daily back then *Sniff Sniff*. But, I see most of the hardcore hip-hop heads who used to post here are now banned.

For all my 90s hip-hop heads:


----------



## dal user




----------



## bobbythegr8




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

This thread needs some hardcore ****.


----------



## cloud90




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Any of yall **** with Los?


----------



## always starting over




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Logic = beast


----------



## michijo

DJ lambchops...


----------



## wiggibow

I've been all about Chance the Rapper lately


----------



## cloud90




----------



## always starting over

wiggibow said:


> I've been all about Chance the Rapper lately


I was just reading a review of his new album actually. Sounded pretty cool, still gotta check it out.


----------



## cloud90

This goes the **** in.
Summer banger


----------



## cybernaut

Now since I'm on summer break, I'm going to check this thread for some hot tracks to download from beginning to end. I'll start on pg 10, and do 3 pages a day. I got started browsing on the first few pages a year ago or so, then stopped. I don't know what happened.


----------



## WhatBITW




----------



## Life Aint No Joke

No "thank you"s necessary fellas


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## cloud90

Too much dusty/boring hiphop itt lol


----------



## Life Aint No Joke




----------



## cloud90

Life Aint No Joke said:


>












But Dom will never top "1997" imo.


----------



## cloud90




----------



## Elad

see all american rappers in here, so here is something a little different. new zealand rapper and was big here almost 10 years ago. give it a chance, its pretty good and realer than a lot of stuff out now.






another one is david dallas, lots of good tracks.


----------



## toffee

I'm a loner in a world of clones
I'm the piece that don't belong
See, I roam where the reaper roam
Til they put my name on a stone


----------



## WhatBITW




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Mur




----------



## Mur

Ugh, this song is hard as ****


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

Notus said:


> Ugh, this song is hard as ****


Where you from brah?


----------



## Mur

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Where you from brah?


I'm from Milwaukee, WI bruh bruh


----------



## TheWeeknd

Life Aint No Joke said:


> No "thank you"s necessary fellas


niice

black & blue is also my jam right now!


----------



## Mur

Chopping bricks like karate, Waahhh!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## cloud90




----------



## cloud90

Notus said:


>


fuuwwwtaa!!

You should check out Kevin Gates... A lot of Ppl who like future say he's A More lyrical, creative version. Been ignoring him for years because i thought he was just a below average local rapper here. until his mixtape blew up online, got high reviews & everyone away from here started talking about it ...Dude dope af.

All bangers or emotional R&B/rap songs like future. But apparently he's been making music like that before.

Been bumpin future & him a lot recently for some reason.


----------



## MobiusX

Christian rap


----------



## Mur

cloud90 said:


> fuuwwwtaa!!
> 
> You should check out Kevin Gates... A lot of Ppl who like future say he's A More lyrical, creative version. Been ignoring him for years because i thought he was just a below average local rapper here. until his mixtape blew up online, got high reviews & everyone away from here started talking about it ...Dude dope af.
> 
> All bangers or emotional R&B/rap songs like future. But apparently he's been making music like that before.
> 
> Been bumpin future & him a lot recently for some reason.


Dope ****, I never heard of this dude before but I like what I'm hearing. I needed some new hip hop to listen to also, good looking out brah.


----------



## cybernaut




----------



## MobiusX

ratherunique11 said:


>


your name reminds me of this song


----------



## Dysthymia

Chief Kamachi, spits DEEP at a spiritual level, mixes it with street level ****. If you don't get it, its okay, just learn =D. Legit you could write essays on his songs.






Joell Ortiz, Slaughterhouse... well anyone in that crew is butchering anything they touch, thats just hard fact. I always love it when someone demolishes another artists beat so effectively that they will never recover. Beautiful.






Slaugherhouse... Group is monstrous.






Joe Budden. Hes deep at a regular life level. Unusual style but it grows on ya.






Outerspace... Raw. Nuf Said.






Vinnie Paz... If you don't know who he is and you love hip hop... you don't love hip hop. Sorry.











Redlight Boogie. Stumbled onto a few of his tracks, got good flow.






Sean Price, Heltah Skeltah. About as real as you can be in hip hop. I wish they would make a hip hop boxing league, my moneys on P.






Snowgoons, mad production team. Mad. MAD.

was gonna post more, got swept away with nostalgia. Let me know if ya want more lol


----------



## cybernaut

MobiusX said:


> your name reminds me of this song


Haha, that's actually where I got my username from too xD. That's one of my favorite AZ tracks :yes.


----------



## Mur




----------



## Futurebound

Jedi Mind Trick all the way.


----------



## always starting over




----------



## Life Aint No Joke

Banger from Banco


----------



## Under The Bridge

What ever happened to old school?!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Underrated album


----------



## Aquisse

Some people should just not be allowed to post in this thread

Cage Kennylz rules all





 lyrics from a real experience in a psych hospital





best lyrics in hip hop ever





best freestyle in hip hop ever





 because i am happily pissed off today


----------



## Mur

^Not everybody likes the same hip hop/rap you like....who are you to say who should and who shouldn't be allowed to post on here?


----------



## Mur

I was going to post some super lyrical Raekwon and Nas but we have a hater on this thread smfh.....time for more grimey hood ****


----------



## Aquisse

Notus said:


> ^Not everybody likes the same hip hop/rap you like....who are you to say who should and who shouldn't be allowed to post on here?


the links you posted objectively sucked, you don't have to be in to the same tracks as me but if you we measure them on beats/flows/originality/delivery/presence and lyricism yours are awful. hood ****? LOL. Rappers who are self proclaimed "hood" are usually terrible...

plus do you really use the word "hater" ? that word just screams ignorance when someone shows you up. shut up lol

edit: "Juicy J" HAHAHAHA. so hood!


----------



## radisto

not everybody should like lyrical rap, there is nothing wrong to like trap rap like gucci mane, waka flocka or chief keef


----------



## Aquisse

trap isn't hip hop. And all of those are terrible... why would you choose to go for rappers who suck so bad? it's insulting to those who actually put thought in their rhymes.


----------



## cloud90

Aquisse said:


> *trap isn't hip hop.* And all of those are terrible... why would you choose to go for rappers who suck so bad? it's insulting to those who actually put thought in their rhymes.


lolwut.
So this not hiphop? Even though they flowing, using skill and creativity?


----------



## MobiusX

ratherunique11 said:


> Haha, that's actually where I got my username from too xD. That's one of my favorite AZ tracks :yes.


yeah, it's one of my favorites also, my favorite Nas and AZ song is Mo Money Mo Murder, check out this song I just uploaded it


----------



## JustRachel

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=_pQk_8EXVHE
*tupac catching feelings*

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=KY44zvhWhp4
Lil wayne - love me


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Aquisse said:


> the links you posted objectively sucked, you don't have to be in to the same tracks as me but if you we measure them on beats/flows/originality/delivery/presence and lyricism yours are awful. hood ****? LOL. Rappers who are self proclaimed "hood" are usually terrible...
> 
> plus do you really use the word "hater" ? that word just screams ignorance when someone shows you up. shut up lol
> 
> edit: "Juicy J" HAHAHAHA. so hood!





Aquisse said:


> trap isn't hip hop. And all of those are terrible... why would you choose to go for rappers who suck so bad? it's insulting to those who actually put thought in their rhymes.


Oh lawd, you're another one of those people who think that only lyrical/conscious **** can be good. If people want to listen to trap let them listen to trap. My favorite rapper is Nas but at the same time I'll also listen to Gucci Mane or Ace Hood because they're fun to listen to and have nice flows.

There are trap artists who are very skilled rappers in terms of rhyme patterns, wordplay and flow. The only difference is that they don't rap about the same topics as conscious rappers.


----------



## ILOVEXANAX




----------



## KaoJ




----------



## ILOVEXANAX

KaoJ said:


>


Nice mix!


----------



## KaoJ




----------



## cybernaut

Biggie.


----------



## always starting over




----------



## Life Aint No Joke

Aquisse said:


> the links you posted objectively sucked, you don't have to be in to the same tracks as me but if you we measure them on beats/flows/originality/delivery/presence and lyricism yours are awful. hood ****? LOL. Rappers who are self proclaimed "hood" are usually terrible...
> 
> plus do you really use the word "hater" ? that word just screams ignorance when someone shows you up. shut up lol
> 
> edit: "Juicy J" HAHAHAHA. so hood!


Somebody get this dude, please.



Aquisse said:


> the links you posted objectively sucked


Are you serious? Dude GTFOH... Cage Kennlyz? Really brah? Dude sounds like a whiny b*tch, and that's really what you bump???

Your *** is stuck in 1990. Nobody f*cking listens to that style sh*t you linked anymore. It's *played the f-ck out* and it has been for a few decades now. ROFLMAO

BTW Juicy J is a legend in the game. **** your sh-t dude.


----------



## Spiky Coral

This "aquise" clown or whatever her name is just bodied herself, don't post on here anymore you punk, you've been banished...




gl


----------



## Spiky Coral

I have *zero mercy* for hip hop snobs, get the **** out of *our* culture you're *not wanted *at all *nor do you belong*


----------



## Jesuszilla

Anyone here into Deltron 3030? After 13 years from their first album they are FINALLY here with their first single.


----------



## Aquisse

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Somebody get this dude, please.
> 
> Are you serious? Dude GTFOH... Cage Kennlyz? Really brah? Dude sounds like a whiny b*tch, and that's really what you bump???
> 
> Your *** is stuck in 1990. Nobody f*cking listens to that style sh*t you linked anymore. It's *played the f-ck out* and it has been for a few decades now. ROFLMAO
> 
> BTW Juicy J is a legend in the game. **** your sh-t dude.


hey **** you. just cause you listen to sucky fake gangster rappers. Cage is whiny? why is that? He's versatile with insane flow and delivery, he's been killing **** since like 1988 and your sub par everyday sounding ***** rappers aren't a match for someone on Def Jux with the likes of El-P. please don't bring your bull**** here, he is not "a legend in the game" you silly screw up HAHAHA, three 6 mafia are OK and that's all.

And yeah i bump cage, ****ing every day man. He got mad love from everyone, kid was spitting mad frees at like 15... Agent Orange is one of the rawest hip hop tracks from 2000 onwards


----------



## Aquisse

calling a rapper whiny cause they write REAL **** about themself instead of putting on this tough guy front. pfftt.. anyways..

and this aint a front. Cage was out his mind at this time.


----------



## cloud90

Aquisse said:


> hey **** you. just cause you listen to sucky fake gangster rappers. Cage is whiny? why is that? He's versatile with insane flow and delivery, he's been killing **** since like 1988 and your sub par everyday sounding ***** rappers aren't a match for someone on Def Jux with the likes of El-P. please don't bring your bull**** here, he is not "a legend in the game" you silly screw up HAHAHA, three 6 mafia are OK and that's all.
> 
> And yeah i bump cage, ****ing every day man. He got mad love from everyone, kid was spitting mad frees at like 15... Agent Orange is one of the rawest hip hop tracks from 2000 onwards


Aquisse go home, No one wants to hear that dusty boring **** no more! 
lol


----------



## Aquisse

pls. no one wants to hear your washed up commercialized bull**** rappers more like. you know, the one's that work for the industry and chat about how great they are.


----------



## cloud90

Aquisse said:


> pls. no one wants to hear your washed up commercialized bull**** rappers more like. you know, the one's that work for the industry and chat about how great they are.


which explains why drake, wayne, kendrick, ross, kanye, & a few other that super commercilized still the only one left in the hiphop music industry still moving millions? nah man... ppl want to hear it a lot more then that ****.


----------



## cloud90




----------



## Aquisse

cloud90 said:


> which explains why drake, wayne, kendrick, ross, kanye, & a few other that super commercilized still the only one left in the hiphop music industry still moving millions? nah man... ppl want to hear it a lot more then that ****.


I have no idea what this even means. Be more coherent when you make a point... all those artists suck though. try again


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

Aquisse said:


> hey **** you. just cause you listen to sucky fake gangster rappers. Cage is whiny? why is that? He's versatile with insane flow and delivery, he's been killing **** since like 1988 and your sub par everyday sounding ***** rappers aren't a match for someone on Def Jux with the likes of El-P. please don't bring your bull**** here, he is not "a legend in the game" you silly screw up HAHAHA, three 6 mafia are OK and that's all.
> 
> And yeah i bump cage, ****ing every day man. He got mad love from everyone, kid was spitting mad frees at like 15... Agent Orange is one of the rawest hip hop tracks from 2000 onwards


So he's been making music since 1988... almost three f*cking decades now, and he's not relevant because? GTFOH loool

The sh*t you listen to is garbage.



Aquisse said:


> And yeah i bump cage, ****ing every day man. He got mad love from *everyone*


Who is this "everyone"? What, his 5 fans? LMFAO


----------



## sebastian1




----------



## Life Aint No Joke

*Aquisse*, I just listened to some of that Cage Kennylz sh*t you linked. Just to give you the benefit of the doubt. Wow, are you stupid? His flow and delivery is not "insane". His lyrics are *half-a$$ed* at best (I can see why he never made a career out his music), and I mean if you want to mention beats... Well, let's just not go there. *Please*, let's not. It isn't necessary.

The only thing he has on anybody is his "originality" as you put it, but then again, not very many rappers end up in mental institutes so yeah... Idk what to say about that, lol.

That sh*t you linked get's no shine because it sucks *** brah. If you want some lyrical type sh*t, let me put you on some Logic MD. If u want to hear something that rides, peep some of that trap sh*t coming out of chicago. That sh*t you linked though? GTFOH
*
EDIT:* Brah if you want to act all higher than thou n sh*t, at least be bumping some good sh*t. I don't know what the **** that is you linked.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Life Aint No Joke said:


> *Aquisse*, I just listened to some of that Cage Kennylz sh*t you linked. Just to give you the benefit of the doubt. Wow, are you stupid? His flow and delivery is not "insane". His lyrics are *half-a$$ed* at best (I can see why he never made a career out his music), and I mean if you want to mention beats... Well, let's just not go there. *Please*, let's not. It isn't necessary.
> 
> The only thing he has on anybody is his "originality" as you put it, but then again, not very many rappers end up in mental institutes so yeah... Idk what to say about that, lol.
> 
> That sh*t you linked get's no shine because it sucks *** brah. If you want some lyrical type sh*t, let me put you on some Logic MD. If u want to hear something that rides, peep some of that trap sh*t coming out of chicago. That sh*t you linked though? GTFOH
> *
> EDIT:* Brah if you want to act all higher than thou n sh*t, at least be bumping some good sh*t. I don't know what the **** that is you linked.


^This dude speaks the truth. Logic is cold as f***.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Acquisse, wanna know why even some of the most intelligent and nerdiest of people listen to gangsta rap/trap music sometimes? Because it SOUNDS good. If you're listening to music that doesn't even sound good, then you're just wasting your time. Music is supposed to be pleasing to the ear. If you're a lyrical rapper and you can't make your **** sound good you might as well write poetry.


----------



## cloud90

Action Bronson >>>>>Cage 
White ghostface killa


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

Ty Dolla $ign is that dude

"That's yo b*tch; she my b*tch too
She let the homie in too
N*ggas be cuffin, while they b*tches f*ckin 
My n*gga that ain't nothing new
I'm the n*gga that yo chic come to when she want to cheat on you
I'd probably be trippin too, but I got more b*tches than you."

--That sh*t goes so hard, it actually caught me in the feels.






The rumble in the lows got a n*gga hype. Gives sh*t that ominous feel when you in the whip.


----------



## cloud90

^ Wiz been killing all his verses recently.

That boy drake going in, Dropping 4-5 songs in a day. Summer take over confirmed.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

^^^ they all ride. Pretty refreshing to hear Drake over that migos track tho


----------



## Akhilleus

Eminem is about to release a new album this year

this is a freestyle he dropped a week ago in his radio station (Shade45).


----------



## extremly

Aquisse said:


> I have no idea what this even means. Be more coherent when you make a point... all those artists suck though. try again


Saying Kanye West and Kendrick Lamar suck is kind of embarrassing isn't it?


----------



## extremly

That track at 1:18 is hot as hell... goddamn if only jigga man would release it...


----------



## cloud90

vyz693 said:


> Eminem is about to release a new album this year
> 
> this is a freestyle he dropped a week ago in his radio station (Shade45).


Hopefully this not a refection on how the album will be. One of his friends need to coach this dude on how to pick good beats.

Wish he would get on **** like this more often.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

cloud90 said:


> Hopefully this not a refection on how the album will be. One of his friends need to coach this dude on how to pick good beats.
> 
> Wish he would get on **** like this more often.


I forgot just how ill that freestyle was.


----------



## retracekim

Drake has progressively got worse because he's appealing to what the label wants. 

Why has no one told me about this thread yet?


----------



## Mousey9

Lol at the last couple pages, I had no idea what trap music was before. Personally, super old school and trap are equally meh to me.
I can appreciate the ones that have a good beat tho


----------



## Aquisse

the stupidity of people in this thread is overwhelming.


----------



## Aquisse

extremly said:


> Saying Kanye West and Kendrick Lamar suck is kind of embarrassing isn't it?


prove me wrong. Kanye had a few good tracks but most of it sucks. Kendrick Lamar is just overrted AF... that dry flow and ridiculously ****e lyrics are offputting, not to mention how every beat he uses sounds exactly the same.


----------



## Aquisse




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

This dude is still at it lmao.

Acquisse, have you even listened to one of Kendrick's albums or did you just peep a couple of his singles on youtube? To say that all his beats sound the same is just ignorant af.


----------



## cybernaut

MobiusX said:


> yeah, it's one of my favorites also, my favorite Nas and AZ song is Mo Money Mo Murder, check out this song I just uploaded it


That's another hot song too! Nas and AZ did some greats tracks together. I'm also going to sub to your channel btw.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

InfiniteBlaze said:


> This dude is still at it lmao.
> 
> Acquisse, have you even listened to one of Kendrick's albums or did you just peep a couple of his singles on youtube? To say that all his beats sound the same is just ignorant af.


Disregard aquisse. Dude is stupid.


----------



## Aquisse

InfiniteBlaze said:


> This dude is still at it lmao.
> 
> Acquisse, have you even listened to one of Kendrick's albums or did you just peep a couple of his singles on youtube? To say that all his beats sound the same is just ignorant af.


I've listened to maybe 10 tracks, if a rapper can't hook me from that i'm not wasting my time listening to more of his ****. So you admit his singles on youtube are wack? but that's his music, so he must be pretty wack. I don't give a **** tbh, there's tonnes of better mc's.

P.s my name is right there, spelling it wrong is fairly hard to do so well done.


----------



## Aquisse

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Disregard aquisse. Dude is stupid.


you don't have to tell him what to do. i like how you're all licking each others asses because I said trap and a few mainstream rappers were bad lolll.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

Aquisse said:


> you don't have to tell him what to do. i like how you're all licking each others asses because I said trap and a few mainstream rappers were bad lolll.


Licking asses? :| What? I don't even... Keep your fantasies out of this, yeah?

Little broddie, we're ragging on you cus *nobody* listens to that sh*t you posted, and you trying to talk sh*t.


----------



## cloud90

Aquisse said:


> prove me wrong. Kanye had a few good tracks but most of it sucks. *Kendrick Lamar is just overrted AF... that dry flow and ridiculously ****e lyrics are offputting, not to mention how every beat he uses sounds exactly the same.*


Too Far....
Pretty sure Kendrick>>>>Anyone you listed

GKMC is hiphop album of the year.


----------



## Aquisse

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Licking asses? :| What? I don't even... Keep your fantasies out of this, yeah?
> 
> Little broddie, we're ragging on you cus *nobody* listens to that sh*t you posted, and you trying to talk sh*t.


because 2/3 people on a social anxiety forum don't listen to what i posted that means no one does now? mhm.. okay man.

Listened to those kendrick Lamar links btw, the first one was mediocre and the other two were ****, is THAT the best you've got? LOL. you just don't look very hard for hip hop do you. what do you see in that? it's just boring...

You have a few good rappers in the States still you are just hyping about the wrong ones.

wtf is that annoying effect going on with his voice as well rofl.

PLUS - 2nd link, he uses an instrumental like that and STILL sounds offbeat HAHAHA.


----------



## Aquisse

Hip hop needs imagination, see, like this... a beat/hook taken from a japanese horror movie, real experiences, multisyllables, imagery and depth in their rhymes. Rather than Kendrick going. "ayo *****, yo *****, check me out yo *****, yo *****. I push the gas on the Mercedes, *****, came in this game with a Rolie chain, and a dream" NO ONE CARES ABOUT THAT ****.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Aquisse said:


> Hip hop needs imagination, see, like this... a beat/hook taken from a japanese horror movie, real experiences, multisyllables, imagery and depth in their rhymes. Rather than Kendrick going. "ayo *****, yo *****, check me out yo *****, yo *****. I push the gas on the Mercedes, *****, came in this game with a Rolie chain, and a dream" NO ONE CARES ABOUT THAT ****.


You just proved you don't actually listen to the lyrics when you listen to music or else you'd know that Kendrick is far deeper than that. Fool you don't listen to music you just skim through it.

also, you obviously don't know what good flow and delivery are. Those rappers aren't well known because their delivery ****ing sucks.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Akhilleus

brazilian rap


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

Holy ****, aquisse, I hope you don't act like this in real life.


----------



## Mandei

Check this out.




the best **** i've ever seen


----------



## Aquisse

Mandei said:


> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best **** i've ever seen


why have i not seen this haha. rawest line up EVER


----------



## cybernaut

Eazy-E & 2Pac mixes


----------



## D1r7H3rp3z

Favorite song from Tyler, the Creator.


----------



## MobiusX

christian hip hop


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Mur

Chill song


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Life Aint No Joke




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Mur




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Notus said:


>


....Either that isn't the DMX I know or his voice somehow changed drastically in 5 years.


----------



## Mur

InfiniteBlaze said:


> ....Either that isn't the DMX I know or his voice somehow changed drastically in 5 years.


Lol, yeah....he sounds a lot different in this song. His style and voice changed a lot between this and 4, 3, 2, 1 and his Ruff Ryder days.


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## Life Aint No Joke

Not really hip hop, but it's all good. I'm sure some of yall might fck with this.

White girl put me on this dude, party next door. His sh*t bumps. Supposedly got signed with Drake or some sh*t? IDK...

Tracks take a little while to get the vibe goin btw.


----------



## Mur




----------



## Elad

magna carta holy grail pretty good, a lot better than that **** yeezus






hnnnnng.

full album out, shouldnt be hard to find


----------



## dal user

i cant be the only one that listens to mobb deep in this thread?






im hooked on their music because of their beat selection and raw lyrics


----------



## Aquisse

^ Nop 

I still think this is better than part 2.


----------



## cloud90

Kevin Gates Album is hard.
Dude coming for Future's spot :yes


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Mousey9




----------



## EverydayBattle

August 13, 2013

This compilation / group album is that classic underground style!


----------



## EverydayBattle

This is the funniest rap song / video of the year!






But on the real, this band is hardcore hiphop as hell! Murs & Bad Brains


----------



## EverydayBattle

Aquisse said:


> trap isn't hip hop. And all of those are terrible... why would you choose to go for rappers who suck so bad? it's insulting to those who actually put thought in their rhymes.


Amen! One wouldn't call Rock "country" simply because of the use of guitars. lol. Not trying to spam, but here's a few more hot joints for everyone.


----------



## No Limit




----------



## MiMiK

some Lauryn Hill!!! :clap


----------



## cloud90




----------



## Mur

No chopped and screwed songs?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Notus said:


> No chopped and screwed songs?


I personally find chopped and screwed music to be terrible 99% of the time.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Mur

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I personally find chopped and screwed music to be terrible 99% of the time.


When you're _sober_ maybe, there's a lot of good chopped and screwed stuff out there, it really comes down to personal preference in the end though..... It also depends on how well the chopping and screwing is done, there's a lot of half-assed chopped and screwd videos on YT. On a side note I wonder how many people on here are even aware of "chopped and screwed" music."


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

Squad


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

What y'all know about Rakim tho?


----------



## Valtron

LOVE this.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## D1r7H3rp3z

If Doris isn't going to be the album of the year, then I don't know what is.


----------



## cloud90

Notus said:


> When you're _sober_ maybe, there's a lot of good chopped and screwed stuff out there, it really comes down to personal preference in the end though..... It also depends on how well the chopping and screwing is done, there's a lot of half-assed chopped and screwd videos on YT. On a side note I wonder how many people on here are even aware of "chopped and screwed" music.


It's cool after a blunt.


----------



## MiMiK

Lords of the Underground!!!


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

This sh*t a banger... I'm just honest :teeth


----------



## cloud90

Life Aint No Joke said:


> This sh*t a banger... I'm just honest :teeth


He should've made this the single


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

cloud90 said:


> He should've made this the single


Ahh yeah that sh*t goes too. That bass tho >>>


----------



## cloud90




----------



## Life Aint No Joke

cloud90 said:


>


That was the sh*t that got me on Cole back in 2010


----------



## hypestyle

hopefully folks got to check out the Kings of the Mic tour this summer, with LL Cool J, Ice Cube, Public Enemy and De La Soul-- more tours should be done like this.

http://hiphopgods.rapstation.com/news/kings.of.the.mic.tour.review

http://hiphopgods.rapstation.com/news/kings.of.the.mic.diary.part.three


----------



## cloud90

Kendrick Just spit the best verse of the year....My god, dude a animal.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

cloud90 said:


> Kendrick Just spit the best verse of the year....My god, dude a animal.


mofos going crazy over that king of NY line.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

All those people he dissed...someone is gonna come at kendrick.


----------



## cloud90

I don't see no one topping it tbh. Even if they come with a good diss, It'll be pretty hard to sound better then kendrick verse. It's going to be someone from NY for that line, but those NY (lyrical) are rappers lame now cept for nas. Joeybadass can rap too but he's boring.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

cloud90 said:


> I don't see no one topping it tbh. Even if they come with a good diss, It'll be pretty hard to sound better then kendrick verse. It's going to be someone from NY for that line, but those NY (lyrical) are rappers lame now cept for nas. Joeybadass can rap too but he's boring.


Yeah, if Nas gets offended Kendrick is over. However, I don't see that happening. Nas is pretty chill these days.


----------



## Elad

cloud90 said:


> Kendrick Just spit the best verse of the year....My god, dude a animal.


album leaked yet?


----------



## Winds

Kendrick threw down the gauntlet on that track. After first trying to piece together a few struggle bars, I can imagine a couple rappers giving up, and entering into hiding hoping this will blow over.


----------



## inerameia

Wish I could party and bullsht.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Lupe with some new heat


----------



## Jesuszilla

I really like Lupe and Joell response can't wait to see what other rappers come out with.


----------



## cloud90

Haha kendrick got these irrelevant *****s and rappers that switched styles coming out


----------



## cloud90

Lupe Fiasco SLR 3 coming soon..
Joe Budden "Control" Kendrick Diss coming soon too.
Asap Ferg's Trap Lord Leaked.
Earl Sweatshirt's Doris Leaked. 
Eminem Single "Survival" dropped. 
Lil Wayne claim Dedication 5 Mixtape dropping in about 10 days.

Hiphop gettin guud again. Songs dropping like crazy

Em- Survival 
Not a fan, but it'll do numbers.


__
https://soundcloud.com/shadyrecords%2Feminem-survival

.
.
.Bone thugs killed this. Thought they fell off


----------



## jealousisjelly

people are going crazy over that kendrick lamar verse.. even Hitler






joell ortiz response pretty badass





this one too





and lupe's...


----------



## cloud90




----------



## hypestyle

Re: Kendrick--

As long as the responses are kept on wax/mp3, so be it. But hip-hop doesn't need any more literal wars.


----------



## WhoDey85

I used to goof around with this guy at a minimum wage job years and years ago. Wow our lives couldn't have gone any more in the opposite direction.
It still cracks me up seeing his videos though.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

cloud90 said:


> Asap Ferg's Trap Lord Leaked.


Most the album bangers. Damn near every beat just sounds stupid in the whip.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

For something different...






Maybe skip to 1 minute in.


----------



## cloud90

Big Sean's Albums is trash as expected...


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

Am I the only one that's been sleeping on dizzy wright?

You a lame if you can't vibe to the first one.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## cloud90

Drake's nothing was the same album gonna be a problem.


----------



## Shynobi

Any Charles Hamilton Fans?


----------



## cloud90

^ lol'd.

Can't believe i used to listen to that lame joke in pink lavalamp days. 
The beat to "brooklyn girls" was great tho , On some kanye ****.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## hypestyle

Shynobi said:


> Any Charles Hamilton Fans?


has he ever put out a proper studio album? I get lost-- and aggravated-- in this current era of people promoting themselves almost exclusively with mixtapes and "leaks" that you have to be an Internet detective to find or already be on some mailing list.


----------



## Shynobi

cloud90 said:


> ^ lol'd.
> 
> Can't believe i used to listen to that lame joke in pink lavalamp days.
> The beat to "brooklyn girls" was great tho , On some kanye ****.





hypestyle said:


> has he ever put out a proper studio album? I get lost-- and aggravated-- in this current era of people promoting themselves almost exclusively with mixtapes and "leaks" that you have to be an Internet detective to find or already be on some mailing list.


I think his online antics puts people off listening to his mix tapes.
He only has two albums - The Pink Lavalamp and This Perfect Life.
Worth while mix tapes to listen to - It's Charles Hamilton, Intervention and Well isn't This Awkward.


----------



## thirdcoming

Ah hip hop, I used to be a big fan, simply cannot listen to the crap that is being put out right now. I know it's all about taste, but I just shrug when people talk to me about Kendrick Lamar, seriously dude's wack lol


----------



## cloud90

thirdcoming said:


> Ah hip hop, I used to be a big fan, simply cannot listen to the crap that is being put out right now. I know it's all about taste,* but I just shrug when people talk to me about Kendrick Lamar, seriously dude's wack lol*












People will never admit it out of pure respect. But If you put Story telling & emotion aspect to the side he rap better then pac, em, & most of the rappers overpraise.....More versatile style, Much Better flow.

There's probably not 1 bad kendrick verse out there.. "collard greens" is his most average verse and he still murdered the hell out that because the flow.


----------



## thirdcoming

cloud90 said:


> People will never admit it out of pure respect. But If you put Story telling & emotion aspect to the side he rap better then pac, em, & most of the rappers overpraise.....More versatile style, Much Better flow.
> 
> There's probably not 1 bad kendrick verse out there.. "collard greens" is his most average verse and he still murdered the hell out that because the flow.


I have his album and wasn't impressed at all with it. I didn't like any song. If you like him more power to you. Maybe I'm just sick of hip hop as a whole, I'm even have a hard time listening to the old stuff I like


----------



## hypestyle

Eminem's new "marshall mathers LP 2" is due this fall. Executive produced by Dr. Dre & Rick Rubin. I hope that Rick Rubin himself actually produces some songs on this, or is he just a 'consultant' like on Kanye's recent album. We'll see. Rick Rubin needs to reach back to a "classic school" rapper/group and produce some 'comeback' albums for them like he has done over the years for different personalities like Johnny Cash, Neil Diamond, Mick Jagger, Kid Rock, Dixie Chicks, etc.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

The Em song is


----------



## cloud90

Lol'd em "Berzerk" song is 1/10. This dude should retire. Swear this dude have the worst selection for beats. His audience & teens in the suburbs will eat it up though, no doubt.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

cloud90 said:


> Lol'd em "Berzerk" song is 1/10. This dude should retire. Swear this dude have the worst selection for beats. His audience & teens in the suburbs will eat it up though, no doubt.


I'm his target audience and I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Am I the only one that's been sleeping on dizzy wright?
> 
> You a lame if you can't vibe to the first one.


Dizzy is dope as ****.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

cloud90 said:


> Lol'd em "Berzerk" song is 1/10. This dude should retire. Swear this dude have the worst selection for beats. His audience & teens in the suburbs will eat it up though, no doubt.


If it's any indication of what the album will sound like, then I'm not excited for this at all.

I don't like how some rappers nowadays are trying so hard to distance their **** from hip hop as much as possible. Yeah you had R&B and soul samples back then but they made their **** sound hip-hop. This would be a straight up rock song if not for the rapping.


----------



## cloud90

Fire


----------



## BeautifulRuin

cool thread.


----------



## cloud90




----------



## cloud90

Coke-Cane like, Coke's cripple.
I Pimp my ride, My ride ho-ing
Im so high i left earh & met venus & serena :yes


----------



## metamorphosis




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I'm usually not the type to like super happy sounding **** but this is dope as ****.


----------



## dal user

some uk hip hop/rap here


----------



## cloud90

2 Chainz Album leaked it. All chainz lines are cringe worthy now but it'll bump in the whip...

Drake & Wayne killed this ****

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/2-chainz-i-do-it-song.1572688.html


----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## marcv2013

Hey guys! Check out my version of crooked smile ! 



Subscribe to your fellow SA rapper!


----------



## cloud90

Took a Philadelphia rapper to show these outdated NY n****s how to make respond sound good lol...Drake's Kendrick responds should be coming


----------



## TobeyJuarez

One word and an acronym.... Big mudafokin krit...


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Jadakiss and Juelz santana;Ace Hood; Fab; DJPrimier:


----------



## cloud90

Macklemore gained some respect from me for putting this as a single


----------



## CopadoMexicano

styles P ft Jadakiss-Redeye":


----------



## metamorphosis

Old Skool


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Nas-Made You Look: 




Styles P-Hater Love:


----------



## jealousisjelly




----------



## jealousisjelly

metamorphosis said:


> Old Skool


BIG L THE GOAT


----------



## jealousisjelly

today is the anniversary of 2pacs death!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Styles P-Super Gangster:


----------



## BeautifulRuin

pumped for drake's new album


----------



## metamorphosis

jealousisjelly said:


> BIG L THE GOAT


Big L- R.I.P.


----------



## jealousisjelly

BeautifulRuin said:


> pumped for drake's new album


BAN

j/k


----------



## jealousisjelly

metamorphosis said:


> Big L- R.I.P.


jealous is jelly!


----------



## dal user




----------



## Aquisse

^ nice. sbtv seem to be involving a lot of better mc's lately


----------



## marcv2013

Another new song by me.


----------



## MiMiK

all i wanna do is zomma zoom zoom zoom in a bomm boomm! :clap


----------



## marcv2013

A super chill song i created today


----------



## cloud90

Why no one listening to the Drake New Album or MMG leak like the rest of the internet? :sus
SAS taste in hiphop is weird as **** lol


----------



## jealousisjelly

cloud90 said:


> Why no one listening to the Drake New Album or MMG leak like the rest of the world? :sus
> SAS taste in hiphop is weird... Mainstream haters or "try hard to be different's" im guessing...


we're haters if we don't like mainstream rap? or if we don't like what everyone else does?? imo drake and mmg are **** that's all there is to it


----------



## cloud90

jealousisjelly said:


> we're haters if we don't like mainstream rap? or if we don't like what everyone else does?? imo drake and mmg are **** that's all there is to it


 Not haters. Ppl who hate mainstream & make sure they hate it just because it's popular. I just find it funny how every forum talking drake, mmg or whatever album that's current in music at the time but sas be on some different stuff.

Seems like the only good album most ppl on SAS liked was Kendricks since i've been here lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Lil Scrappy- Money In the bank :


----------



## OhdearP




----------



## marcv2013

Im super super proud of this song! If you're going to listen to one of my songs this is it! Give it a listen


----------



## CopadoMexicano

EightBall and MJG-Bring It Back ft Young Dro-


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

http://fashionably-early.com/2013/09/23/chamillionaire-dont-shoot/


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Styles P- Where the angels sleep:


----------



## jealousisjelly

cloud90 said:


> I just find it funny how every forum talking drake, mmg or whatever album that's current in music at the time but sas be on some different stuff.


that doesn't make them good and that doesn't make u right... no ones right its just a persons opinion on what music is good

just accept different strokes for different folks!


----------



## cloud90

Nicki murdered these 

I know that pop money good but if she made a whole mixtape of hood trap music like this there will be no room for questioning from ppl claiming bull**** like angle haze, lil Kim, or Azealia Banks more entertaining versatile rappers.


----------



## jealousisjelly

^^ btw remy ma is the GOAT female emcee


----------



## cloud90

jealousisjelly said:


> ^^ btw remy ma is the GOAT female emcee


Lmao!
Idk I think nicki is way better. She just won't get recognized for it because she clowns, uses that weak big sean flow on singles, and put out music that'll make money rather then show her skills. She only snaps rarely like in In "kanye-monster".

But nah nicki proved she can kill most of these dudes on tracks ...jay z, wayne, fab and all..


----------



## jealousisjelly

cloud90 said:


> Lmao!


now i have to question your judgement even more


----------



## Zerix

Sick mixxxxx kidzzzzz


----------



## cloud90

jealousisjelly said:


> now i have to question your judgement even more


 She's wan't even the full package & versatile enough.. Not saying that's shes trash because she's not. She Just can't jump on ANY track about ANYTHING and rap anyway, She never had lasting potential. See what im saying? At the end of the day Nicki will make more of an impact then any female rapper and has more appeal in music then any to be considered the GOAT. Those are Just facts....

That's with any rapper. Honestly there's are only a handful of Chameleon‎'s in the rap game who can change (or has changed) with any trend or style and NEVER lose their spot and that's Kanye West, Drake, Nicki, Wayne, Jay z, Kendrick, & Future (extreamly below average at rapping/flowing, but He can touch every area & a good song writer). Throw nas in there too for the ability to vividly story tell about anything.


----------



## jealousisjelly

quality over quanity.. and popularity

plus nicki cant rhyme bilingual (i dont think she can i haven't heard enough of her to know)


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Deltron 2 is what's bumping in my car and headphones right now. 13 years since the first and still creative as ****. Dope.


----------



## hypestyle

how much did Dan the Automator produce on this? Does Prince Paul have a presence?


----------



## MobiusX

read a book about near death experiences, everything he describes is exactly what is described by those who experience NDE's


----------



## Mousey9

You guys might not be into these types of remix but personally, I love them.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

My name is my name is sounding like album of the year right now.

Stream the whole thing here: https://myspace.com/pushatmusic/music/album/my-name-is-my-name-19238641?play=1


----------



## ManOfFewWords

hypestyle said:


> how much did Dan the Automator produce on this? Does Prince Paul have a presence?


Dan produced the whole thing. No PP.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

My internet was down for a couple weeks, so I'm finally catching up. NP Drake. I may change my choice for AOTY.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I just mass dled some ****.

terrace martin - 3chordfold
ka - the night's gambit
no malice - hear ye him
juicy j - stay trippy
danny brown - old
meek mill - dreamchasers 3
pusha t - mnimn
drake - nwts

#muziknight


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## ryancc

Old is so ridiculous. Im loving it.


----------



## Zerix

infamous93 said:


> You guys might not be into these types of remix but personally, I love them.


YES!!! Finally someone with alike ears  Dis right here is so fresh... I cannot believe I have not heard this mix yet or can't recall, cause like you I love when others re-create and restore the energy of the original as if it's brand new again!

SONG OF THE DAY. Cant Stop Wont Stop

:clap


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## foe

ManOfFewWords said:


> Dan produced the whole thing. No PP.


I think they broke up after the second HBMS project. I'll have to check out Deltron 2 when I have a chance.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

I'm seeing a lack of bangers...

Let me put the lil homies on something that rides


----------



## SS616

Anyone been listening to Nipseys new tape, Crenshaw. Or games Operation kill everything.


----------



## SS616

U want a banger,






Riding around with this blasting in the car is awesome.


----------



## SS616

Embedding fail ^^






Or


----------



## SS616

ManOfFewWords said:


> My name is my name is sounding like album of the year right now.
> 
> Stream the whole thing here: https://myspace.com/pushatmusic/music/album/my-name-is-my-name-19238641?play=1


Have u checked out Danny Browns new album Old


----------



## dachickmagnet

Here's something of mine


----------



## cloud90

This how future used to sound back in 04. Mind=blown lol






And yes Olds is pretty good , Feelin it


----------



## Elad

been pretty disappointed with most albums this year but My Name is My Name.. hnng.. much better than NWTS and other efforts.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Better than his last 2 bowel movements.


----------



## Tokztero

I had to take them down cause they were inappropriate for this forum.


----------



## SS616

Keefs new tape sucks.


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

ManOfFewWords said:


> Better than his last 2 bowel movements.


I actually really like his flow in this.

Not the kind of Em I expected but it's a solid track.


----------



## dachickmagnet

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I actually really like his flow in this.
> 
> Not the kind of Em I expected but it's a solid track.


Sick flow and wordplay and the rest but I hate the title. Like, why take the kanye route on it. Kanye is the type of guy to name songs that. 'I am god', he ****ing sucked in that song too.


----------



## SS616

Anyone watch the Nardwuar videos, Pharell, Danny Brown and his Curren$y ones are the best id say. Allthough his others are great. LoL at Nas though he could not take a joke.





 Nardwuar vs Kendrick Lamar





 Nardwuar vs Riff Raff





 Nardwuar vs Hopsin





 Nardwuar vs Ghostface Killah





 Nardwuar vs Wacka


----------



## SS616

Bonus Tracks
17. Baby
18. Desperation
19. Groundhog Day
20. Beautiful Pain
21. Wicked Ways/Silence/Ken (skit)
22. Wicked Ways
23. Ken (skit)


----------



## SS616

Anyone listened to Cam'Rons Ghetto heaven.


----------



## cloud90

SS616 said:


> Anyone watch the Nardwuar videos, Pharell, Danny Brown and his Curren$y ones are the best id say. Allthough his others are great. LoL at Nas though he could not take a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nardwuar vs Kendrick Lamar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nardwuar vs Riff Raff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nardwuar vs Hopsin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nardwuar vs Ghostface Killah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nardwuar vs Wacka


Yeah watch nardwuar all the time. 
Curren$y, Wayne , & riff raff is probably my favs. Dudes be so stoned that they say the funniest **** naturally. Going to have to watch danny's, Another funny dude.

Nardwuar: Little Wayne what kinds of food you like?
Wayne: Pu$$y........ I don't eat alligators or anything natural normal ppl don't eat, I don't fuk with all of that sh*t. :lol


----------



## SS616

cloud90 said:


> Yeah watch nardwuar all the time.
> Curren$y, Wayne , & riff raff is probably my favs. Dudes be so stoned that they say the funniest **** naturally. Going to have to watch danny's, Another funny dude.
> 
> Nardwuar: Little Wayne what kinds of food you like?
> Wayne: Pu$$y........ I don't eat alligators or anything natural normal ppl don't eat, I don't fuk with all of that sh*t. :lol


Yeah they are awesome, also mellowHypes is funny, Hodgy Beats is really high and Nardwuar gives him a bacon flavored waffle, then some baconaise and he eats it together. His face is hilarious he looks so high and munchied. Dannys is awesome he just a natrualy funny guy.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Thread needs more grimy hip hop


----------



## SS616

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Thread needs more grimy hip hop


Big L The Legend R.I.P





Biggie & Meth


----------



## SS616

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Thread needs more grimy hip hop


Have you listened to Lil Durk's tape Signed the streets. Another " Chiraq " native.


----------



## SS616

Gucci & Rich Homie Quan









Anyone listening?? Guwop:teeth:boogie


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

SS616 said:


> Have you listened to Lil Durk's tape Signed the streets. Another " Chiraq " native.


Not yet


----------



## cloud90

Anyone ****s with rockie Fresh from MMG? Or Kevin Gates?
Dudes mixtapes are really good

Too bad that Young Money Deal didn't work for gates dude goes hard on every song.


----------



## Mousey9

^ Bloodstream is pretty good

Recently found out that Binary Star dropped an album this year after a 10+ year hiatus. Not as good as their earlier stuff but that can be said to anyone.

Masters of the Universe is still one of my favourite album.


----------



## cloud90

Strong crews bruh


----------



## cloud90




----------



## marcv2013

hear my new song! Got a faster flow

__
https://soundcloud.com/chironmusic%2Fthe-funk-prod-by-sun-yehoshua


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Anyone here **** with Denzel Curry?


----------



## dal user




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## hypestyle

http://hiphopgods.rapstation.com/news/deltron.3030.concert

Deltron 3030 has a new album out and they are on tour now. Check it out. My concert review here. Spread the word. I'm available for album reviews, liner notes, press kits.


----------



## Elad

MMLP 2 leaked

dl links: http://standard.rapideo.pl/8904039/db4c0373435930fb34a372d17ff539f939cc5c0b/Eminem_2013.zip

(WMA Format) http://www.sharebeast.com/9nu3w9s2e9c9

(MP3 Format) http://uploaded.net/file/dcqbi8gz

not expecting much from this, heh.

edit; already not feeling it  dont know why I even get my hopes up anymore

edit2; grows on you quickly, so much better with better headphones


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Stronger Than I Was uke


----------



## ManOfFewWords

TES > MMLP > SSLP > Infinite > Relapse > MMLP2 > Encore > Recovery


----------



## Elad

ManOfFewWords said:


> TES > MMLP > SSLP > Infinite > Relapse > MMLP2 > Encore > Recovery


sslp > mmlp > tes

Rest is pretty sucks now outside of the few 8 mile tracks and such. SSLP was the best *rap* album though, imo. After that it was a lot more singing hooks and less rapping.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Elad said:


> sslp > mmlp > tes
> 
> Rest is pretty sucks now outside of the few 8 mile tracks and such. SSLP was the best *rap* album though, imo. After that it was a lot more singing hooks and less rapping.


That was my top three order when I was in high school and college. I think my preference changed over time. But yea after that, it gets pretty grim. Although I enjoyed most of relapse, despite the accent. Em on the Bad Meets Evil album and the song "Forever" was probably the best he sounded post-8 mile.


----------



## WhoDey85

Prepare yourself for the greatest rap of all time....


----------



## dal user




----------



## Callum96

Beautiful:


----------



## cloud90

Kendrick Bodies another beat....As expected






That new Lloyd banks mixtape>>> That piece of **** em released


----------



## Elad

cloud90 said:


> Kendrick Bodies another beat....As expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That new Lloyd banks mixtape>>> That piece of **** em released


 




pls go.


----------



## ryancc

anyone heard this yet?


----------



## cloud90

ryancc said:


> anyone heard this yet?


have do DL, Bronson is nice


----------



## cloud90

Elad said:


> pls go.


 Mehhh......

But my opinion might be biased Im more of a Huge Wayne And Nas Fan. Rather the hood S*** mixed with witty flow wayne brings and lyrics mixed with story telling nas do. When it comes to Em i liked when he was making music like renegade and till i collapse rather then his new stuff. Even though Relapse wasn't that bad as his last album.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

The only song on the album that catches me. Em doesn't sound bad when he actually has decent production.


----------



## Elad

ManOfFewWords said:


> The only song on the album that catches me. Em doesn't sound bad when he actually has decent production.


You still think the album sucks?

I initially cringed at it, but after really hearing the lyrics and what hes saying, all the little MMLP references and such, I think its pretty damn good. Much better than Relapse(accent) and Recovery imo. The bonus tracks made it much better, also the extra CoD track sounds really good.

I guess my feelings on initially hearing it are pretty indicative of rap atm, which every album followed by a bunch of posts saying "GOAT, AOTY" within 10 minutes of release. I think I judged a bit too quickly.. but not Stronger Than I was.. I think that song deserves to be deleted.


----------



## FUBAR

So what are your guys favorite hip-hop/rap songs of 2013 so far?

Here's my top 10:
1. Kendrick Lamar - *****, Don't Kill My Vibe 
2. Big Sean ft. Kendrick Lamar & Jay Electronica - Control
3. Kid Cudi ft. HAIM - Red Eye
4. Drake ft. Majid Jordan - Hold On, We're Going Home
5. Big Sean ft. Lil Wayne & Jhene Aiko - Beware
6. Wale ft. Cee-Lo Green - Gullible 
7. Eminem - Survival
8. Schoolboy Q ft. Kendrick Lamar - Collard Greens
9. Drake - Started From The Bottom
10. Kanye West - Black Skinhead

I've been really digging Big Sean, Kendrick Lamar and Drake this year.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Logic is too ****in sick sometimes.

The rhyme scheme in the first verse is insane.


----------



## ryancc

FUBAR, that first song is not from 2013


----------



## ManOfFewWords

The Eminem Show is probably the best engineered rap album of all time. Back when analog processing still ruled the industry. **** this digital era.


----------



## dal user




----------



## SS616

Flatbush Zombies >>>> Better off dead is one of the best tapes of the year.

If you havn't heard it listen now!!


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

SS616 said:


> Flatbush Zombies >>>> Better off dead is one of the best tapes of the year.
> 
> If you havn't heard it listen now!!


Been on that ... it still bangs though.


----------



## FUBAR

ryancc said:


> FUBAR, that first song is not from 2013


It is released in 2013 tho.


----------



## MiMiK

the pharcyde!


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## googleamiable

good looking inna, i forgot this thread even existed.


----------



## googleamiable




----------



## PlayerOffGames

michael1 said:


>


im glad you were reminded  ...thats a good song


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## cybernaut

Pa' mis hispanohablantes.


----------



## Elad

Hopsin's Knock Madness has finally leaked, just listening now .. think I still prefer RAW.


----------



## cloud90




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Freddie Gibbs is the dopest rapper you never heard of.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

If this song doesn't blow up...


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## cloud90

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Freddie Gibbs is the dopest rapper you never heard of.


Yea He goes hard, but he talks too much about being "real" like he have something to prove and stay in everyone else business and not even on yet.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## dal user

This battle is ****ing insane. Dunno if anyone here is into battle rap?

I dont like dizasters style, he seems like hes on roids or something but he bodied unanymous in this. I cant believe unanymous let diz violate him like that. Its a top battle anyway.


----------



## Tokztero

B O G O T A


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## radisto




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## MiMiK

sick flows over epic beats


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Lacking Serotonin

TROUBLE GO HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No Limit




----------



## No Limit

Would've been perfect without Rick Ross' verse


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## KaoJ




----------



## Lacking Serotonin

KaoJ said:


>


Do you listen to Joe Budden much?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## KaoJ

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Do you listen to Joe Budden much?


Nah, not really, i just looked through his stuff a few days ago and found a few tracks i liked


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

KaoJ said:


> Nah, not really, i just looked through his stuff a few days ago and found a few tracks i liked







This song has the same instrumental as Joe Budden does in one of his Mood Muzik mixtapes, but I can't find it. Joe Budden goes hard I've been listening to him for years. This is my favorite.


----------



## KaoJ

Lacking Serotonin said:


> This is my favorite.


Goes hard!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

*Rip dj screw*


----------



## TopDawgENT

Goes hard,,,,,


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## TopDawgENT

Anyone on that Cilvia demo? Isaiah Rashad aint no joke.


----------



## joked35

Andre Nickatina and Cormega are my favorite rappers. But Cormega is 100% the greatest rapper above all others (my opinion). Also, Slum Village is my favorite group.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## TopDawgENT

Would Nas ever record Illmatic 2


I think Stillmatic qualifys as a sequel to Illmatic. Which was dope & couldn't have come at a better time for Nas.

Illmatic 2 tho...Please don't Nas.


----------



## TopDawgENT

Ab Soul confirmed Black Lip Pastor album is coming soon.


Yess!


----------



## TopDawgENT

TopDawg!


----------



## TopDawgENT

Bought my ticket today. Really nervous about going, but i am sick of letting SA control my life. I will be going alone tho, i just hope i don't stand out or anyone asks why im there myself.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Slippin Jimmy




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## TopDawgENT

Kurupt >>


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## TopDawgENT

Curren$y droppin, The Drive In Theater on valentines. 

Who been on Skeme's new tape Inglewood,,,, Fire!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## TopDawgENT

Lacking Serotonin said:


>


SPM lock up the kids :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Styles P ft Jakdakiss, Sheek Louch, and J-Hood- "lick Shots"-


----------



## TopDawgENT

ilovejapan said:


> What an incredible album! ^


Ever checked Apollo Brown's instrumental album Clouds. Highly recommend.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Free SPM.


----------



## TopDawgENT

lol dude is a child molester. Fu(k him.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Lacking Serotonin

TopDawgENT said:


> lol dude is a child molester. Fu(k him.


You're a *****ing dumb ***. If you knew.. his best friends wife set his *** up. She went to CPS a week later with no physical evidence after the alleged incident happened and couldn't do anything. Maribel was threatening to black mail him and he ignored her.


----------



## TopDawgENT

Set him up for having sex with a 13 year old? getting her pregnant & her having his kid? Or was it for abusing the 9 year old kid that was staying over with his daughter? Or mabye the 14 year old girl?


----------



## TopDawgENT

ilovejapan said:


> Yep, pure awesomeness.


Ive got some ath-m50 headphones paired with a fiio amp. It sounds epic on them. So crisp.


----------



## TopDawgENT

ilovejapan said:


> Nice!
> 
> Have you listened to this? http://mellomusicgroup.bandcamp.com/album/the-reset


Not listened yet, but i will download and give it a listen  There are some really good bandcamp artists that haven't gotten that much exposure. I spend hours on there :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames

100th page!


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Idontgetit

I sip the Dom P, watching Gandhi til I'm charged
Then writing in my book of rhymes, all the words past the margin
To hold the mic I'm throbbin', mechanical movement
Understandable smooth **** that murderers move with
The thief's theme - play me at night, they won't act right
The fiend of hip-hop has got me stuck like a crack pipe


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

*DJ Screw*


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## MiMiK

RandomNobody said:


> Lowkey anyone? this couple tracks are amazing


i posted these before! 

obamanation part 2










 << dirty as ****!


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## TopDawgENT




----------



## Tokztero

I'm digging the beat.


----------



## TopDawgENT

New Onyx joint. Goes HARD!


----------



## googleamiable

for anyone who remembers BENEFIT, who had some dope music out around 15 or so years ago, he's apparantly got a new album coming out soon






2013 song ^ and dope. i'll be hyped if this album turns out to be real

http://www.youtube.com/user/BenefitMusic

http://rapgenius.com/discussions/38422-Benefit-is-back


----------



## TopDawgENT

*Ticket for Schoolboy Q concert came today. *:boogie


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

MiMiK said:


> i posted these before!
> 
> obamanation part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> << dirty as ****!


That Lowkey Obamanation goes hard.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## scooby




----------



## Nathan18

My boy:


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## scooby




----------



## PlayerOffGames

used to get drunk and watch this video :drunk minus the other smilie :hyper


----------



## TopDawgENT

Oxymoron leak better come soon. I cant wait much longer!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

TopDawgENT said:


> Oxymoron leak better come soon. I cant wait much longer!!!


f that ish...pharaoh click baby


----------



## TopDawgENT

inna sense said:


> f that ish...pharaoh click baby


Oxy, album of the year.

Drops in Germany Tuesday, :boogie hook me up :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames

TopDawgENT said:


> Oxy, album of the year.
> 
> Drops in Germany Tuesday, :boogie hook me up :lol


 aw man, ill just listen to it on youtube...ill let you know what i think of the album l << not sure what that is for but ill just post it


----------



## scooby




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## idolizechristinasalgado

Is Kid Cudi hip hop? I like him alot alot


----------



## scooby




----------



## KaoJ




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Lacking Serotonin

idolizechristinasalgado said:


> Is Kid Cudi hip hop? I like him alot alot


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## MiMiK

Fugees!!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## TopDawgENT

charlamagne to funny :lol


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I saw Eminem live in concert last weekend and it was the most awesome, hip hop related night of my life. The whole atmosphere was magic, also during 'lighters' everyone had their lighters up and it was really pretty hehe.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Fangs

Any Juggalos around here?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Eminem-Monster:


----------



## MsFatBooty

So very Me!!! Whats up Yo : D


----------



## TopDawgENT

MsFatBooty said:


> So very Me!!! Whats up Yo : D


Who do u like :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## KaoJ




----------



## TopDawgENT

Anyone have discussions about hiphop? Artists, Albums, Mixtapes etc...

Just seems to be ppl posting videos after videos.


----------



## london101

TopDawgENT said:


> Anyone have discussions about hiphop? Artists, Albums, Mixtapes etc...
> 
> Just seems to be ppl posting videos after videos.


Who do you rate as the best artist on TDE?


----------



## TopDawgENT

london101 said:


> Who do you rate as the best artist on TDE?


Kendrick
Q
Soul
Rock

Although i hate rating them as i enjoy all of them so much, i mean just because Jayrock is at the bottom doesn't mean i don't rate him. They are all great artists.

Isaiah Rashad & SZA are really good aswell, but i will wait till we have heard more from them.

Cilvia Demo was a great project from Rashad, really great infact.

How about u?


----------



## london101

TopDawgENT said:


> Kendrick
> Q
> Soul
> Rock
> 
> Although i hate rating them as i enjoy all of them so much, i mean just because Jayrock is at the bottom doesn't mean i don't rate him. They are all great artists.
> 
> Isaiah Rashad & SZA are really good aswell, but i will wait till we have heard more from them.
> 
> Cilvia Demo was a great project from Rashad, really great infact.
> 
> How about u?


Yeah Kendrick is probably my favourite but you are right they are all very different artists. The reason is say Kendrick is because he is so versatile as an artist. They all make good music though and can actually spit. I'm liking Isaiah Rashad too.


----------



## TopDawgENT

london101 said:


> Yeah Kendrick is probably my favourite but you are right they are all very different artists. The reason is say Kendrick is because he is so versatile as an artist. They all make good music though and can actually spit. I'm liking Isaiah Rashad too.


Yeah Kendrick is really something else, not to go all "stan".

Have u checked Oxymoron Q's new album. Released yesterday, its a pretty solid album, there are a few tracks im not overly crazy about, but the im feeling the majority of them.


----------



## london101

TopDawgENT said:


> Yeah Kendrick is really something else, not to go all "stan".
> 
> Have u checked Oxymoron Q's new album. Released yesterday, its a pretty solid album, there are a few tracks im not overly crazy about, but the im feeling the majority of them.


Yeah, same here there are a few tracks i don't like still its a lot better than most current rappers. I don't like the production on some of his tracks either.


----------



## googleamiable




----------



## PlayerOffGames

http://picosong.com/Yi2K/

http://picosong.com/Yi2H/


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## kjwkjw

this is deep, and good.


----------



## scooby




----------



## PlayerOffGames

scooby said:


>


^ amazing song.


----------



## scooby

inna sense said:


> ^ amazing song.


I'm in the middle of listening to his mixtape and so far I'm liking it quite a bit.


----------



## KaoJ




----------



## BizarreReverend

This guy needs to be pushed more. New album should be out soonish


----------



## PlayerOffGames

KaoJ said:


>


 yes!


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## bottleofblues

Couple of kiwi classics:


----------



## KaoJ

I't feels like Lil Wayne is stepping his game up again.

I think Tha Carter V could be good.


----------



## bonemealzambia

these guys are great:


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## KaoJ

Snowgoons are really good imo, should be more well known.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## PlayerOffGames

Justmeandmyguitar said:


>


yes!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## KaoJ




----------



## PlayerOffGames

i love the hook on this.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## 000XXX000




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## dal user




----------



## WhoDey85

I'm in grade school again


----------



## googleamiable




----------



## googleamiable




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## zookeeper




----------



## Folded Edge

The album is 25 years old this year.....scary.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Mousey9

I've been listening to way too many mixtapes lately.


----------



## cloud90

^^^ Macadelic is flawless

Waiting for carter 5, Been going in like crazy lately...Dropping 2 albums back to back this year. Another single later today. Dude flow patterns and emergy been crazy the last few months

Making kendrick verse sound boring in this


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## googleamiable

having a slaine phase


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Zerix

The dopest track by CunninLynguists off Strange Journey Vol.3 !! Listen carefully :yes


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## dal user




----------



## Mousey9

Sadistik released another very introspective album recently...with an Eyedea feature!


----------



## Magnus




----------



## cloud90




----------



## dal user




----------



## googleamiable




----------



## googleamiable

****ing eyedea


----------



## Section80

cloud90 said:


>


Gates is next to get on.


----------



## googleamiable




----------



## cloud90

Section80 said:


> Gates is next to get on.


I hope so, Can't wait till lucus brasi story 2. 
He should sign (back) up with young money


----------



## JeruHendrix

Been listening to Isaiah Rashaad's joint a lot lately.


----------



## cloud90

Civia Demo is chill af


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Section80

cloud90 said:


> I hope so, Can't wait till lucus brasi story 2.
> He should sign (back) up with young money


Yea I can't wait for it.

I dnt know man young money have a ton of artists that have just disappeared. If your not Wayne, Drake, or Nikki ur out of luck.

Best thing Curren$y done was leave young money.


----------



## Section80

JeruHendrix said:


> Been listening to Isaiah Rashaad's joint a lot lately.


Cillvia demo is the best tde release this year. Still waiting on Jay Rock tho. Kendrick has confirmed he wont drop till next year.


----------



## Section80

Albums/Tapes of the year so far ppl????


----------



## Mousey9

This year has been very underwhelming for Hip-hop for me honestly. Can't say there has been an album that I would consider great so i'll just post ones that i liked.
The Roots - ...and then you shoot your cousin
Ed Sheeran - X (Yes, I am going to add this since he does spit it from time to time. Also fav album so far)
Isaiah Rashad - Cilvia Demo
Freddie Gibbs And Madlib - Pinata


michael1 said:


> ****ing eyedea


Such an underrated album, easily a top 5 all time for me.


----------



## hypestyle

2014 needs to be the return of...

forget it. Most of my heroes aren't recording anymore. Oh, well.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## cloud90

Travi$ Scott New mixtape "rodeo" is dope af....Deff will getting a lot of play in the whip.
His production is insane (dude who produce jay z- crown, Kanye- im in it )

Basically Kanye west + Three 6 mafia + The Deftones + Lil wayne + Future in a blender.


----------



## MiMiK

heard it yesterday on the radio.. almost broke down crying. it brought back a **** load of memories


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor




----------



## SoyUnPerdedor




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## SoyUnPerdedor

Chidera kills this, and Xaphoon - you crazy... these boys needa come back to their senses and reunite.


----------



## ghost dog

anyone here a MF doom fan?


----------



## Elixer

Anyone here listened to that new Kendrick song? That joint is getting A LOT of mixed responses. A LOT.


----------



## cloud90

Elixer said:


> Anyone here listened to that new Kendrick song? That joint is getting A LOT of mixed responses. A LOT.


i Want "Money trees" kendrick :um


----------



## cloud90

Not sure why i (and everyone else) been getting into Young Thug lately.
We might really have the first openly gay rapper who's really about that gang **** with REAL street cred :teeth


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the spirit never deceased 
It's nothing dead thats what i said to the priest...

I spit Hot Fire.


----------



## Ladysoul

cloud90 said:


> Not sure why i (and everyone else) been getting into Young Thug lately.
> We might really have the first openly gay rapper who's really about that gang **** with REAL street cred :teeth


This dudes a gay rapper :sus cewl. Sounds alright his got a bit of lil wayne in his voice 

I love T.I though, this new direction his gone this year, i dunno im like wtf are you even rapping about dude.

Hehe soz There cool songs though, i like all the music iv seen you post!


----------



## cloud90

Kelebek said:


> This dudes a gay rapper :sus cewl. Sounds alright his got a bit of lil wayne in his voice
> 
> I love T.I though, this new direction his gone this year, i dunno im like wtf are you even rapping about dude.
> 
> Hehe soz There cool songs though, i like all the music iv seen you post!


Im sure he is or Bisexual......And yeah he says lil wayne his idol which is why he signed to wayne label. Even tho he paint his nails, wear dreses he must be real. Waka and gucci mane said if someone run up on him he'll kill you and not to be played with in the streets lol

T.I been good lately with his features, I think his album comes out this month...Seems not he's not as popular as he used to be though

T.I new single with him is real good imo


----------



## Ladysoul

cloud90 said:


> Im sure he is or Bisexual......And yeah he says lil wayne his idol which is why he signed to wayne label. Even tho he paint his nails, wear dreses he must be real. Waka and gucci mane said if someone run up on him he'll kill you and not to be played with in the streets lol
> 
> T.I been good lately with his features, I think his album comes out this month...Seems not he's not as popular as he used to be though
> 
> T.I new single with him is real good imo


Sounds legit, dont most rappers claim they would do that though haha :yes
Yeah i like that song ^ the chorus is abit funni though. "if aint about the money" Sounds abit wacky imo :b thats the only part i dun like.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## MobiusX

most southern rap sucks, it sounds like circus music, I heard andre 300, nothing worth listening to


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## SoyUnPerdedor

posting this just for this guy:



MobiusX said:


> most southern rap sucks, it sounds like circus music, I heard andre 300, nothing worth listening to


(R.I.P. Pimp C)


----------



## MobiusX

SoyUnPerdedor said:


> posting this just for this guy:
> 
> (R.I.P. Pimp C)


it's so basic and boring, I don't even like gang rap


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Ladysoul

^ Not bad even though some of them have no english. 
Aussie Hip hops not bad either.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Kelebek said:


>


really nice song.


----------



## dal user

Some UK Hip Hop


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## SouthernTom




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## SouthernTom

__
https://soundcloud.com/sageone%2Fsageone-knowledge-is-power-silence-is-golden


----------



## PlayerOffGames

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=618853&songID=6069911


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Ladysoul

CHeck this one out


----------



## scooby




----------



## scooby

Another from the same guy.


----------



## hypestyle

I'm curious about LL Cool J's _GOAT 2_ release, but I'm worried that it will focus on being all gangster collaborations and themes. To me, LL should be above all of that.


----------



## the collector

Decided to give oxymoron by schoolboy q an honest listen after hearing the song "studio" on the radio...it's a great album..


----------



## flamestwind

I'm a big Rick Ross fan, but I have to admit that I'm not digging Hood Billionaire one bit. It feels like he put random songs that didn't make it in other albums together and throw in one album.


----------



## the collector

Can you get killed if a gang member heard you listening to gangsta rap by a hip hop artist in a rival gang?


----------



## PhilipJ

move all that wannabe-gansta stuff out of the way because the tribe has arrived again.


----------



## the collector

aye man, ab soul is f****** dope as.I'm listening to "these days".This joint is dope!I'm finna turn up on this joint, yo.


----------



## the collector

ll cool j - hey lover
# classic


----------



## Section80

@the collector. Will you be checking J.Coles new album Forest Hills Drive when it drops on December 9th.


----------



## calichick

My favorite song ATM

I hate rich nigg*s goddammit
Cause I ain't never had a lot dammit
Who you had to kill, who you had to rob
Who you had to ***** just to make it to the top dammit.

J. Cole, swooooooooon






Can you imagine some white looking chick playing this song at full blast Ina $50k car through the ghetto?

Speaking of, I almost lost my car keys today. Holy f***ing sh*t left it in the bathroom at a store. That would have been the end of me if someone drove off with it.


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> My favorite song ATM
> 
> I hate rich nigg*s goddammit
> Cause I ain't never had a lot dammit
> Who you had to kill, who you had to rob
> Who you had to ***** just to make it to the top dammit.
> 
> J. Cole, swooooooooon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine some white looking chick playing this song at full blast Ina $50k car through the ghetto?
> 
> Speaking of, I almost lost my car keys today. Holy f***ing sh*t left it in the bathroom at a store. That would have been the end of me if someone drove off with it.


j cole is great

friday night lights probably favourite mixtape ever


----------



## Section80

Elad said:


> j cole is great
> 
> friday night lights probably favourite mixtape ever


Yeah but to be honest that was 2010, everything after that has been kinda underwhelming for me. I like his albums they had a few really good tracks, but way too much filler for me.

Forest Hills Drive is make or break for J Cole for me. I really do hope he releases a great project. The artist he has evolved into I think this will be his first hit with an album.


----------



## Section80

calichick said:


> My favorite song ATM
> 
> I hate rich nigg*s goddammit
> Cause I ain't never had a lot dammit
> Who you had to kill, who you had to rob
> Who you had to ***** just to make it to the top dammit.
> 
> J. Cole, swooooooooon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine some white looking chick playing this song at full blast Ina $50k car through the ghetto?
> 
> Speaking of, I almost lost my car keys today. Holy f***ing sh*t left it in the bathroom at a store. That would have been the end of me if someone drove off with it.


Back on white guys :lol :lol


----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> j cole is great
> 
> friday night lights probably favourite mixtape ever


Nice











Section80 said:


> Back on white guys :lol :lol


Why you laughing

What a girl can't change her preference in men every other month, is that not ok


----------



## Section80

calichick said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you laughing


I just found it funny :b



calichick said:


> What a girl can't change her preference in men every other month, is that not ok


Couldn't care less?


----------



## calichick

Whatever man, gonna go sit on some white









Later


----------



## Ladysoul

^^ nice
LL and Wu tang have new albums :eek


----------



## Ladysoul

This song says the N word aylort. But its good for bouncing.




And these 2 old ones totaly 4got bout them until recently..








Flow motion~


----------



## Ladysoul

Ah who can 4get this masterpiece :b


----------



## Elad

song makes you feel 10x as cool while driving






bonus points if wearing shades and arm resting on window


----------



## the collector

@calichick so u gave up on black guys??????????????? why??????????


----------



## the collector

Section80 said:


> @the collector. Will you be checking J.Coles new album Forest Hills Drive when it drops on December 9th.


uhhhmm, i don't know about him..but, since u mentioned it, i'll check him and the new album out when it's released.


----------



## the collector

Drake - nothing was the same

talk about a _GREAT_ album!


----------



## calichick

the collector said:


> Drake - nothing was the same
> 
> talk about a _GREAT_ album!


Drake is pure poetry,

I especially love his collaborations with the Weekend, Kendrick Lamar and Partnextdoor.

Anything he touches is class.

Chris Brown & J. Cole are just doing it for me a lot lately, hard to listen to Drake when forever alone is already the anthem to your life.

Depressing as FU*k


----------



## the collector

calichick said:


> Drake is pure poetry,
> 
> Chris Brown & J. Cole are just doing it for me a lot lately, *hard to listen to Drake when forever alone is already the anthem to your life.*


today was my first time really listening to the album...or any album by drake.And, i was blown.It's a good album even though I don't usually go for music that is that romantic generally.


----------



## calichick

the collector said:


> @calichick so u gave up on black guys??????????????? why??????????


I didn't really give up on any guys. My taste in men still hasn't changed.

I just find myself suddenly surrounded by a whole bunch of white dudes at my new workplace who seem to be strangely drawn to me like a moth to a flame, it's like they see tan skin and they go crazy for something that isn't translucent ...the girl gotta little bit of color to her skin and shes damn proud of it.

But yea, I told myself I would accept the next guy who asked me out regardless of race, height, age any of these extraneous factors so we'll see who the lucky dude is









Man when Jerry Lavigne shaved his scruff though, that is one fine a** nikka, that family is my kryptonite.



the collector said:


> today was my first time really listening to the album...


Do you live under a rock?

P.S. Your avatar is mighty phallic.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## justanotherbird




----------



## Ladysoul

Elad said:


> song makes you feel 10x as cool while driving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonus points if wearing shades and arm resting on window


Memories of this old *** jam. I remember all the boiz rapping to this word for word. lols



Buckyx said:


> damn, I like your music taste.. I've grown on bone thugs and young buck amongst many others but they all are not what they used to be now
> banger from back in the day, DJ PREMIER creates only masterpiece


 Yeah i agree, i like your music style too. Bone thugs continues to make records but they just aint the same as them old tunes they created. I find it hard to get into the new freestylers. Im all about those old tracks haha. Feel old saying that though. :um



Lacking Serotonin said:


>


Dayumm, havent heard of this artist before. Nice


----------



## the collector

calichick said:


> I didn't really give up on any guys. My taste in men still hasn't changed.
> 
> But yea, *I told myself I would accept the next guy who asked me out regardless of race, height, age any of these extraneous factors so we'll see who the lucky dude is *


haha, well i would definitely like u to keep us posted on that.


calichick said:


> Do you live under a rock?
> 
> P.S. Your avatar is mighty phallic.


Really, I just recently started being more open about listening to hip hop and trying to find good hip hop music...I'm more into rock/avant garde/metal/ambient/noise/electronic music though.

And, haha, my avatar is a pic of a member of slipknot.Come to think about it the nose is kind of phallic :rofl


----------



## millenniumman75

The Illuminati one was interesting. I had to look up the lyrics. 
He squeezes a LOT into that song!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Kelebek said:


> Memories of this old *** jam. I remember all the boiz rapping to this word for word. lols
> 
> Yeah i agree, i like your music style too. Bone thugs continues to make records but they just aint the same as them old tunes they created. I find it hard to get into the new freestylers. Im all about those old tracks haha. Feel old saying that though. :um
> 
> Dayumm, havent heard of this artist before. Nice


K-RINO is an H-Town rap legend. I've spoken with him a few times and he's really cool too.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Lacking Serotonin

*Lyrical Legendary Session*


----------



## the collector




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Buckyx said:


> since you posted some slim thug, this is what I've been listening to in elementary school and still do, although nothing new from him
> 
> all from 1 album haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this


I heard those tracks before, but I listen to more Slim Thug when he was in Swisha House. Since he blew up I don't listen to him much.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Lacking Serotonin

*Boss Hogg Outlawz*


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## c4our

oldie but goodie ;]

keith murray - get liftedKeith Murray - Get Lifted:


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## brothersport




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## hazel22




----------



## Lacking Serotonin

hazel22 said:


>


JMT and Jus Allah go hard.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

*K-rino*











[K-Rino]
You are a tool and the Hidden Hand is using you
Please don't be delusional, the rulers of this world practice confusing you
The people and the priest and the imams
Have been jammed by government scams, mind systematically programmed
Blatant black hatred and racism
The way they laced the whole world and nation with traces of Satanism
This place is a pagan prison, the Founding Fathers enslaving
Intentions were no different then Bush's and Reagan's visions
1776 they took action
This Illuminati took form and was spawned from a Colombian faction
Just flip your one dollar bill over
And if you want me to expose the true code of deception, I will show ya
We live in a designed wicked system
The number 13 is consistent in Masonic symbolism
It represents transformation, 12 completes the cycle
So 13 is rebirth and regeneration
The meanings of this symbol are strategically hid
On the left side you see a 13 layer pyramid


----------



## c4our

Tha Alkaholiks "Daaam":


----------



## Ladysoul

Im liking that Guru ^^ I thought that was the alcohol family for a second there, cant seem to find any tracks of theres. 
Nice K-rino tracks!

& Feeling this one lately...


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## flamestwind




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## the collector




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Mousey9

Where are the non backpackers at? some more modern stuff.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## dal user




----------



## c4our

Ground Floor - "One, Two":


----------



## LolaViola

Dude's a lyrical genius


----------



## Batcat

I don't listen to much hip hop these days I remember me and another guy in school used to love this song


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## ranin

Anyone listen to this type of hip hop?


----------



## the collector

never thought i would say this but......'' i love hop hop''...lately, it's been my prefered genre to listen too...(of course, i still gotta listen to my godflesh.been on a godflesh craze since the summer)


----------



## c4our

Edo G - Showing Skills: 




Kool Keith - Sex Style:


----------



## dal user

I wasn't sure about this tune when I first listened to it but its grown on me and I actually really like it now. Even though Action Bronson sounds just like Ghostface Killah I still kinda like his ****.


----------



## CWe

I enjoy a lot of hip hop nobody knows about.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

CWe said:


> I enjoy a lot of hip hop nobody knows about.


It's tight. It sounds like old school Tennessee rap.


----------



## CWe

Lacking Serotonin said:


> It's tight. It sounds like old school Tennessee rap.


Yea! it's relaxing


----------



## Mur

CWe said:


> I enjoy a lot of hip hop nobody knows about.


Reminds me of some of the old 3 6 Mafia stuff


----------



## hypestyle

what's going on with Iggy Azalea and Azalea Banks? I'm older than their generation in rap, so I can't say I pay attention enough to even have much of a take...


----------



## brothersport




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## the collector

Anyone like the group ''Clipping." They are awesome!!Best hip hop music i've ever heard...


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Ladysoul

This song is keeping me sane, better yet saving my life.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## c4our

Redman - Tonight's Da Night:


----------



## the collector

gravediggaz - nowhere to run nowhere to hide


----------



## c4our

the collector said:


> gravediggaz - nowhere to run nowhere to hide


nice ;]


----------



## the collector

^ yea just discovered them today....

the rap performance,rhymes,music,production and story in this song is tiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhht!!


----------



## zookeeper

I can't remember if I posted this in the past or not, but **** it, let's do it again. It's been out for years, but I don't know if there's been this good a collaboration since...


----------



## jsmith92

jsmith92 rolled *2d2* and got: *2*.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## the collector




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Ladysoul

That look uhh <3 Kerser. I need me a fan.






"Do you really think I give a **** if people there are hatin, BRO" Kerser


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## the collector




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## TabbyTab

Azealia Banks is p nice














she reminds me of Missy


----------



## TabbyTab

hypestyle said:


> what's going on with Iggy Azalea and Azalea Banks? I'm older than their generation in rap, so I can't say I pay attention enough to even have much of a take...


Basically Azealia has been going off on Iggy on twitter and interviews, because she doesn't like the fact that Iggy is so big now and is nominated for a bunch of grammys when shes just some white girl who came from Australia who doesn't have a clue about hip hop's origin etc. so Azealia is saying this is not cultural appropriation.
You can look it up for more details but that's just the feud in a nutshell.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Slippin Jimmy




----------



## the collector




----------



## c4our

Saukrates - Rollin Feat. Masta Ace:


----------



## c4our

Jamal - Fades Em All:


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## c4our

Lord Finesse - Game Plan (1995) (HD):


----------



## the collector




----------



## c4our

gee rock & da cnd coalition - mic contact (rare N&#8230;: 




and heres a real female emcee ;]

Bahamadia - 3 The Hard Way:


----------



## hazel22




----------



## the collector




----------



## bfs

me personally (partially because I make beats myself) I listen to mostly instrumentals. Such as the GOAT 




But as far as rap goes the last album I truly cosigned front to back was(by the other GOAT lol):


----------



## bfs

Buckyx said:


> man you need to post only the part after watch lol
> good one by dilla btw


Dilla is my idol lol


----------



## MiMiK

was on the radio






i'm in love with the coco. hit you with the treinta-ocho!!!!! LOL


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Glowsphere




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## the collector




----------



## romeoindespair




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## hazel22




----------



## the collector

This song is right on point...he is tha man...one of my favorite rappers of all time!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## MylesB93

Always been a big Lupe fan but it's safe to say his last couple of albums haven't been that great. His new album is brilliant though, easily his best since The Cool.


----------



## dal user

Found this old freestyle in my youtube favourites the other day. Takes me back. The lyrics are deep and go well with the beat.


----------



## hazel22




----------



## the collector




----------



## extremly




----------



## LolaViola

Still knocks tho


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Choci Loni




----------



## the collector




----------



## WriteMyMind

I will always love this song. Old school Hip-Hop <3


----------



## Elad

probably my #1 this year so far, will be extremely difficult to top, the whole t&y album is fantastic. not sure what happened between this and his last album but I'm thankful, would like to pretend lasers and f&l2 never happened






caved and looked rap genius to check out what I was missing.. was not disappointed

http://genius.com/Lupe-fiasco-mural-lyrics.


----------



## dal user

Elad said:


> probably my #1 this year so far, will be extremely difficult to top, the whole t&y album is fantastic. not sure what happened between this and his last album but I'm thankful, would like to pretend lasers and f&l2 never happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caved and looked rap genius to check out what I was missing.. was not disappointed
> 
> http://genius.com/Lupe-fiasco-mural-lyrics.


The lyrics in this tune man

Lupe >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Elad

Rich91 said:


> The lyrics in this tune man
> 
> Lupe >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


yeah man, this not close behind imo

part 2 starts about 5:20






better album than to pimp a butterfly for me


----------



## dal user

Elad said:


> yeah man, this not close behind imo
> 
> part 2 starts about 5:20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better album than to pimp a butterfly for me


Hmmm

Im not sure if I like this one tbh, I'm gonna check out both albums though. Kendrick and Lupe are way up there when it comes to lyrical content in my opinion.

Anyway this has got me gassed lately, tunes so wavey. Not very lyrical but wavey.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## eyeseeyou




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## MobiusX




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## the collector




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## PlayerOffGames

Metalunatic said:


>


^ great song!



Buckyx said:


> yea Vinnie/AOTP/JMT/LA COKA I CAN LISTEN TO THIS SHT ALL DAY LONG


^ nice!


----------



## killahwail




----------



## UndreamingAwake

inna sense said:


> ^ great song!


Here's another good one by Vinnie Paz. It's about mental illness.





And another one by La Coka Nostra...


----------



## dal user




----------



## PlayerOffGames

Metalunatic said:


> Here's another good one by Vinnie Paz. It's about mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ i love that song!
> 
> And another one by La Coka Nostra...


^ real nice!

i cant wait for the new jedi mind tricks album...SO glad stoupe is back as producer...really looking forward to the beats...and vinnie wont disappoint im sure.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

inna sense said:


> ^ real nice!
> 
> i cant wait for the new jedi mind tricks album...SO glad stoupe is back as producer...really looking forward to the beats...and vinnie wont disappoint im sure.


Agreed, though the most appealing thing for me is the rapping style of Vinnie. It's honest, blunt, gritty and raw and at the same time creative and thought-provoking. Unless it's about gangsta sh*t ofc. :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Metalunatic said:


> Agreed, though the most appealing thing for me is the rapping style of Vinnie. It's honest, blunt, gritty and raw and at the same time creative and thought-provoking. Unless it's about gangsta sh*t ofc. :lol


^ very true...just heard a few songs off the album today...sounds amazing...solid body! :grin2:


----------



## MiMiK

westside!


----------



## Don Gio

First Family!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gio

The Infamous


----------



## bad baby




----------



## brothersport




----------



## the collector




----------



## PlayerOffGames

hazel22 said:


>


d^_^b


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## MiMiK

to all my drinkers!


----------



## the collector




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## calichick

Jeremih- Planes sounds pretty good :yes






Here's my playlist:

Jeremih-planes
J cole-Crooked Smile
Omarion - Post to be
Drake and nicki minaj- truffle butter
The weekend- often
Chris brown and tyga- Ayo
Miguel- Sure thing
J cole- rich nigg**s
Frank ocean-thinking bout you
Jeremih -don't tell em


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> Here's my playlist:
> 
> Jeremih-planes
> J cole-Crooked Smile
> Omarion - Post to be
> Drake and nicki minaj- truffle butter
> The weekend- often
> Chris brown and tyga- Ayo
> Miguel- Sure thing
> J cole- rich nigg**s
> Frank ocean-thinking bout you
> Jeremih -don't tell em


Nice playlist, not bad. Looks like it needs to be updated but good songs.


----------



## calichick

Kevin001 said:


> Nice playlist, not bad. Looks like it needs to be updated but good songs.


This is "updated" for me lol. I don't listen to the radio so whatever makes its way to Pandora is what I like ^-^

Any suggestions? 

And none of this gangster rap crap, only the ones that sound nice..


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> This is "updated" for me lol. I don't listen to the radio so whatever makes its way to Pandora is what I like ^-^
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> And none of this gangster rap crap, only the ones that sound nice..


I'll just list some rap/r&b stuff....... you probably don't listen to pop or country music.

Can't feel my face ~ The Weeknd
The Hills ~ The Weeknd
Chris Brown ~ B*tches N Marijuana 
Omarion ~ I'm Up


----------



## calichick

Kevin001 said:


> I'll just list some rap/r&b stuff....... you probably don't listen to pop or country music.
> 
> Can't feel my face ~ The Weeknd
> The Hills ~ The Weeknd
> Chris Brown ~ B*tches N Marijuana
> Omarion ~ I'm Up


lol @ b*ches and marijuana


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## CopadoMexicano

very underrated song by styles p ft akon:


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## MobiusX

sorry I had to do this, I'm going to bring it back son, back to the 90s, this beat is crazy, I like how they pause the beat at 3:45 and gradually bring it back, Dom Pachino and Killa Sin were my favorite Killarmy members. This song is a classic in hip hop, it kind of reminds me of Hell on Earth by Mobb Deep.


----------



## the collector




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## acidicwithpanic




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## TommyW




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TommyW

Rest in peace, Sean Price.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Radekk




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Everything the Neptunes touches turns to gold.


----------



## MiMiK

pure fire!


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

I feel like punching holes through walls when I listen to this.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SENNA

Dilated peoples


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## 2Milk




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Primordial Loop




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## acidicwithpanic

I get to see him perform this week. Hope he's just as legit live as he is in the studio.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## knowlife




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## knowlife




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## the collector




----------



## the collector




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Ameenah

*Gorilla Zoe - Lost*

 [MEDIA=youtube]Mr0Sb8gS6CA[/MEDIA] 

Walking around looking for a way
But no one tells me which way to go
I'm caught up in a world
A labyrinth, a maze
Where yes men could easily be known
I ask them no questions
They give me no answers
Following the wise
But they're walking in pampers
Give me a cigarette
Smoking my cancer
Drink the pain away
But I still have no answers


----------



## Mur




----------



## hypestyle

Somebody from the golden age needs a comeback album.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## peace_love




----------



## peace_love

Leonidas1 said:


> Oh snap! You listen to Gang Starr!
> Beauty and nice taste in hip hop... Nice!


Yep. I love old school hip hop.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## MobiusX

You guys never heard this one, it's Christian rap, you laugh now but don't know what you're laughing about so keep laughing to yourself


----------



## calichick

I've been trying to find this song for ages ever since I heard it on Fresh off the Boat.






makes me feel less sh*tty about myself

Also






How bout now, cause I'm up right now..love that beat


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Did you not grow up listening to Cube? You first heard it on Fresh off the Boat?


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Not much for "pop hop" but this is classic and never gets old for me


----------



## Ape




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Mur




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## andretti

"i only did it cause you said i cant"

Spitta!


----------



## TheOLDPrince

"I saw up close how ****ed up coke was
So I was always too neurotic for the powder narcotics
Huh, but I'm a pot head, functional alcoholic
I don't binge though, I understand the logic
I like hash but that ****'s always hidden
and I've never seen peyote here in my jurisdiction
Never used a needle but I know bout the sweats
cause I'm addicted to coffee, cigarettes, probably sex
Ecstasy is too damn strong for me
and the intensity lasts too long for me
Plus I figure I don't need any buzz
to make me any more needy than I already was
Huh, and to be real I don't trust them pills
Somebody's mobile home laboratory up in the hills
Or maybe bikers in a basement, dirty and nervous
Tryna measure out the right amount of laundry detergent
Hallucinogenics, who's tempted
to bend your perception for a few seconds?
Actually it's like a half-day gave away
A deal that you made to do nothing but play and pray
Please dear God, don't want to vomit again
I promise from now on I'll stick to marijuana plants
Mushrooms and me will not be friends
until the next time that Nate shows up with tops and stems
Gobble 'em, yum, no, tastes like ****
But you'll forget about that once they kick
And for me acid was the same trip
until the part came where you wonder what it's made with
Think about it, you're so high sitting there
Thinking about thinking about it, so high sitting there
Strict nine-six, vision impaired
Found the meaning of existing on the floor in your kitchen, yeah
*I ain't gonna tell you that you better not do it
But master your high, try not to abuse it
Stay away from me if your life's getting stupid
and please stop pretending that it makes better music*"






"Even the boxing critics know that if I get off to a rocky start I'll always have a Rocky finish"

8)


----------



## the collector




----------



## calichick

I'm obsessed with How bout Now by Drake atm


----------



## andretti

Fabolous is that dude.BALL DROP


----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Cant get enough of Jada:

aint nothing new-


----------



## Mur




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## TheOLDPrince

love this


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## 629753

A.A said:


>


Kanyeeeee


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Kevin001

TheOLDPrince said:


> love this


I think I would wife her, lol.


----------



## 10k

TheOLDPrince said:


> love this


This guy is good too, but he is kinda weird -->


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Kevin001 said:


> I think I would wife her, lol.


:grin2: totally


----------



## cybernaut

Haven't posted in this album for years,braaaah


----------



## CopadoMexicano

OneLove21 said:


> Haven't posted in this album for years,braaaah


nice choice


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mur




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Styles P- Shadows-


----------



## Mur




----------



## Mur




----------



## Furiosa




----------



## Furiosa




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mur

*Videos removed by YT....


----------



## Kevin001

Not bad....


----------



## HenDoggy

digging the new kendrick lamar album song untitled 8


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 629753

*z*


----------



## Kevin001

I'm sure I posted this song already but whatever. Throwback....


----------



## Mur




----------



## the collector




----------



## Kevin001

When a song is so trash its actually kinda good.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Kevin001

This song smooth af.


----------



## Mur




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## optical




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SwerveMcNerve

Been listening to some DJ Shadow. Couldn't sleep last night and had this on repeat - a classic.


----------



## Kevin001

Didn't know the music video dropped....


----------



## Mur




----------



## Mur

And naw ***** we can't all "just get along"


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## StephCurry

Time to bring some British hip-hop to this thread...


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## KangalLover

It's Gucci <3


----------



## Kevin001

KangalLover said:


> It's Gucci <3


:O Damn Gucci got fit. No more fat jokes for him....crazy.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## practice

id do a song with mr bacon


----------



## practice

:drunk


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## practice

Kevin!...put that expensive alcohol you drink away for a second and post something nice again...this our thread now :lurk






^ i sent that song to my best friend a long time ago and she said she liked it and that i sound like him...haha...i can only wish i had his voice...i dont like the fact he doesnt write his own lyrics but i enjoy his delivery...and he straight up gangsta...i mean well respected cuz he signed a document that gave all his money and everything he earns to the head of the Abou-Chaker-Clan...he could have moved anywhere and still make the same music...i guess he likes being a certified gangster...he sampled songs from other musicians without paying them...i dont know why he thought they wouldnt notice cuz every song he released would be in the top three...he made a beat with a sample from the movie Amélie which will always be in my top five fav instrumentals


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Lol....hmm lets see


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Lol....hmm lets see


Logic bitin Coles January 28th hard


----------



## 629753

its a different cole song nvm


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Lol. Decided to listen to some rap today been bumpin country the last few days.


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Lol. Decided to listen to some rap today been bumpin country the last few days.







i love the robotic voice


----------



## practice

Kevin!!!!...i cant hear the song on my phone!











now he does christian rap...God bless him!...100 grand jin :O


----------



## practice

sars disease...omg the blade sharp :O


----------



## practice

louie dogs...vintendo 64...x boxcutta...spit flames!


----------



## practice

http://picosong.com/zHTD << night time vampire ish...nice hook





 << also nice hook

http://picosong.com/zHan


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## In The Shade

Kevin001 said:


>


Classic


----------



## Kevin001

In The Shade said:


> Classic


Ikr.....still be bumpin.


----------



## In The Shade




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Unrealskies




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## In The Shade




----------



## Mur




----------



## In The Shade




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## HenDoggy

Damn, I need to find more experimental hip hop artist that sound simliar to this. Anyone know any good ones?


----------



## TheOLDPrince

HenDoggy said:


> Damn, I need to find more experimental hip hop artist that sound simliar to this. Anyone know any good ones?


worst rap voice ever lol


----------



## HenDoggy

TheOLDPrince said:


> worst rap voice ever lol


Yeah, I can see why people are put off by his voice. As weird as it is I actually think his voice works well in the latest album cause the production is so unhinged and weird. Sounds like he going have a mental break down at anytime lol


----------



## spong007

not really a fan of hip-hop at all but i like dizzee rascal


----------



## HenDoggy

Prima Donna is pretty disappointing, he need more of this


----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I'm gonna post something in my language. But no matter, I hope you appreciate the melodic line, it's awesome imo.


----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## Tabris




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg

^I used to listen to Dalek all the time. I'm not really as big into hip-hop as I used to be and mostly stuck to the underground/experimental side of things. I've been feeling Milo a lot lately, though.


----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> ^I used to listen to Dalek all the time. I'm not really as big into hip-hop as I used to be and mostly stuck to the underground/experimental side of things. I've been feeling Milo a lot lately, though.


Yeah, I mostly enjoy the more experimental side of hip hop as well. I tried listening to milo before but I didn't like the beats too much. I do dig the lyrics though. I've been really into Danny brown latest album. You do have to get use to his voice though but the production is lit.


----------



## Mc Borg

I tried to get into Danny when he was first getting big, but couldn't really get into him. I actually don't mind his voice, it's just that overall he didn't have many songs that grabbed me. *listens to that one*

Pretty good. The normal voice parts actually remind me a lot of Shabazz Palaces.


----------



## In The Shade




----------



## UNRNDM1

I love Whitney Peyton


----------



## Kevin001

So fresh....


----------



## In The Shade

The beat to this is something else, im hooked.


----------



## Mc Borg

"My style is Al Jazeera, y'all cats is CNN to me."


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg

^ Pretty good and nice flow. Don't really care for the beat though.

Been listening to Dumbfoundead lately. I've known him from battle rap, but never actually checked out his music until recently. ****'s fire.


----------



## Callum96

saw someone post a Dalek song, love this one:


----------



## Mc Borg

@Callum96
Good taste. Aesop is in my top 5.

Listening to Dumbfoundead's new mixtape. It's available for free download if anyone is interested. 

__
https://soundcloud.com/dumbfoundead%2Fsets


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I love these two:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

...two lol:





















Also this (I've posted most of these a few times before on this forum, but I'm going back through a playlist I have)


----------



## Mc Borg

I haven't listened to Astronautalis in forever. Love Atmosphere/Slug. That was the first song I ever heard from them.

I clicked on that first K. Flay video and was like "This isn't hip hop" and was very confused. :laugh:
I listened to those other two after and So Fast, So Maybe is really good.

Doseone is easily my favorite rapper. This is like Post-hip hop lol.


----------



## euphoria04

Mc Borg said:


> I tried to get into Danny when he was first getting big, but couldn't really get into him. I actually don't mind his voice, it's just that overall he didn't have many songs that grabbed me. *listens to that one*
> 
> Pretty good. The normal voice parts actually remind me a lot of Shabazz Palaces.


From a Shabazz Palaces fan, Danny Brown is ****ing fantastic. Definitely give him a few more listens before writing him off, as he grows on you. He's as restlessly creative as Shabazz methinks.

I definitely have more of a soft spot for his introspective stuff than his party rap stuff though, that stuff is just eminently more relatabale for someone like myself.


----------



## Mc Borg

I like it. I may just have to go back and re-listen to him sometime. I do remember that one of his songs sampled This Heat, which is absolutely insane and I thought was really cool. Such an obscure band/song to sample. Wait, is this song sampling The Raven lol? Holy ****! My mind is blown.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg

"My pedestal was too tall to climb off,
In fact that's the reason for the high horse."


----------



## Meero




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg

Hehe.


----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> I tried to get into Danny when he was first getting big, but couldn't really get into him. I actually don't mind his voice, it's just that overall he didn't have many songs that grabbed me. *listens to that one*
> 
> Pretty good. The normal voice parts actually remind me a lot of Shabazz Palaces.


Nice!, this was on my Spotify discover playlist recently and I'm really enjoying the album. Gonna have to check out Shabazz palace next.


----------



## Mc Borg

@HenDoggy
Yeah, discover weekly is great, isn't it? I don't think there has ever been a song on mine that I _didn't_ like. I've found tons of music from it.


----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> @HenDoggy
> Yeah, discover weekly is great, isn't it? I don't think there has ever been a song on mine that I _didn't_ like. I've found tons of music from it.


IT was quite good to me til they started recommending a bunch of crappy 2016 albums(maybe cause I listened to a lot of albums form this year?) lol it's still good every now and again.


----------



## Meero

Post Malone released a track and man is it a banger! Patient - Post Malone


----------



## Meero

Party Monster - weeknd ----Another One


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## euphoria04

on a rap kick tonight. last few songs I've listened to


----------



## Mc Borg

^One of my favorite Madvillain tracks.

Just heard this a few minutes ago:


----------



## doe deer




----------



## no subject

v=LNRYK4Bo7nc


----------



## In The Shade




----------



## Mc Borg

Banger!


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## no subject




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## Mc Borg

@cosmicslop
Pretty good!


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Mc Borg

@doe deer
You didn't happen to be listening to that because of needle drop uploading a review of that album today, by any chance? 






Love OutKast.


----------



## doe deer

Mc Borg said:


> @doe deer
> You didn't happen to be listening to that because of needle drop uploading a review of that album today, by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love OutKast.


 i absolutely did listen to it again because of his review. i don't agree with most of his reviews but i still watch him


----------



## Mc Borg

doe deer said:


> i absolutely did listen to it again because of his review. *i don't agree with most of his reviews* but i still watch him


Yeah, same. Although I only really watch his reviews for albums/artists I'm familiar with.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## lackofflife

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg

This is for them young male lyrical perps.


----------



## Kevin001

Meh pretty sure I already posted this....


----------



## Mur




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## scooby

Listening to A$AP Rocky's 2nd album At.Long.Last.A$AP

My favourite ones on the album:


























Might as well have added the whole album.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## doe deer




----------



## nidhaltun




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Mc Borg

Time to bring this thread back to it's roots. From Dose to Dose.


----------



## nidhaltun




----------



## LonelyLurker

Here's one for you (hopefully it hasn't been posted already).


----------



## Folded Edge

Probably older than the vast majority of users on the forum :b


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## LonelyLurker

If we're going old school then this is probably my favourite hip hop track.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Mur




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker

Gangstagrass mixes hip hop/rap with bluegrass for a unique sound.


----------



## lackofflife

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## Mur




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## lackofflife

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## lackofflife

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tokztero

Rarely listen to hip hop/rap but this track is good.


----------



## lackofflife

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Callum96




----------



## Mc Borg

Is a love such as that which I exhibit for my practice
The factor which then amalgamates debates with straight-jackets and robes
Huddled in brackets that blacken the average globe
Xenophobe, loathe to modify the fly, feel this..

I carve a notch in my wall for every stall
Every fifth mark slants diagonal to symbolize your downfall


----------



## sadstoner

Daily reminder Gucci mane made nicki Minaj rap career 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg

:cig


----------



## Kevin001

This used to be my sh*t lowkey lol.


----------



## karenw

In Da Club - 50 Cent


----------



## Lemmy4ever

I've been obsessed with this song lately, I guess because it just fits the way I've felt lately. 






Loving this one too.


----------



## Kevin001

Yes! Some people say Logic has gone all mainstream and stuff but I think he still goes hard af.


----------



## HenDoggy

I hope that theory is true and Kendrick is dropping another album tomorrow. I can't get into DAMN. There are some good songs in it but the rest are not good esp that love song lol.


----------



## Mc Borg

@Kevin001
Logic wack. lol. Get that horrible music out of my thread! :bah

(jk - Logic can spit)






Now there she goes again, the dopest Ethiopian.


----------



## Kevin001

Yeah Logic is one of my favorite rappers.....:wink2:


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## lackofflife

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


>


Love that song


----------



## Kevin001

impedido10 said:


> Love that song


Yeah its lit af low key.


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah its lit af low key.


high key


----------



## 629753




----------



## 629753

Classic Ye verse


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg

:cig


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I thought these guys had some cool music but they've sampled the mother ****ing Lavender Town theme from Pokemon in this first track so my life is complete (OK no,) because that's all I want from everyone:


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## lackofflife




----------



## lackofflife




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Hollo




----------



## MobiusX




----------



## Mc Borg

One of the hardest beats and probably one of the best hip-hop tracks period. Two massively talented artists lost over bull****. Sad. It's crazy how much these two affected the world.


----------



## Hollo

My favorite Panacea track


----------



## Laurelles




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Hollo

Favorite La Fine Equipe track


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## cinto

^^ <3 I like that.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> ^^ <3 I like that.


What you know about Logic girl.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> What you know about Logic girl.


Nothing, you just taught me.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Nothing, you just taught me.


You're welcome


----------



## Mc Borg

@Kevin001
Illogic is better. =P


----------



## Kevin001

Mc Borg said:


> @Kevin001
> Illogic is better. =P


Nah


----------



## Eternal Solitude

Miracles - ICP






Actually that last song makes me have:

Suicidal Thoughts - Biggie


----------



## cinto

Good ish ^^


----------



## cinto




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## AntiguanGiant




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Kevin001

Meh Logic raps a little so its hip hop lol.


----------



## cnate

Anybody say Rhymesayers? or Stompdown?


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## humblebee

Nas is Like-Nas


----------



## cinto




----------



## Kevin001

Give yall a taste...


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## cinto




----------



## Callum96




----------



## cinto




----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


>


:grin2:


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> :grin2:


:high5 always a comforting song.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> :high5 always a comforting song.


Sorry I had to lol.....


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Sorry I had to lol.....


:lol What a shame


----------



## hypestyle

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Panther_(soundtrack)

so is Dr. Dre producing any music on this album?


----------



## cinto




----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


>


----------



## Daxi004

First thing to make me relax today


----------



## hypestyle

best of success to kendrick lamar, congratulations on the Pulitzer. nice.


----------



## Gundam

Check SPM - I must be high.


----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Callum96




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## unemployment simulator

been quite enjoying si spex's uploads in the last year or so


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Ok last NF song....


----------



## hypestyle

somebody talk at length about G-Eazy. I see he's on the radio now, but I'm unfamiliar with him overall.


----------



## depressedboy




----------



## Were

I saw today that Post Malone got this new tattoo under his eyes that says "Always Tired", I can relate since I'm most of the time tired, funny thing is my brother looks like Post Malone, I showed him to my brother and mother too and they agreed that they look like each other, and my brother is literally always tired.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## system




----------



## either/or




----------



## hypestyle

system said:


>


Wish I knew where they were. They had a neat setup. Nice grooves. That "hipster hop" movement got a lot of flak, but some of them had some compelling songs.


----------



## system

hypestyle said:


> Wish I knew where they were. They had a neat setup. Nice grooves. That "hipster hop" movement got a lot of flak, but some of them had some compelling songs.


yeah...they had some good songs...too bad they stopped


----------



## hypestyle

Were said:


> I saw today that Post Malone got this new tattoo under his eyes that says "Always Tired", I can relate since I'm most of the time tired, funny thing is my brother looks like Post Malone, I showed him to my brother and mother too and they agreed that they look like each other, and my brother is literally always tired.


how many albums has he put out so far? has he collaborated with anyone from the 1980s or 1990s?
Does he call what he does "trap rock" or, something else?
I like the "Sunflower" song and the other one with the line_ "I ran into your boyfriend he seems pretty cool.."_ (or however that goes).. but I haven't really explored him.

So where is Macklemore these days?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Rediscovered this recently:






Also while I'm here.


----------



## system

Persephone The Dread said:


> Rediscovered this recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also while I'm here.


dope ish ma!


----------



## system




----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## fredscured

UK sound


----------



## firelight




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## system




----------



## system




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## system




----------



## system




----------



## CoffeeCat




----------



## hypestyle

hoping for better hip hop in 2022... what else is supposed to come out by the end of the year?


----------



## system

hypestyle said:


> hoping for better hip hop in 2022... what else is supposed to come out by the end of the year?


the new jedi mind tricks album!


----------



## system




----------



## system




----------



## system




----------



## system




----------



## system

anyone remember Tom Green?


----------



## Basker




----------



## Folded Edge

Madlib - The New Normal


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## system

you want another verse the pen write
you cant battle me now...
wait for your next life
been gone but still here
the most grimy rap i still hear
theres still fear...but the kid aint never scared
ive dropped dope ish yall never cared
cuz they hate on shine
i create and made all rhymes


----------



## hypestyle

LL Cool J, "the breakthrough".
LL Cool J - The Breakthrough - YouTube


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## system




----------



## system




----------



## fredscured




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## system




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## system




----------



## Starcut83

I'll be honest...I can't relate to the lyrics but it's so dope.


----------



## system




----------



## system




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## system




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Humesday




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Humesday




----------



## system




----------



## system




----------



## Humesday




----------



## fredscured




----------



## hypestyle

rest in peace, Gangsta Boo, Memphis Three-Six Mafia alumnus:

Gangsta Boo, original part of Three 6 Mafia, found dead in Memphis (commercialappeal.com)


----------

